#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-27
<milke> pošto sam ja na win7 viđao $Recycle.Bin, ne i RECYCLE
 * milke i zvanično mrzi C#
<nikolam> joj ne sećam se, moram da pogledam kako se zove.
<TildaTurn> lugons
<TildaTurn> :)
<fantastic001> ej ljudi treba mi pomoc
<fantastic001> hocu da na mom rureru otvorim port da bi napravio web server
<promis> rureru_
<fantastic001> apache sam instalirao i konfigurisao
<promis> ?
<fantastic001> da na ruteru
<promis> kuji je
<fantastic001> tadim po ovom uputstvu http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=205
<fantastic001> e sad dosao sam do koraka 4
<fantastic001> sta sad treba da se unese u application i u obe portove
<promis> pa unesi
<fantastic001> sta
<fantastic001> ???
<promis> šta se dešava ako odabereš http server
<fantastic001> sta treba u application i u portove ove
<fantastic001> cek
<promis> u aplication možeš da staviš šta hoćeš
<promis> nebitno je
<promis> port je valjda 8080
<promis> i 80 naravno
<fantastic001> ja sam stavio http_server u application
<promis> i
<fantastic001> i nista
<fantastic001> ok to je to
<fantastic001>  a sta u start port i end port
<fantastic001> treba uneti
<fantastic001> aham
<promis> pa jel ti nije promeni portove
<fantastic001> kada  sam odabrao http_server on je sam uneo 80
<promis> mislim koji kurac onda služe te opcije ako ne pupisuju portove
<promis> pa eto
<promis> to je to
<promis> 80 je oduvek bio
<fantastic001> i u start i u end port je 80
<promis> nekad se stavi i 8080
<promis> to mu je kao rezrvni port
<Atlantic777> poz!
<promis> ciao
<fantastic001> aham
<promis> neka taj 80
<fantastic001> i u start i u end port je 80adress
<fantastic001> da ostavim 0.0.0.0.0
<fantastic001> tj 0.0.0.0
<promis> ostavi nule za ako hoćeš ceo svet da te smara
<promis> ne
<promis> ne
<promis> za local ip stavi svoj računar
<fantastic001> ali ja hocu da svi pristupe tom mom serveru
<promis> da bi znao kome da prosledi saobraćaj
<promis> nije to z<a to
<promis> prebacio sam se
<promis> ovo je za usmeravanje
<promis> moraš da usmeriš ka sebi
<fantastic001> cek
<Atlantic777> Šta čačkate? :)
<promis> j aništa
 * Atlantic777 <3 routers
<fantastic001> sta treba u local ip adress
<promis> ovo http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=205
<promis> pa tvoj lokalni IP
<promis> na računaru
<fantastic001> a koji je
<promis> nadam se da imaš fiksni IP
<promis> pa vidi koji je
<fantastic001> kako to da znam
<promis> kucaj ifconfig
<Atlantic777> Izvini, s kime pričaš? :D
<promis> pa vidi koji je
<Atlantic777> lol
<Atlantic777> Od kada sam došao samo ti kuckaš, pa sam se izgubio. :D
<promis> Atlantic777 tebi sam polao link
<promis> pitao si šta se čačaka
<Atlantic777> Aha, ok... Šta je cilj? Otvoriti http port i proslediti ga na neki računar u lokalu?
<promis> nego kakve su vam obojci to dozvole u nick-?
<promis> ovaj Atlantic sav dostupan
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: pravim web server
<promis> dok fantastic samo readonly za ostale
<Atlantic777> ?
<Atlantic777> Ovde na ircu?
<fantastic001> http://pastebin.com/v1i9KZxG
<fantastic001> evo izlaz ifconfig
<promis> ne fanstastic je zamo izvršan za goste
<promis> znači šljaker ;)
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> 192.168.2.101
<promis> ovo ti je IP
<promis> nego ovo meni liči na DHCP od rutera
<promis> neće to valjati
<fantastic001> znaci to ide u local ip
<promis> da , ali nije dobro
<promis> mislim, nije ti sigurno
<fantastic001> pa sta onda treba tamo ukucati
<promis> Pošto je to verovatno od DHCP
<promis> pa gledaj
<promis> ako si server moraš da budeš stabilan
<promis> uvek na istoj adresi
<promis> da bi mogli da te nadju
<fantastic001> pa to znam
<promis> da li ti je ovo razumno
<promis> e sad
<fantastic001> pa sta sad da radim???
<promis> pošto ti ne znaš koji ti je IP mogu samo slobodno da predpostavim da ti je DHCP dodelio oavaj IP
<promis> treba da podesiš mrežnu kod sebe da ima statičan IP
<promis> uvek isti
<fantastic001> a sta ako mi je ip vec statican
<promis> onda upiši broj koji sam ti rekao
<fantastic001> kako to da znam
<fantastic001> da li je statican
<promis> šta ti koristiš Ubuntu?
<fantastic001> arch
<Atlantic777> koji network manager?
<promis> jel tamo imaš neki network manager ili ručno podešavaš mrežu?
<fantastic001> e jbg
<promis> brate, sine...
<promis> to su osnovne stvari
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, ti teraš kde, beše?
<Atlantic777> Onda je knetwork manager ili si ga menjao s wicd ili nečim?
<promis> pazi, ako si jedini na tom ruteru, 99% ćeš dobiti uvek isti IP
<fantastic001> ajde nemam knetwork manager
<Atlantic777> Da, zaokrižimo na 100%, slobodno.
<fantastic001> sad cu ga install
<promis> ne bolje 99.99%
<promis> nemoraš
<promis> da ga instaliraš
<promis> možda zabaguje ruter ;)
<promis> kako si podesio mrežu fantastic0001
<promis> kad si instalirao
<Atlantic777> Nemoj knetwork mgr... bolje wicd već kad instaliraš nešto. :D
<fantastic001> a jel moze rucno
<fantastic001> ???
<Atlantic777> Pff gde to beše na archu? U rc.conf ili tako negde?
<fantastic001> jeste u rc.conf
<Atlantic777> Jeste, imaš tamo i primer.
<promis> treba da staviš: inet static
<Atlantic777> eth0="eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<Atlantic777> Recimo... ovako bi bilo kod mene
<promis> a vidiš, na ubuntu (debian) je drukčije
<promis> iface eth0 inet static
<promis> pa onda idu podaci, adresa itd
<Atlantic777> A Debian... što bi meka rekao, imaš uputstvo za GNU/Linux + uputstvo za Debian. :D
<fantastic001> da da
<Atlantic777> Dok se fantastic001 igra sa mrežom, promis ... imam jedan čudan zahtev od lika kojem sam nedavno instalirao Ubuntu.
<Atlantic777> Traži muzički plejer nalik na windows media player. :D
<Atlantic777> A stariji je čove, neće promeniti navike. :D
<Atlantic777> Ima li nešto slično?
<promis> šta hoće da priključi vibrator na njega?
<fantastic001> evo nasao sam example
<Atlantic777> Ih... vibrator bi bio najmanji problem. Ovo je gore, mada služi u istu svrhu.
<promis> a koji WMP classic ili ovaj WMP 11
<Atlantic777> Ma WMP11...
<promis> mislim, koja je caka
<promis> jel zbog skina?
<Atlantic777> Onaj nabudženi crni koji stiže sa w7.
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Ma ne znam, kao rhythmbox nije to to...
<promis> pošto meni TOtem liči baš na njega
<promis> aha
<promis> shvatam
<Atlantic777> Totem ima podršku za biblioteku?
<promis> Nema
<promis> ali onako meni TOtem liči na WMP
<promis> ne znam zašto
<fantastic001> ej a sta trebam da uradim u rc.conf da imam staticki ip
<promis> pa da upišeš podatke za svoju konekciju
<promis> IP adresu, gateway, broadcast, netmask
<fantastic001> a jel moze nekako da se proveri mozda mi je vec staticki
<promis> ajde pastuj taj rc.conf
<promis> pa ću ti reći
<fantastic001> ok
<promis> mada nikad nisam koristio Arch :D
<promis> Shvatam Atlantic777, na šta misliš
<Atlantic777> Šteta... promis jesi li čačkao gentoo?
<promis> ali ja ne koristim takve plejere
<promis> nisam ni taj WMP koristio
<promis> na taj način
<promis> niam čačkao ništa sem Ubuntua i puppy-a
<promis> čak i puppy-a jako slabo
<promis> samo kad butnem sa USB kod nekog
<Atlantic777> Probaj barem na jedno poslepodne da prozujiš kroz instalaciju archa, za gentoo ti treba malo više vremena. To ti dođe kao lektira. :D
<fantastic001> http://pastebin.com/EG1SHa3z
<promis> možda krajem sledeće godina, sad ne mogu
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, eth0="dhcp"
<Atlantic777> dinamički
<Atlantic777> ;)
<promis> da
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, jesi li već kačio ifconfig eth0?
<promis> eto imaš iznad primer za statički
<Atlantic777> promis, jeste li gledali koji je gateway i gde je router?
<fantastic001> sta treba da unesem u rc.conf
<promis> hm, simpatičan je ovaj rc.conf
<fantastic001> izvinite sto vas mucim ali ovo radim prvi put u zivotu
<promis> 192.168.2.1
<promis> ovo mu je gateway
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, pa ti si nevin! :D
<Atlantic777> eth0="eth0 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255"
<promis> jeli fantastic001 jel ovo 192.168.2.1 adresa za ruter?
<promis> nemoj Atlantic777 odamh 2
<promis> daj mu na 10
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, koju adresu treba da upišeš u browser da bi otvorio njegova podešavanja?
<Atlantic777> Ma može i 111
<Atlantic777> Meni je sve na 1, 2, 3 :D
<promis> ko zna kakav je ruter
<promis> možda je rezervisao 2
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, podešavanja routera da otvoriš, naravno. :)
<fantastic001> 192.168.1.1/
<fantastic001> 192.168.1.1
<Atlantic777> o.O
<promis> jel
<Atlantic777> Otkud onda 192.168.2.* ?
<Atlantic777> Ček, ajd opet okači ifconfig...
<promis>  a odakle ti onda 192.168.2.101 za adresu?
<Atlantic777> Ili samo daj link.
<promis> http://pastebin.com/v1i9KZxG
<Atlantic777> ccc Å¡ta ti je router... da ti adresu iz druge klase :D
<promis> ladno
<fantastic001> kako mislite sta mi je ruter
<Atlantic777> Pa to je router ipo. :D
<promis> malo je čudan
<Atlantic777> To ti je kao da si prijavljen kod telekoma a on ti da IP od sbb-a. :D
<Atlantic777> Skoro...
<Atlantic777> Ne baš toliko dramatično, ali može se tako protumačiti.
<promis> da se nisi ti sa 192.168.1.1 logovao na komšijski ruter ?
<fantastic001> znaci ja hocu static ip i to da unesem tamo u local ip i da konacno otvorim port
<Atlantic777> promis, ma nema wireless
<fantastic001> imam wiraless i povezan sam sa sestrinim laptopom
<fantastic001> znaci ja imam ruter
<promis> sinak
<fantastic001> i wireless koji je povezan sa sestrom
<promis> načijem si ti ruteru, pardon u čijem si ti ruteru?
<Atlantic777> Ček, kako se ti kačiš na net?
<Atlantic777> Preko kabla ili bežično?
<fantastic001> preko kabla
<Atlantic777> I kabl ide u ruter?
<promis> dokle ide kabal?
<fantastic001> pa ide u ruter
<Atlantic777> I ti na svojem kompu imaš i wlan?
<fantastic001> 192.168.1.1 sam uneo u browser po ovom uputstvu http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=205
<promis> jel ti poseduješ taj tp link
<fantastic001> tplink da
<fantastic001> tplink td8816
<promis> i jel otvara njegov insterface?
<promis> treba da piše da je taj model
<Atlantic777> promis, pitao sam sad ove iz lugonsa, kažu da je ok. Da može i tako. :D
<promis> dobro
<Atlantic777> Kažu da ruter može da dodeli i adresu iz druge klase.
<Atlantic777> Ja za to nisam znao...
<promis> a Å¡ta je onda gateway?
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, ajd vidi šta ti piše u /etc/resolv.conf
<promis> fantastic001 vidi da li ima nekog na 192.168.2.1 - pinguj
<Atlantic777> I okači nam izlaz komande: route
<fantastic001> nameserver 192.168.2.100
<fantastic001> to je u /etc/reslov.conf
<Atlantic777> Pff ajd vidi plz šta kaže na: route
<Atlantic777> Baš me zanima
<fantastic001> http://pastebin.com/wmvc4HPk
<Atlantic777> Ako mu je nameserver 192.168.2.100 i ip kompa 192.168.2.101, zanima me i šta će se desiti kada upišeš u browser 192.168.2.100
<Atlantic777> Jeste, gateway je 192.168.2.100
<Atlantic777> promis, koji je to netmask onda? Nikada ne znam da računam? :D
<promis> pa piše da ima 255.255.255.0
<promis> za ta C domen 192.168.2.0
<fantastic001> kada u browser unesem 192.168.2.100
<fantastic001> pojavi se neki login prozor
<promis> hehe
<Atlantic777> Aha, tu je. :D
<Atlantic777> A šta se desi kada upišeš 192.168.1.1?
<promis> vidiš
<promis> ladno se predstavlja na 2 mesta
<fantastic001> aha
<fantastic001> isto login
<promis> okej, to nas je bunilo
<promis> sad je sve jasno
<fantastic001> i sta sad
<Atlantic777> Ok, gateway stavljamo na 192.168.2.100, ip 192.168.2.101
<promis> ajde da probamo
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, prvo backup /etc/rc.conf
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Da te mi ne izgubimo. :P
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> bekapovano
<fantastic001> dalje
<fantastic001> ???
<Atlantic777> eth0="eth0 192.168.2.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255"
<Atlantic777> Ovo stavi u rc.conf i ispred eth0="dhcp" stavi jednu #
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> a jel ovo sve da stavim tamo gde pise networking
<Atlantic777> I recimo da će "ifconfig down && ifconfig up" srediti  :D
<Atlantic777> Pa imaš ti tu već liniju. :D
<Atlantic777> Samo je odmaskiraj, briši onu #ispred i prepravi da izgleda ovako.
<Beretta021> sta je problem?
<Beretta021> nemoj mi reci da je u pitanju bridge-utils?
<promis> nije
<Atlantic777> Beretta021, static ip na archu...
<promis> ruter je malo poseban
<Atlantic777> eth0="eth0 192.168.2.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255" trpamo u rc.conf i to je to?
<Beretta021> pa sta je prblem staticka
<Beretta021> pa da
<Atlantic777> Ok onda. :D
<Beretta021> mada mante se archa :P
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> sacuvan rc.conf
<Atlantic777> Ma fazon je bio Å¡to smo se zbunili... pristupa ruteru preko 192.168.1.1, a dobio je 192.168.2.101 i onda wtf, koji je gateway. Ali skontalo se... :D
<Beretta021> au konfuzije
<fantastic001> e kako sad da otvorim port 80
<Beretta021> na cemu?
<fantastic001> na ruteru
<Beretta021> pa pogledaj koji ti je model
<fantastic001> tplink td8816
<Beretta021> i teraj na portforward
<Beretta021> cek nacicu ti ja
<Atlantic777> Beretta021, ma našli smo već. :D
<fantastic001> jel dobro ovo uputstvo http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=205
<promis> sada fantastic
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, jeste, jeste...
<promis> samo ukucaj za local IP 192.168.2.101
<promis> i odaberi http?server ako malo pre
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> portovi 80???
<promis> da
<fantastic001> sad samo na save...
<fantastic001> ok sejvovao sam
<Atlantic777> Ajd slikaj to, da vidimo. :)
<Atlantic777> Samo tu pf tabelu.
<fantastic001> i sad kad neko ukuca moju ip pristupice mom direktoriumu /srv/http
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, koji si web server instalirao?
<promis> ako firewall ne blokira - da
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: apache
<Atlantic777> ls /var
<Atlantic777> Ili... ls /var | grep www
<Atlantic777> vidi da li će izbaciti nešto.
<Atlantic777> Ako ti nađe, onda ti je u /var/www
<Atlantic777> Zavisi kako je server konfigurisan.
<fantastic001> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/l/cV/4u8SL7GR/snapshot5.png
<fantastic001> ovo su podesavanje koja ste trazili
<Atlantic777> yap to je to :)
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: nema www
<Atlantic777> Daj nam i tvoj ip, da probamo. :)
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, a u /srv ima http?
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: da
<Atlantic777> Onda je na archu apache konfigurisan na /srv...
<fantastic001> testirao u lokalu
<fantastic001> i radi
<Atlantic777> Ajd i ruter da ti odmah proverimo, ako hoćeš.
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> unesite moj ip
<fantastic001> i trebalo bi da vam se pojavi nesto za wordpress
<fantastic001> wordpress_backup
<Atlantic777> Pa daj nam tvoj ip. :D
<promis> neće nešto
<fantastic001> jel lokal ip
<promis> ali te pinguje
<fantastic001> 192.168.2.101
<Atlantic777> lol to ti je lokalni
<Atlantic777> daj nam wan :D
<Atlantic777> idi na what is my ip
<Atlantic777> ili neki sličan sajt
<promis> imaš u whis
<Atlantic777> pa nam reci taj ip
<promis> whois
<promis> ako je taj
<fantastic001> ok
<promis> 212.178.238.55
<fantastic001> i sad samo da se registrujem na dyndns i da install neku skriptu koja ce mi slati ip na dyndns
<Atlantic777> promis, ne otvara mi taj :/
<promis> ni meni
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, koji ti je javni ip? Ovaj 212.*.*.*?
<fantastic001> 212.178.238.55
<fantastic001> tako kaze what is my ip
<Atlantic777> Jok, meni ne otvara.
<Atlantic777> Ako radi u lokalu, onda je do rutera.
<Atlantic777> Mani se dyndns-a. :D
<Atlantic777> Ček da sredimo ovako prvo.
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> sta je sad problem
<fantastic001> u lokalu radi
<Atlantic777> Ali ne možemo mi spolja da otvorimo.
<fantastic001> jel ona tabela za ruter dobro konfigurisana
<Atlantic777> Pa meni ok izgleda.
<Atlantic777> Ček opet da vidim.
<fantastic001> sad sam resetovao apache pa probajte sad
<fantastic001> jel sad uspelo
<promis> The server at 212.178.238.55 is taking too long to respond.
<promis> spor ti računar ;)
<fantastic001> ih
<fantastic001> a u sustini to radi jel????
<promis> pa ne radi
<promis> mora da nam otvori stranicu
<fantastic001> kako spor kad imam 2GB rama
<promis> Å¡alim se bre
<fantastic001> i jak procesor
<Atlantic777> lololol
<fantastic001> aham :)
<fantastic001> pa sta je onda problem
<promis> ruter, ISP, firewall
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, taj ruter ti je direknto priključen na net?
<fantastic001> kada ukucam 212.178.238.55 u svoj browser pojavi mi se opet neki login
<Atlantic777> Da li imaš još nešto posle tog tp rutera?
<TildaTurn> promis; pitaj ga za firewall.
<fantastic001> pa nzm da li na archu ima firewall po defaultu
<fantastic001> i sta sad
<Atlantic777> Nije firewall.
<Atlantic777> Otkud još jedan login? :D
<Atlantic777> Jao ček... skontao.
<Atlantic777> Pa ruter ne forwarduje.
<fantastic001> kako da forwarduje
<promis> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<promis> vidi ovde skeniraj taj port
<fantastic001> kako???
<promis> idi na taj sajt
<promis> i valjda ćeš da skontaš
<Atlantic777> Pa... ja nisam skontao. :D
<Atlantic777> Znam šta hoćeš, ali link ne valja ili...
<promis> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<promis> jel sad dobro
<fantastic001> ja ovo ne kontam
<promis> pritisni na proceed
<Atlantic777> Nemam pojma... izgleda da jeste sad.
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> jel ste prošli na skener?
<Atlantic777> Da, da...
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, klikni tamo onda na common ports
<promis> sad samo ukucaj 80 u polje
<promis> a može i tako
<fantastic001> brzo se vracam
<fantastic001> za 10min
<Atlantic777> možda je ruter zakucan... restart? :D
<fantastic001> hmm
<fantastic001> a gde da unesem 80
<promis> na stranici ima samo jedno polje za unos teksta
<promis> u centru
<fantastic001> i kad unesem sta onda
<fantastic001> ???
<Atlantic777> probe this port
<fantastic001> nema to
<fantastic001> jel common ports
<fantastic001> ili....
<Atlantic777> možeš i na common ports
<Atlantic777> ajd
<Beretta021> brb
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> 212.178.238.55
<fantastic001> ajde sad probajte
<Atlantic777> jok
<Atlantic777> Å ta je rekao, jel otvoren port?
<fantastic001> This Internet Common Ports Probe attempts to establish standard TCP Internet connections with a collection of standard, well-known, and often vulnerable or troublesome Internet ports on YOUR computer. Since this is being done from our server, successful connections demonstrate which of your ports are "open" or visible and soliciting connections from passing Internet port scanners.
<fantastic001> jel si to trazio
<Atlantic777> Ok i šta piše za 80?
<fantastic001> stealth
<fantastic001> There is NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER that a port (or even any computer) exists at this IP address!
<Atlantic777> E pa to nas je zanimalo.
<fantastic001> i u cemu je problem
<Atlantic777> promis, ovaj ruter za sada ne forvarduje :D
<Atlantic777> Ajd probaj da restartuješ ruter. :)
<fantastic001> ok
<promis> pazi, možda ga ISP čisti
<Atlantic777> Ima i toga?
<promis> pa ima
<promis> Å¡tite na
<promis> s
<Atlantic777> Kod beotala je.
<Atlantic777> Ne znam da li su pravili probleme...
<promis> neka proba ovaj http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<promis> možda bude drulčiji rezultat
<Atlantic777> Hmm džabe mu rezultat kad mi ne možemo da pristupimo.
<promis> recimo ja skeniram kod sebe i ništa ne stiže do mene
<promis> firewall uopšte ne reaguje
<promis> neko to čisti
<promis> pre mene
<promis> ili ruter ili ISP
<Atlantic777> Do mene stiže. :)
<Atlantic777> promis, radi li ovde? 93.87.226.145
<Atlantic777> Mislim, da li će proći. Sad da vidimo da li je do archa, možda nekako nešto...
<Atlantic777> Mada ne verujem.
<promis> radi, pada neki sneg
<Atlantic777> Da, da... to sam Saletu neku js skriptu gledao.
<Atlantic777> Nije do archa, jeste da je nginx, ali... i moj sistem je poprilično po defaultu kao i njegov, pa nema tu šta više da se sređuje.
<Atlantic777> Mora da je do rutera.
<fantastic001> hmmm
<fantastic001> i sta cemo sad
<fantastic001> cek cek
<Atlantic777> Jok i dalje ne otvara.
 * Atlantic777 brb
<fantastic001> promis: imas li ti neku ideju
<fantastic001> opet ne forwarduje
<promis> zovi ISP i pitaj ih dali oni čiste
<promis> proveri firewall na ruteru
<fantastic001> kako to?????
<promis> udji u ruter i vidi podešavanja za firewall
<promis> možda ima tamo nešto
<fantastic001> aham
<promis> pročešljaj sve
<fantastic001> firewall enabled
<fantastic001> ali zato spi disabled
<promis> šta znam, možeš da ga isključiš na par minuta da vidiš jel ima razlike
<fantastic001> sta
<fantastic001> firewall
<promis> da
<fantastic001> ok iskljucen firewall
<fantastic001> a sta bi se desilo kad bi ukljuci spi
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je to
<fantastic001> ad sam iskljucio firewall pa probaj sad
<fantastic001> jel sad radi
<fantastic001> proveri
<promis> jok
<fantastic001> a sad
<promis> 212.178.238.55 isn't responding on port 80 (http).
<promis> e čekaj
<promis> ako si ti resetovao ruter
<promis> on sad ima drugi IP
<fantastic001> aham
<fantastic001> da da
<promis> ~fantastic@212.178.236.132
<fantastic001> 212.178.236.132
<fantastic001> ovako kazewhat is my ip
<fantastic001> znaci da se nije promenio
<fantastic001> sta ako what is my ip laze :D
<promis> promenio se
<fantastic001> i jel sad radi
<promis> ne
<fantastic001> a sta ti izbaci
<fantastic001> ne razumem gde je problem
<fantastic001> a sta ako meni u sistemu nesto nije lepo konfigurisano
<promis> ne znam.
<fantastic001> a da probam restart kompa
<fantastic001> promis: posle reseta nije mi net radio
<fantastic001> a znam i zasto
<fantastic001> ajde sad probaj
<fantastic001> 109.106.251.95
<promis> The server at 109.106.251.95 is taking too long to respond.
<fantastic001> aham
<fantastic001> a preko kog browsera to ides
<fantastic001> probaj neki drugi
<promis> samo jedan imam
<fantastic001> hmmm
<fantastic001> pa nzm
<Atlantic777> Jeste li zvali ISP?
<fantastic001> nikad cuo iskreno
<promis> evo asd sam te skenirao imaš 21 i 23 otvoreno
<fantastic001> da ali 80 nije otvoreno
<Atlantic777> Onda verovatno nije do isp-a.
<promis> sad te skeniram detaljno
<Beretta021> neki isp blokira 80
<fantastic001> ali kad sam resetovao komp net mi nije radio pa sam vratio stari rc.conf koji sam napocetku bbekapovo i sad radi
<fantastic001> net
<promis> eto samo 21 i 23
<fantastic001> znaci vratio sam sad  stari rc.conf
<fantastic001> a kako da otvorim i 80
<promis> sad ću sve TCP
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, pa to u routeru otvaraš
<promis> pa ista je adresa ja mislim
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: otvorio sam ja port 80 u ruteru ali nece da forwarduje
<Beretta021> moras i na ruteru i na firewall
<Beretta021> fantastic onda je verovatno blokiran
<Beretta021> posto ruter koristi 80
<fantastic001> jel postoji nacin da ga odblokiram nekako
<Atlantic777> Ej fantastic001 ajd probaj da forwarduješ port 8080 na ruteru na port 80 na kompu.
<fantastic001> kako???
<Beretta021> fantastic i ako moze nije pametno
<Beretta021> probaj sa 8080 kao sto atlantic kaze
<Atlantic777> A ne znam kako je to na top sređeno.
<fantastic001> stavio sam 8080
<fantastic001> ajde sad probajte
<Beretta021> fantastic ja mislim kad forwardujes na ruteru
<Beretta021> da moras restart svaki put
<Beretta021> tako je bar kod mene na Huawei
<fantastic001> cega restart
<Beretta021> rutera
<Atlantic777> rutera
<fantastic001> aham
<fantastic004> restartovao sam ruter
<fantastic004> i stavio port 8080
<fantastic004> ajde sad probajte
<Atlantic777> ček, sada mi daje login :D
<promis> daj nam ip
<fantastic004> ok
<fantastic004> cek
<Atlantic777> A sa 8080 mislim da neće proći... forwardovao si 8080 na 8080 ili 8080 na 80?
<fantastic004> 212.178.229.14
<Atlantic777> Ajd samo malo... ček da vidim samo kako namestiti apache da sluša na 8080.
<fantastic004> oba su 8080
<Atlantic777> e to me zanimalo.
<fantastic004> ip je 212.178.229.14
<promis> i meni otvara login
<fantastic004> i meni
<fantastic004> izgleda da on misli da hocete pristupiti ruteru
<fantastic004> mozda zato sto apache ne slusa na 8080
<Atlantic777> Ajd vidi u httpd.conf pod listen da li imaš i 8080 port
<promis> otvoren je 80
<Atlantic777> I to mi je čudno... 80 bi trebao biti zatvoren za sve izvan lan-a osim kada se ručno otvori.
<Atlantic777> Ovako ne bi smelo.
<promis> u ruteru treba da se kaže da ne dozvoli wan pristup podešavanjima
<Beretta021> da
<fantastic004> a gde to da podesim
<promis> negde u ruteru
<promis> u administraciji
<fantastic004> u administraci ima samo promena pass-a
<fantastic004> nzm gde je
<fantastic004> cek cek
<fantastic004> ako vi mozete se logovati onda sigurno se logujete na moj ruter
<fantastic004> pa probajte vi onda tamo u podesavanjima da nadjete
 * Atlantic777 afk
<promis> daj sine
<promis>  nemogu ja da se logujem na tvoj ruter
<fantastic004> u /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf pise za listen samo 80
<fantastic004> promis: ajde sad probaj
<promis> koji IP
<fantastic004> 212.178.229.14
<promis> otvara login
<fantastic004> logujse
<fantastic004> kao admin:admin
<fantastic004> i probaj tu da nadjes podesavanje da nemogu svi pristupiti podesavanju mog rutera
<promis> evo u ovo access managment
<promis> ali pre nego to isključim, da vidim ovaj forward
<fantastic004> ajde
<promis> šta ti piše u ifconfig
<promis> koja ti je adresa
<promis> sad mi nije jasno, u ruteru stoji da dodaljuje adrese 192.168.1.100
<promis> kako ti onda možeš da imaš 192.168.2.101
<fantastic004> cek
<promis> daj opet ispis iz ifconfig
<fantastic004> http://pastebin.com/0Q1iqATc
<promis> opet imaš 192.168.2.101
<promis> ništa mi nije jasno
<promis> DHCP iz rutera kaže da ništa nije dodelio
<promis> što jei logično
<fantastic004> probaj otici na 192.168.1.1
<fantastic004> tu sam ja podesavao
<fantastic004> sorry ovo mi je lokalni
<promis> al ajde da kažemo da to nema veze
<fantastic004> ti tu meni podesi kako ti mislis  pa probaj
<promis> jabih zajebo sve, i isključio DHCP na ruteru i stavio kod sebe statični IP na 192.168.1.x
<fantastic004> pa probaj
<Atlantic777> fantastic004, u httpd.conf ispod listen 80 stavi i listen 8080 pa restartuj apache
<fantastic004> ok
<Atlantic777> Javi kad uradiš.
<Atlantic777> promis, kakvo je sada stanje na ruteru? Uključen je forward?
<promis> jeste
<Atlantic777> ok
<promis> ali nije mi jasno zašto on ima 192.168.2.101
<fantastic004> Atlantic777: stavljeno
<fantastic004> Listen 80
<promis> kad u ruteru piše da dodeljuje 192.168.1.100
<fantastic004> Listen 8080
<Atlantic777> fantastic004, ok
<fantastic004> ajde sad probajte kad forwarduje
<promis> ovako podesi ACL http://www.dodaj.rs/f/y/nV/or1u8vq/acl.png
<promis> mislim mogu i ja
<promis> i onda ću da rebotujem ruter i ja vipe nemam pristup
<fantastic004> pa jel hoces ti ili ja??? :D
<fantastic004> ajde ti da ja nesto ne sje***
<fantastic004> promis: jel si podesio
<promis> ne
<promis> hoću da dodam i 80 ali mi ne reaguje
<promis> uradi ti to iz lokala
<fantastic004> ok
<promis> znači zaključaj taj ruter za od spolja
<promis> i forwarduj i 80
<fantastic004> znaci da ga zakljucam u access managment
<fantastic004> a kako da ga forwardujem
<promis> kao i do sad
<promis> samo je to pravilo broj 2
<Atlantic777> Kako za stalno promeniti dns iz konzole?
<fantastic004> promis: a kako da ga forwardujem
<fantastic004> u httpd/conf mi stoji listen 8080
<Atlantic777> fantastic004, httpd.conf je sada ok, ne diraj ga
<fantastic004> i u podesavanju mi stoji 8080
<promis> dodaj u ruteru još jedno pravilo da prosledjuje i 80
<promis> na istu adresu
<fantastic004> ok
<fantastic004> promis: dodato
<fantastic004> ajde sad probajte na 212.178.229.14
<promis> nema ništa
<promis> ni ping ne reaguje
<fantastic004> promis: kako to mislis
<fantastic004> jel prijavi gresku
<promis> nema te
<promis> nema ništa na toj adresi
<fantastic004> da
<fantastic004> nece ni u lokalu sad
<fantastic004> a da restartujem ruter
<fantastic004> ????
<promis> restartuj. ako se desi da ne možeš da pristupiš ruteru ti ga resetuj na fabrička podešavanja. ali tada gubiš podešavanje za svoju adsl konekciju
<promis> moraš da znaš te podatke
<fantastic004> sad hoce na localhost
<fantastic004> idi na 212.178.229.14
<fantastic004> i probaj
<promis> nema
<promis> fantastic, ne mogu više. Moram da radim
<promis> ometa me ovo
<fantastic004> Atlantic777: ajde probaj opet na 212.178.229.14
<fantastic004> promis: ako ti nije tesko probaj i ti jos jednom
<promis> nema te, mrtav si
<fantastic004> a koju gresku ispise
<promis> The server at 212.178.229.14 is taking too long to respond.
<promis> All 100 scanned ports on 212.178.229.14 are filtered
<promis> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2999ms
<fantastic004> e jbg
<fantastic004> stvarno nzm
<fantastic004> a sad
<fantastic004> 212.178.229.14
<promis> isto je
<fantastic004> cek cek zar ti vise ne otvara login
<promis> ne
<promis> jesi ti aktivirao ona ACL Å¡to sam rekao?
<fantastic004> da
<promis> da li ti imaš pristup ruteru
<fantastic004> da
<promis> ok, to je binto
<promis> isključili smo pristup spolja
<promis> sad samo ti imaš pristup
<fantastic004> ok
<promis> i tako treba i da bude
<fantastic004> ali opet ti nekako ne mozes da pristupis mojoj javnoj ip
<fantastic004> treba da ti izadje nesto wordpress_backup
<fantastic004> cek da restartujem ruter
<Djus> 64 bytes from 212.178.229.14: icmp_req=284 ttl=249 time=27.9 ms
<Djus> --- 212.178.229.14 ping statistics ---
<Djus> 335 packets transmitted, 196 received, 41% packet loss, time 334850ms
<fantastic001> promis: ajde sad probaj na 109.106.250.146
<fantastic001> sada sam restartovao ruter
<fantastic001> promis: jel radi na 109.106.250.146
<promis> 100% packet loss
<promis> nema
<promis> jok
<fantastic001> promis: pa sta mislis sta bi jos mogao biti problem
<promis> pa, ne znam
<fantastic001> promis: a jel si ti nekada uspeo podici server
<promis> nisam nikad to radio
<promis> ali eto atlantic ima server
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: na kojoj ti distribuci vozis svoj server
<Atlantic777> Probao sam Ubuntu, sada je trenutno Arch i biće za koji dan opet Gentoo...
<fantastic001> a jel isto imas ruter
<Atlantic777> Da, huawei.. onaj bedan beli, lelekomov.
<fantastic001> i jel si isto podesavao port
<fantastic001> 80
<Atlantic777> Da, samo Å¡to ja imam duplo... imam kao tunel da pravim, mogu da hvatam port 666 i prosledim ga na port 80 na kompu
<Atlantic777> Ali meni je samo 80 na 80
<fantastic001> hmmm
<fantastic001> nzm zasto onda meni nece
<fantastic001> promis: izvini sto te mucim ali  ovo mi je jako potrebno
<fantastic001> ajde opet probaj na 109.106.250.146
<Atlantic777> fantastic001, probao sam ja, ne radi
<promis> ništa
<fantastic001> a kako da slusa na 8080
<fantastic001> kada stavim listen 8080 nece da radi ni u lokalu
<fantastic001> pa moram onda na 80 samo
<Atlantic777> http://localhost:8080
<Atlantic777> Probaj tako u lokalu da pristupiš kada si stavio listen 8080.
<fantastic001> ajde sad
<fantastic001> probajte
<Atlantic777> jok, ni 80 ni 8080 kod mene
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: jel radi sad
<promis> ništa
<Atlantic777> pa ja gađam pogrešan ip
<Atlantic777> ček
<fantastic001> treba 109.106.250.146
<Atlantic777> ili 146.250.106.109?
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Onda sam dobar...
<Atlantic777> (~fantastic@146.250.106.109.adsl.dyn.beotel.net): Unknown
<fantastic001> pa jel radi na tom
<Atlantic777> ni na jednom  probao oba porta
<fantastic001> na wimi kaze 109.106.250.146
<Atlantic777> ok, onda...
<fantastic001> u lokalu na portu 80 radi
<fantastic001> jel trebam da dam podesavanja rutera
<fantastic001> evo podesavanje rutera
<fantastic001> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2x/DO/43FKlfQk/snapshot5.png
<fantastic001> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3f/la/2SxUUZ5f/snapshot6.png
<fantastic001> promis: jel su podesavanja ok
<fantastic001> ???
<promis> ACL nije bitan za pristup web serveru
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> pogledaj onda nat podesavanje
<promis> zašto ne probaš sa statičnom adresom u 192.168.1.0 domenu
<promis> mislim, ne bit rebalo da je to neka razlika
<promis> ali drugo nemam šta da ti kažem
<fantastic001> kako da podesim static ip
<promis> to smo ti već pirčali danas
<promis> konsultuj arch dokumentaciju
<fantastic001> aham to je ono sa rc.conf
<fantastic001> ali tad net nece da mi radi
<promis> stavi da ti adresa bude 192.168.1.5
<promis> gateway 192.168.1.1
<promis> maska 255.255.255.0
<fantastic001> gde
<promis> onda moraš sam da upišeš i DNS
<fantastic001> u rc.conf???
<promis> pa u podešavanja za mrežu
<promis> konsultuj arch dokumentaciju
<promis> tu ti nemogu ništa reći
<fantastic001> kako sam DNS
<promis> za DNS možeš da staviš ove nameserver 208.67.222.222
<promis> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<fantastic001> ali tako nece net da mi radi
<fantastic001> a da mi nesto u ruteru nije problem
<fantastic001> sta ako mora jos nesto da se podesi
<promis> net mora da radi i na ručnim podešavanjima
<fantastic001> cek cek
<fantastic001> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/M/Ij/1kJ36Mop/snapshot7.png
<fantastic001> pogledaj to
<fantastic001> jel to dobro
<fantastic001> promis: jel ovo ok sto sam okacio
<fantastic001> a jel moguce dici web server na modem JET TV-a
<fantastic001> promis: ajde sad probaj
<fantastic001> 109.106.250.146
<fantastic001> to mi je ip pa probaj
<fantastic001> neka neko ode na 109.106.250.146 i nek mi kaze sta mu se pojavilo
<fantastic001> pls treba mi
<Atlantic777> ništa
<zuperman> dobro vece
<zuperman> moze li neko da mi kaze, da li mogu da proguram kubuntu na laptop
<zuperman> na 2 GHz rama
<zuperman> pardon
<zuperman> procesor :D
<zuperman> i 1 GB ram
<Djus> svakako
<zuperman> ok, onda ovako jos da pitam, pre nego sto krenem da obaram sve
<zuperman> imam 80 GB hard
<zuperman> i eksterni od 250
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: a kada u web browser unesem moju lokalnu ip ondda hoce
<zuperman> moja zamisao je ovakva:
<zuperman> 20 GB particija za win xp
<zuperman> zbog fotosopa i tako nekih stvari
<zuperman> kako ostatak da raspodelim?
<zuperman> i da li da formatiram kao ext 3 ili 4
<fantastic001> zuperman: pazi od volje ti
<fantastic001> ja bi isao na ext4
<zuperman> dobro, jos jedno pitanje
<zuperman> ako instaliram kubuntu
<zuperman> nema potrebe da imam i ubuntu na istoj masini?
<Djus> nema
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: ajde pls probaj ako ti nije tesko na 212.178.245.25
<Atlantic777> probao, ali ne radi
<Atlantic777> poz milke!
<milke> pozz Atlantic777
<milke> pozz ostali
<fantastic001> milke: pozz
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: oups nisam aktivirao apache
<fantastic001> ajde opet probaj na 212.178.245.25
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: ajde pls probaj opet jako mi je hitno
<fantastic001> znaci na 212.178.245.25
<Atlantic777> nope... ne radi
<fantastic001> a sta ispise
<fantastic001> koji error
<Atlantic777> ma timeout
<fantastic001> ko da nesto blokira put do mene
<fantastic001> ja imam wireless takodje pa da on ne pravi problem
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> ne bi trebao
<maletaski> jel su ti otvoreni portovi ?
<fantastic001> maletaski: da
<fantastic001> 80
<maletaski> hm
<fantastic001> i 8080
<fantastic001> oba
<milke> juče je bio update za nvidia drajvere..
<milke> i jutros nema X-a :(
<Atlantic777> A šta će ti X?
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Samo usporava...
<milke> :P
<milke> treba mi da teram Microsoft Visual Studio :P
<Atlantic777> Auuu i meni će trebati sledeće godine...
<Atlantic777> Ufff ali sreća pa sam u srednjoj i moćiću da se glupiram. :D
<milke> hehe
<Atlantic777> Sve ću da radim duplo... i u M$VS i u Qt.
<milke> ja sutra kolokvijum..
<maletaski> auuu Å¡kolarci :D
<milke> ko me bio po ušima da uzmem C#, ovi iz html-a svi devetke i desetke pokupili
<Atlantic777> Jaooo pa da. Pa hvalio si se kako si zavoleo C
<Atlantic777> :D
<milke> a ne znaju kako gmail nalog da otvore :P
<Atlantic777> C#
<Atlantic777> *
<milke> not funny...
<fantastic001> milke: jel si ti pitao na forumu sta da izaberes
<milke> jesam
<fantastic001> znaci krivi smo mi sto smo te savetovali :D
<milke> definitivno
<milke> svima ću da vam ispostavim račun
<milke> :P
<Atlantic777> bolje nam ispostavi pitanja pa da pomognemo :D
<promis> de, de, milke, sam si birao
<milke> ma jesam
<milke> treba mi oduzeti pravo da mislim svojom glavom :P
<white_mouse> poz
<white_mouse> da li moze pomoc oko C koda
<promis> od mene ne
<promis> evo milke je tu
<promis> on to voli
<milke> hehehe
<white_mouse> :)
<white_mouse> evo sad cu da stavim kod na pastebin
<milke> uvek možeš da pitaš, nemoj da postavljaš takvo pitanje :P
<white_mouse> http://pastebin.com/2sBn3eMB
<white_mouse> u pitanju su liste
<promis> u bre, pa ovo ti neki program ;)
<white_mouse> ma,da nesto bezveze :)
<white_mouse> zapeo sam kod pretrage osoba
<promis> ja mislio neke deda mrazice
<white_mouse> :D
<white_mouse> pa,dobro bice i toga...;)
<milke> Sad će Atlantic, još malo
<milke> pa ga pitaj :P
<milke> ili postavi na forumu u Programiranje delu, sigurno će neko pomoći
<combuster> sta ti treba
<combuster> da pretrazis strukturu po stringu ?
<white_mouse> pa posto sa svakim unosom se ID uvecava za 1...treba da kad ukucam ID da ispise
<white_mouse> samo tu osobu
 * milke pokazuje prstom na combustera i diskretno dobacuje "Ovak'i smo svi mi kraljevčani"
<combuster> :D
<combuster> ma cuti znas kad sam zadnji put gledao c/c++
<combuster> mislim gledam non stop ali nisam radio davno na nekom :)
<combuster> ovo bi dungo znao bolje :) on je frishkiji
<combuster> dungodung ping
<combuster> :)
<dungodung> whut
<dungodung> ?
<combuster> pogledaj kod gore na pastebin-u
<dungodung> blah, 170 linija :(
<white_mouse> a ima tu i whitespace-a :)
<combuster> ima tu problema :)
<promis> i ja sam isto tako reagovao, mislio sa da du neke deda mrazice npr
<dungodung> white_mouse: kako shvatam, ti hoces da ti getOsoba vraca osobu na osnovu ID-a, a to ti ne radi?
<combuster> njemu ni meni ne radi al ajd sad
<combuster> :D
<white_mouse> dungodung:hocu da mi vraca osobu na osnovu ID-a...a to sa getosoba sam ja nesto pokusavao...
<dungodung> 107. red bas i nema mnogo smisla
<dungodung> if(o ==o->broj)
<combuster> poredi integer i pointer
<dungodung> kako to poredis pokazivac i broj?
<combuster> id i memorijsku adresu
<combuster> :D
<white_mouse> ma nemam pojma...slab sam ti ja sa pokazivacima....
<white_mouse> i uopste sa programiranje
<white_mouse> *m
<dungodung> pa dakle, samo treba da imas privremeni pokazivac, koji ce na pocetku da pokazuje tamo gde pokazuje pocetak liste
<dungodung> i onda se kreces po listi i redom poredis brojeve sa zadatim
<dungodung> kad nadjes, iskocis iz petlje i gotovo
<dungodung> mislim, necu da ti pisem kod ;)
<white_mouse> da,da shvatam
<white_mouse> jel u redu to sto mi promenljiva br nije niz
<dungodung> koja promenljiva br?
<dungodung> ah, to ti je globalna
<white_mouse> da
<dungodung> sto bi morala da bude niz?
<dungodung> to ti je, kako shvatam, indeks, koji uvecavas pri pravljenju svakog novog cvora
<dungodung> white_mouse: a sta ce ti sve ovo?
<white_mouse> skolski zadatak
<dungodung> srednja skola? :D
<white_mouse> da
<milke> qq
<dungodung> awww
<milke> mi smo se na faksu sa jednostavnijim stvarima baktali :P
<dungodung> mi smo na faksu teze stvari radili :P
<combuster> ma kod nas je standard
<combuster> promenljive, nizovi, datoteke, strukture
<milke> ooo, izašao je vbox 4
<Zuperman> pozdrav
<milke> poz Zuperman
<Zuperman> moze li pomoc, da ne pisem po forumu
<Zuperman> :S
<milke> [20:48] <milke> uvek možeš da pitaš, nemoj da postavljaš takvo pitanje :P
<Zuperman> :)
<Zuperman> onda ovako
<Zuperman> instalirah kubuntu 10.10
<Zuperman> i kad sam kucao sudo apt-get update
<Zuperman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Zuperman> wtf? :S
<Zuperman> inace, nece da instalira programe
<Zuperman> iz ,,software center''
<Zuperman> mada nije tako koncipiran kao na ubuntu-u
<Zuperman> kaze, nema ih u databazi
<milke> hm, ne znam tačno koji se paket menadžer koristi na K, ali izgleda kao da ti package manager već radi
<combuster> +1
<milke> kao kad bi držao uključen Synaptic, a u terminalu pokušavaš update
<Zuperman> aha
<Zuperman> inace, upgrade radi, upravo
<Zuperman> a update nece :S
<combuster> :D
<Zuperman> a, konkretno, pokusah da instaliram firefox
<Zuperman> i kaze nema ga u databazi, or whatever
<Zuperman> bas sam noob, da ne napominjem to stalno :)
<dungodung> ne mozes da radis i upgrade i update u isto vreme
<Zuperman> nije u isto vreme
<dungodung> dobro, ne mozes da instaliras programe dok ti je synaptic ukljucen
<Zuperman> nije ukljucen
<milke> ili Software center
<Zuperman> dakle, prvo sam pokusao update
<Zuperman> ne ne, nista nije upaljeno bilo
<Zuperman> dakle, kad sam pokusavao preko centra,
<Zuperman> samo je on radio
<Zuperman> pa je ugasen
<Zuperman> sad samo konzola radi
<Zuperman> i prvo sam pokusao update
<Zuperman> koji nije hteo, eno vam log gore
<Zuperman> a sada upravo radi upgrade
<milke> kad on završi, probaj update, radiće i on
<Zuperman> ok
<milke> možda je onaj update manager koji stoji pored sata baš u tom trenutku osvežavao listu
<Zuperman> znaci, da probam vise puta?
<milke> pa, ako ti prvi put nije uspelo, probaš za minut-dva posle
<Zuperman> da, to
<Zuperman> ok :)
<Zuperman> postoji li jos nesto sto treba da uradim osim ovih updateova?
<milke> naravno
<milke> uplati mi na račun 600 evra za novi bajs
<TildaTurn> :D
<Zuperman> cim prodam svog ficu
<Zuperman> i kupim polovnog juga
<milke> ha :D
<Zuperman> sledeci si na listi ;)
<milke> jel u dobrom stanju figuar? :P
<Zuperman> saljivdzijo :)
<milke> imam druga kome su fiće fetiš
<Zuperman> i meni su
<Zuperman> ili se vadim na to ;)
<Zuperman> ma, ova moja se vozi
<Zuperman> i ne zali se
<Zuperman> tako da...
<Zuperman> :D
<Zuperman> nije los, malo glava treba da se steluje
<Zuperman> i auspuh da se menja...
<Zuperman> ali ide
<milke> bitno da se kotrlja
 * Zuperman floyd
<combuster> e putine care svaka ti dala
<milke> :?
<combuster> ma putin ludak
<combuster> naredio prelazak na linux :D
<milke> c c c c
<milke> ludak, ne zna u šta se upušta :P
<combuster> idem put moskve da zaradim za leba ko ovi gradjevinari
<combuster> :)
<milke> eh, što nisam učio ruski ko moj ćaća..
<milke> sad bih išao tamo da im radim apt-get upgrade :P
<combuster> ma dovoljno je da znas samo par reci
<combuster> zdravstvuj
<combuster> votka
<combuster> durak
<uros1> harašo
<combuster> da i njet
<combuster> :D
<uros1> poterao sa ubuntu na n900
<combuster> :D
<combuster> svaka cast
<uros1> bije 80% procesor u mirovanju
<milke> trebao si lubuntu :D
<uros1> pa lxde
<milke> Takt : 600 MHz
<milke> :P
<combuster> pokloni to putinu urose, dobijes pos'o dok si reko keks u rusiji
<uros1> ma ima onaj kernel može i na 1000
<uros1> ali ode btei za sat i po
<uros1> batreija
<uros1> aaaaaa prolupao sam
<milke> :P
<uros1> ivane ima li neka fora da dobijem internet na telefonu preko kompjutera
<combuster> ima
<combuster> daj na telefonu IP kompa za gateway
<combuster> a na kompu propusti IP forwarding
<uros1> aha
<combuster> google-aj kako se to radi za IP forwarding, prosto ko pasulj
<combuster> i to bi trebalo da je to
<uros1> ma znam imam onaj beli huawei
<uros1> admin i ztonpk
<combuster> uf pa onda mozes direkt preko njega
<combuster> sta ce ti komp
<combuster> on ima wireless
<uros1> ne mogi nema wifi
<uros1> nema
<uros1> 510 je moj
<combuster> e jbg
<uros1> e baš
<combuster> uf pa ne znam onda kako ga povezujes sa kompom ?
<uros1> kablom usb
<combuster> ne znam kako ce to da funkcionise sa telefonom
<combuster> tako sam radio nekad u mrezi, linux server windows klijenti
<uros1> a na drugu stranu na tv mnogo bre sitno da stalno piljim u ekranče
<combuster> odo da ispalim pljux, brb
<uros1> :)
<Atlantic777> poz, opet!
#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-28
<TildaTurn> o/
<Fantastic001> Poz
<Fantastic001> Sta se radi?
<Fantastic001> Jel zna neko dobar player za s60
<Fantastic001> Nokia n95
<Atlantic777> o/
<Fantastic001> Uspeo sam da dignem server i sad konacno radi
<promis> čestitam
<Fantastic001> Wiraless je zeza6
<Atlantic777> promis, ipak smo čačkali komšijin ruter? :D
<promis> haha
<Fantastic001> Pisem sa telefona pa su greske u kucanju moguce
<Fantastic001> Hahahaha
<promis> ja sam lepo pitao
<promis> čiji je ruter
<Fantastic001> Ej a jel na dyndns mora ici neki nastavak
<Atlantic777> Nastavak? Misliš li možda na prefix - poddomen?
<Fantastic001> Ne
<Fantastic001> Npr www.ja.com
<Fantastic001> Ili .org
<Fantastic001> Jel moze tako
<Fantastic001> ???
<promis> morađš com
<promis> ne možeš org
<Fantastic001> Zasto?
<Atlantic777> Fantastic001, može... ali moraš da platiš oko 1000 dinara.
<Atlantic777> godišnje...
<promis> pa Å¡ta znam, to org je kao za organizacije
<Fantastic001> Znaci dyndns mora sa prefiksom ako necu da placam
<Fantastic001> A gde se to placa jer mi nemamo paypal
<Atlantic777> Možeš kod maltene bilo kojeg provajdera.
<Fantastic001> A jel ima neki free bez nastavka
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> Ima ih jedino sa kraćim nastavcima, ali nisam upućen u to.
<Atlantic777> Šta ti smeta da imaš neki nastavak?
<Atlantic777> :)
<Fantastic001> Pa glupo je
<Fantastic001> Ko jos ima nastavak
<Atlantic777> ja
<Atlantic777> i olujicz
<Atlantic777> i mnogi drugi...
<Fantastic001> Ajd daj mi tvoju adresu
<Atlantic777> atlantic777.ns-linux.org
<Atlantic777> I još nisam pozavršavao one postove, sramota. :D
<Fantastic001> Aham
<Fantastic001> A kako ns.linux nema onaj prefix
<Fantastic001> Jel oni placaju
<Fantastic001> ?
<Atlantic777> Hehe pa zato što sajt nije kod mene na kompu već na njihovom kompu. :D Duga priča...
<Atlantic777> Ali sada da sam baš hteo da nemam taj nastavak, morao bih da kupim domen za nekih 1000 din i da mi oni stave tu adresu.
<Fantastic001> Aham
<Fantastic001> A jel mogu ja kasnije promeniti domen
<Atlantic777> da
<Fantastic001> I jos jedno pitanje
<Fantastic001> Kako da updateujem domen
<Fantastic001> Jer se ip menja stalno
<Atlantic777> Ne razumem šta hoćeš da kažeš...
<Atlantic777> Imaš onaj ddclient i to je to.
<Fantastic001> Posto mi se ip menja
<Fantastic001> Ok
<Fantastic001> A jel ga samo instaliram
<Fantastic001> I to je to
<Fantastic001> Ili treba neka komanda da se koristi
<Atlantic777> Pa na ubuntuu su baš lepo sredili to, čim ga instaliraš on te pita za login podatke. :)
<Fantastic001> A na archu
<Fantastic001> ?
<Atlantic777> rtfm -.-
<Fantastic001> Sta je to?
<Fantastic001> A kako na archu da koristim ddclient
<promis> Pogledaj u dokmunetaciji
<Fantastic001> Ok
<Fantastic001> A sta je poddomen?
<promis> http://www.forbeginners.info/web-hosting/subdomains.htm
<Fantastic001> Ok
<Fantastic001> Hvala
<Fantastic001> A koliko moze subdomena na dyndn
<asdf_> pozdrav :)
<asdf_> neko tu?:D
<milke> poz asdf_
#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-29
<Githzerai> Ma windows je zakon.....
<Githzerai> (maku mu, ovi toliko mrtvi da više i ne reaguju na provokacije)
<promis> a?
<promis> nikako da zaspim pre 4
<Githzerai> optrčiš 20 krugova oko kuće/zgrade u boksericam i spavaćeš ko beba :)
<promis> mrzi me
<Githzerai> ne mrzi te, nego ne smeš :P
<promis> pa odma bi me safatala neka intervetna
<Githzerai> I dala ti da popiješ ono što si trebao još pre pola čuke...
<promis> odoh da se ispru\im
<Githzerai> ln -s
<promis> to će rešiti stvar
<promis> ln
<promis> ln stolica krevet
<bosanac> ima li koga?
<olujicz> koje okru
<olujicz> grr
<olujicz> koje okruženje najbolje čuči na manjim monitorima
<promis> unity ;)
<promis> konzola, na prvom mestu, naravno
<djura-san> o/
<dOkk> dobro vece!
<promis> veče
<dungodung> kisla mi je gloova ljudi!
<wanted_> promis
<promis> hey
<wanted_> kako private?
<promis> nemor
<promis> a
<wanted_> ok
<promis> ajde uradi taj: dmesg|tail
<wanted_> ?
<promis> i onda iskopiraj sadržaj na http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<promis> i daj nam link
<wanted_> sudo mount -t udf -o loop /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> to da ukucam?
<promis> to si već kucao
<promis> kucaj: dmesg|tail
<promis> recimi koliko je veliki taj ISO?
<wanted_> 2.5gb
<wanted_> [32121.162338] UDF-fs: No anchor found [32121.162345] UDF-fs: No partition found (1) [32152.309457] UDF-fs: No anchor found [32152.309463] UDF-fs: Rescanning with blocksize 2048 [32152.310246] UDF-fs: No anchor found [32152.310250] UDF-fs: No partition found (1) [32169.001487] UDF-fs: No anchor found [32169.001491] UDF-fs: Rescanning with blocksize 2048 [32169.001810] UDF-fs: No anchor found [32169.001813] UDF-fs: No partition foun
<wanted_> to mi izlazi
<promis> Da li je dobro skinut taj ISO?
<wanted_> imam dva isoa
<wanted_> oba su od 2.5gb
<wanted_> i ne verujem da su lose skinuti
<promis> Što ih ne narežwš na neki RW?
<wanted_> ne moze na rw
<wanted_> samo dvd
<wanted_> koji trenutno nemam kod sebe
<promis> hehe, pa dvd rw
<promis> a kad u nautilusu klikneš desni na njega i odabereš archive mounter?
<promis> Å¡ta onda biva?
<wanted_> sta je nautilusu?
<promis> fajl menadžer
<wanted_> nista ne biva
<promis> jel imaš neki drugi ISO, recimo od ubuntua?
<wanted_> ne desava se nista
<wanted_> imam
<wanted_> njega sam narezao
<wanted_> pa ga install
<promis> ajde njega montiraj
<promis> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<promis> samo zameni putanju do njega
<wanted_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<promis> to kaže za njega
<promis> za ubnutu iso?
<wanted_> nije mi tu install
<wanted_> kuci mi je
<wanted_> ja sam trenutno u selu
<wanted_> a verovatno bi radilo
<promis> pa šta imaš tu kod sebe, to te pitam
<wanted_> nemam nista
<wanted_> samo ta dva iso fajla
<promis> ajde probaj ovako bez tipa: sudo mount -o loop /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<promis> kako sere
<promis> jel rade ti iso fajlovi, da li si proverio negde?
<wanted_> gde mogu da proverim?
<promis> u windozi ili slično?
<wanted_> imam virtual box
<promis> pa može
<wanted_> i tu sam uspeo da install
<promis> ako imaš tamo neki virtual drive
<promis> aha
<promis> shvatam
<wanted_> ali nemam dovoljno dobar latop
<wanted_> da bi sljakao
<promis> dobro onda su ispravni
<promis> ne znam šta da ti kažem
<promis> to je ta komanda, probali smo obe mogućnosti
<wanted_> ubih se trazeci
<wanted_> najvise me nervira sto znam da moze da se install
<wanted_> a igram vec fm
<wanted_> 8 godina
<wanted_> i glupo mi da se vracam na xp
<wanted_> kad mi sljaka lepo ubuntu
<wanted_> sve ostale tacke sam uradio
<wanted_> samo ne znam kako da mountujem
<wanted_> inace skinuo sam winetricks
<promis> pa znamo kako se mountuje ali zbog nečeg neće
<wanted_> d3dx9
<wanted_> i podesio sve sto treba u vezi toga
<wanted_> ali ne znam mount
<wanted_> a alkohol
<wanted_> ima li na linuxu?
<promis> mislim da ne
<promis> kod mene radi
<wanted_> sta?
<promis> pa komanda
<wanted_> onda je problem iso fajl
<promis> naravno da je problem iso file
<wanted_> ne razumem ni ja zasto ne bi radilo
<wanted_> jer mozes po tvom iskustvu
<wanted_> da mi nadjes download od fm 2011?
<promis> hehe, uvek je radilo ;)
<promis> ne pazi, ako se instaliralo u virtualboxu onda iso radi
<wanted_> jeste, ali ne moze da se pokrene
<promis> šta  ne može da se pokrene?
<wanted_> ne
<wanted_> zabaguje
<wanted_> a instal sam ga preko daemon toolsa
<wanted_> nije mi frka da ga ponovo skinem
<promis> čekaj
<wanted_> samo mi daj download link
<wanted_> ok
<wanted_> cekam
<promis> ti si u winu koji je u  virtualboxu instalirao deamon tools
<promis> ?
<wanted_> da
<promis> zašto?
<wanted_> cekaj
<promis> zašto nisi mountovao ISO u virtualboxu?
<wanted_> hmmm
<promis> ajde podigni taj win u virtual boxu
<promis> i reci VIrtualboxu da mountuje taj ISO
<wanted_> od fma?
<promis> pa vidi da li će ga taj videti
<promis> da od RM
<promis> FM
<wanted_> vidi
<wanted_> otvorio mi se cd
<wanted_> sve je u redu
<promis> znači taj win ga je video
<wanted_> jeste
<promis> dobro, ISO je dobar
<promis> onda
<promis> samo još kad bi zano kako vbox montira
<wanted_> to vec ne znam
<wanted_> nije frka
<wanted_> mozes da udjes kod mene preko team weavera
<wanted_> nego nervira me
<promis> ništa idemo redom pa ako ubodemo
<wanted_> protracio sam 14 dana
<wanted_> po ceo dan sam trazio
<wanted_> i sad nasao
<promis> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,nojoliet /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<promis> ajde otkucaj ovo: mount -a
<promis> i iskopiraj to na http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<wanted_> treba paste?
<promis> ne greška, samo: mount
<promis> pastuj na taj sajt Å¡to sam dao
<wanted_> jesam
<promis> daj mi sad link
<promis> do tog paste-a
<wanted_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548684/
<promis> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,block=512 /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<wanted_> ludim od ovogaaaa
<promis> daj ovo: dmesg | tail
<wanted_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548685/
#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-30
<wanted_> sta ti sad treba?
<promis> ništa
<promis> :D
<wanted_> i ne moze?
<promis> pa probali smo sve Å¡to se normalno probava
<promis> neće iso9660, neće udf
<promis> treće nema
<wanted_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704350
<wanted_> sta je ovo?
<promis> pazi postoje par programa za mounotvne
<promis> acetoneiso
<promis> gmount
<wanted_> a sta mislis
<wanted_> hoce li mi pomoci
<wanted_> ako ga narezem?
<promis> ajde kucaj: file /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso
<promis> i kaži mi pta piše
<wanted_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548687/
<promis> to nešto nije u redu
<promis> ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso: # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu-Netbook 10.10 i386      ' (bootable)
<promis> vidiš kako kod mene piše recimo
<promis> a taj drugi, šta kaže za njega?
<wanted_> iso ne valja?
<promis> pa, sad, čudan je nešto
<promis> kad je isps 1 red, nemoraš da pastuješ na sajt
<promis> to je samo za duge ispise
<wanted_> ma ok
<wanted_> nbt je to
<wanted_> daj mi neki mali iso fajl da skinem
<wanted_> pa da probam da ga mountujem/?
<promis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<wanted_> sta je to?
<promis> ubuntu mini iso
<wanted_> koji program?
<promis> 12mb
<promis> instalacija za ubuntu
<wanted_> gde to treba folder od install
<wanted_> da ga ubacim?
<promis> snimi ga gde hoćeš
<promis> stavi ga na desktop
<wanted_> mount ga je
<wanted_> sta sad
<promis> kao iso9660
<wanted_> jump to?
<wanted_> neeee
<wanted_> preko gmount-iso
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> to je iso9600
<promis> gomunt koristi istu komandu kao i mi malo pre
<wanted_> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,block=512 /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> sad umesto ovog prvog
<wanted_> idem u downloads
<wanted_> a umesto ovog drugog
<wanted_> deskop
<wanted_> ?
<wanted_> desktop?*
<wanted_> jesam li tacno napisao?
<promis> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/wanted/Dowloads/mini.iso /mnt
<promis> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/wanted/Downloads/mini.iso /mnt
<promis> jel si to hteo, mini da montiraš?
<wanted_> da
<promis> pa gmount koristi tu istu komandu, nema potreba da radiš ponovo
<wanted_> i sad
<wanted_> otvorilo se ovo
<wanted_> folder
<wanted_> gde je install?
<promis> ne razumem?
<wanted_> otvorio se folder od mini iso
<wanted_> kako da ga install?
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> pa šta će ti?
<wanted_> cisto da znam
<promis> ti već imaš ubuntu
<wanted_> ne treba mi
<promis> treba da odkačiš taj mini iso ssad: sudo umount /dev/loop0
<wanted_> i?
<promis> pa ništa
<promis> otkačiš i gotovo
<wanted_> znaci problem je do isooooooo
<wanted_> ne valjaaaaaa
<promis> nešto je čudno sa tim iso
<wanted_> mozda jer sam ga sherovao sa virtual box
<wanted_> ?
<promis> pa valjda si Å¡erovao folder
<promis> a ne fajl
<wanted_> kada sam skidao fm2011
<wanted_> samo ima taj iso fajl
<wanted_> pa sam samo njega prebacio
<promis> odkucaj: ls -l /home/wanted/Documents/
<promis> i daj mi ispis
<wanted_> -rw-r--r-- 1 wanted wanted   59325912 2010-12-22 16:58 avira_antivir_personal_en.exe -rw-r--r-- 1 wanted wanted         26 2010-12-22 15:44 avira_antivir_personal_en.exe:Zone.Identifier:$DATA drwxr-xr-x 2 wanted wanted       4096 2010-12-29 17:03 fm2011 -rw-r--r-- 1 wanted wanted 2678292480 2010-12-16 21:40 Football Manager 2011.iso -rw-r--r-- 1 wanted wanted  366067712 2010-12-16 21:18 Numb3rs - 1x01 - Pilot.avi -rw-r--r-- 1 wante
<wanted_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548693/
<wanted_> lakse
<wanted_> :P
<promis> a Å¡ta je ovaj Football Manager 2011.iso ?
<wanted_> skinuo drugu verziju
<promis> file /home/wanted/Documents/Football\ Manager\ 2011.iso
<promis> daj mi ispis
<wanted_>        /home/wanted/Documents/Football Manager 2011.iso: data
<promis> isto je
<wanted_> ne valja ni on?
<wanted_> jebem im sve
<promis> ne znam, ;udan je
<promis> nemam kod sebe udf da bih uporedio
<wanted_> nista dok ne odem kuci
<wanted_> da uzmem od druga
<wanted_> narezani fm
<wanted_> a znas sta me sad buni
<wanted_> to sto hoce na win xp da ga prepozna a na ubuntu nece
<promis> pa ima nešto u sebi, nije baš klot iso9660
<promis> ili klot udf
<promis> mislim nagadjam
<promis> odoh da se ispružim
<wanted_> ajde
<promis> ciao
<wanted_> cujemo se opet sa novim problemima
<wanted_> u svakom slucaju hvala
<TildaTurn> o/
<dOkk> dobar dan!
<TildaTurn> dobar dan :)
<dOkk> izvinite, ja ne znam dobro srpski, samo malo...
<dOkk> :)
<dungodung> dobro jutro :)
<dOkk> jutro:)
<dOkk> imam jedno pitanje: kako mogu da dobijem ovu: http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<TildaTurn> trebaju ti napepnice ? :)
<dOkk> jeste
<TildaTurn> ja ih nemam. .. sacekaj nekog od "glavnih" pa pitaj njih. ili probaj na forumu.
<dOkk> dobro :)
<dOkk> ko je "Boss"?
<dOkk> :)
<TildaTurn> :D
<TildaTurn> e too nebih bogao reci :)
<TildaTurn> mogao
<dOkk> :)
<wanted_> promis
<promis> reci
<wanted_> nece
<wanted_> opet mi izlazi
<wanted_> rld-fb11.iso: No such file or directory
<wanted_> i
<wanted_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<promis> jel si video poruku_
<promis> ?
<wanted_> da
<wanted_> i ukucao
<wanted_> i za prvu poruku mi izlazi
<promis> pa kucaj prema sebi a nemoj da prepisuješ
<promis> to sam ti već rekao
<wanted_> pa ti si mi napisao
<wanted_> .?
<promis> pa jel sam ti rekao da je kopiraš?
<promis> misli malo
<promis> elem
<promis> fajl sistem j eudf
<promis> udf
<wanted_> reci mi sta treba da se kopira
<promis> tako da: sudo mount -t udf -o loop
<promis> je tvoja komanda
<wanted_> probudio sam sse pre 10min
<promis> e sad gde je ISO i gde montiraš ti upiši sam kako je kod tebe
<wanted_> ok
<wanted_> sudo mount -t udf -o loop /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> ?
<promis> recimo
<wanted_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<promis> okej, ne znam šta da ti kažem, nešto kod tebe na sistemu je očigledno drukčije nego kod mene
<wanted_> sta moze biti
<wanted_> ?
<promis> ne znam. sve što mi je padalo na pamet sam već probao
<promis> koji ubuntu koristiš?
<wanted_> 10.10
<promis> ne koristimo isti, ali opet. ta komanda bi trebala da radi
<promis> ubuntu 10.10. imam u virtualboxu i on je prihvatio taj iso
<promis> tako sam i video da je udf u pitanju
<promis> mogu jedino da probam da ručno montiranm to u 10.10.
<wanted_> aj
<promis> eto, montira ga i u 10.10.
<promis> mount -t udf -o loop rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<wanted_> promis
<promis> kaži
<wanted_> uradi to.
<wanted_> dolazim kasnije
<wanted_> ok
<wanted_> ?
<promis> monitrao sam ga
<promis> u 10.10.
<promis> nisi video oruke
<wanted_> jer mozes da mi kopiras
<promis> mount -t udf -o loop rld-fb11.iso /mnt
<promis> isto je
<wanted_> mount: only root can do that
<wanted_> jebem mu familijuuuuuuuu
<promis> ovde nisam koristio sudo jer sam već bio root
<promis> ubaci sudo ispred
<promis> hehe
<wanted_> sido mount?
<wanted_> sudo*
<promis> pa da
<promis> ja sam već bio root (zbog nekih drugih stvari) pa mi nije trebalo
<wanted_> rld-fb11.iso: No such file or directory
<promis> pa jebote
<promis> opet ne misliš
<promis> ajde idi: cd /home/wanted/Documents/
<promis> pa onda možeš da kucaš istu komandu kao ja
<wanted_> wanted@wanted:~$ sudo mount -t udf -o loop /home/wanted/Documents/rld-fb11.iso /mnt mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<promis> ne znam
<promis> nešto kod tebe je drukčije
<wanted_> ok
<wanted_> a jer imas team veawer?
<promis> ne
<wanted_> :(
<promis> Nemam više šta da dodam. Iskuliraj, nareži cd posle.
<promis> wanted_ u principu mogao bi da izvučeš fajlove iz ISO uz pomoć te virtuelne win mašine
<promis> ali ne znam koliko bo to uticalo na proces instalacije
<promis> fantastic001, kako si bio rešio onaj problem sa serverom?
<fantastic001> promis: pa wireless zezao
<promis> okej, Å¡ta, kako
<promis> ja ga nisam video u ifocnfig
<promis> zato pitam
<promis> kako je on povezan
<fantastic001> pa u browseru usao u wireless i tamo podesio ppoe
<promis> sad tek ne razumem
<fantastic001> pa wireless je trebao da se podesi na ppoe
<promis> koji wireless?
<fantastic001> jel hoces model ili...
<promis> ma ne
<promis> jel ti imaš wifi karticu u računaru?
<fantastic001> ne
<promis> nego kako onda
<fantastic001> vec dodatan uredjaj
<promis> imaš AP
<fantastic001> da
<promis> i u kojoj je priči ona ruter?
<promis> kako ti ide konfiguracija mreže?
<promis> mislim na raaspored uredjaja
<fantastic001> kako to mislis?????
<fantastic001> jel hoes da ti dam lspci
<promis> pa ovako: računar>ap>ruter>internet
<promis> jel to?
<fantastic001> ne ne ne
<fantastic001> imam neki wireless uredjaj od adsl-a
<promis> obajsni mi
<promis> bolje
<promis> kako de tok
<promis> kako ti dobijaš net
<fantastic001> pazi
<fantastic001> meni taj wireless nista ne znaci
<fantastic001> vec mojoj sestri
<fantastic001> gledaj
<fantastic001> ja imam ruter
<fantastic001> i preko njega se kacim na net
<promis> znači ti si: internet>ruter>računar
<promis> sve kabal
<fantastic001> a uz ruter imam i taj wireless uredjaj koji omogucava i laptop -u od sestre da koristi moj net
<promis> znači imamo; internet>ruter>dva porta 1. kabal (ti) 2. AP
<promis> jel to?
<fantastic001> tako je
<promis> Dobro. Opet mi nije jasno zašto bi taj AP smetao?
<fantastic001> pa izgleda da je trebalo podesavanje i rutera i ap-a
<fantastic001> jbg nesto je smetalo
<promis> i koji ti je sad lokalni IP?
<fantastic001> ja sam zvao beotel i oni su mi rekli sta da podesim
<fantastic001> cek da vidim
<fantastic001> pa onaj od pre
<fantastic001> lokal ip je ostao isti
<promis> hehe, dobr
<promis> o
<fantastic001> ej a sad mi treba neka druga pomoc
<promis> okej, samo sam to hteo da znam
<fantastic001> hocu da napravim repo za ubuntu
<promis> Å¡ta?
<promis> builduješ pakete?
<fantastic001> e sad sta taj repo mora sadrzati
<promis> šta hoćeš da praviš neki PPA?
<fantastic001> aham
<promis> pa idi nalaunchpad imaš tamo upustvo za to
<promis> u svakom slučaju, moraš da praviš deb pakete, ja mislim
<fantastic001> ne ne
<fantastic001> pazi
<fantastic001> ja hocu da deb pakete stavim na svoj server
<fantastic001> i da neko tamo doda adresu do dir-a sa paketima i to je to
<promis> axa, shvatam. ne znamo o tome ništa
<fantastic001> e jbg
<fantastic001> samo mi reci sta ti repoi sadrze jel samo deb pakete ili...???
<promis> pa od softwera da
<promis> ali tu su sigurno i neki kontrolni fajlovi
<promis> spiskovi
<promis> takodje neki imaju i izvorne kodove
<promis> za te deb fajlove
<promis> mislim pričam napamet
<fantastic001> ok
<Punky> pozz
<Punky> ima li zivih?
<ddpbf_> вас
<Punky> is das?
<Punky> adidas
<Punky> :)
<Beretta021> didibao
<Beretta021> :0
<Ddpbf> ?
<Punky> znas sta je didibao?
<Beretta021> plagijat adidasa
<Beretta021> :)
<Ddpbf> а да
<Ddpbf> каидс
<Ddpbf> трлетик
<Ddpbf> *ртлетик
<Ddpbf> нуке
<Punky> ne
<Punky> sportske torbe sa pijace koje imaju adidas znak, ali ispod pise didibao umesto adidas :D
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> то ко хусо бос
<Punky> ja video
<Punky> bas tako
<Punky> sta kompajliraju ovi ostali, nema nikog?
<Ddpbf> него
<Ddpbf> мало сам се игро са скриптом за конзерву
<Ddpbf> скрипта медиа
<Beretta021> a NIKF?
<Punky> daj
<Beretta021> :D
<Punky> ono "sad slusam"?
<Ddpbf> да
<Punky> sad sam pomislio na to, citas mi misli
<Punky> daj
<Punky> vamo
<Punky> brzo
<Ddpbf> промијенио сам да буде по српски
<Punky> ajd
<Punky> cek,cek
<Ddpbf> мада мора још млого да се ради
<Punky> ta skripta postoji vec?
<Punky> kako da je ukljucim?
<Ddpbf> па куцај /media
 * Punky is listening to Enter Sandman by Metallica on Enter Sandman [Single] [Amarok]
<Punky> loodilo
<Punky> negde drugo nije htelo, u stvari nije htelo sa dead beef
<Ddpbf> ради за амарок
<Ddpbf> иксммс
<Punky> yea
<Ddpbf> и јоше неке
<Ddpbf> имаш и видео
<Punky> ma ne radi za sve plejere
<Punky> si vido sto slusam razvratnu muziku?
<Punky> :)
<Ddpbf> ček da vidim što mi puca kafein
<Punky> kako mozes da koristis to?
<Punky> smplayer bato
<Ddpbf> hmmm
<Punky> ?
<Ddpbf> заправо рабим змајев плејер
<Punky> sta kaze?
<Ddpbf> а позадина му влц
<Ddpbf> ма ради он
<Ddpbf> него не ради скрипта са њим
<Punky> zmaja? kako to radi sa prevodima i avi?
<Punky> zmaj je dobar za dvd ako ne koristis vlc :)
 * Punky is listening to For Whom The Bell Tolls by Metallica on Live Shit: Binge & Purge (BOX [Amarok]
<Punky> brb
<Ddpbf>  /usr/share/kde4/apps/konversation/scripts
<promis> kako se beše ažurira grub1
<Punky> wiki
<Punky> :)
<Punky> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/wiki/Vraćanje_grub-a
 * Punky is listening to King Nothing by Metallica on King Nothing [Amarok]
<promis> pa vratio sam ga
<promis> ali kako sad da dodam windozu u njega
<Punky> i?
<Punky> a to
<Punky> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<Punky> XP?
<promis> ne 7
<promis> ziben
<Punky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<Punky> a na cemu to rabis grub 1?
<promis> da grub 1
<promis> sve sam zaboravio
<promis> treba da ga uključim da se pojavi
<promis> i treba da ubacim i wondozu u meni
<Punky> ubaci rucno u grub1 kao na linku gore
<Punky> grub2 je cudo, sam sve radi
<promis> xa
<promis> a
<promis> to treba da uradim na nekom Linpus-u preko telefona :D
<Punky> u shit :)
<promis> fedora based
<Punky> a i linpus je shit, on dolazi sa brdo laptopova
<promis> pa da to je neki laptop
<Punky> jebes linpus
<promis> xexe
<uros1> promis: jes tu?
<promis> jesam
<uros1> razmišljam o zvučnicima
<uros1> http://www.mitrosmusic.com/proizvod/1292-Behringer-MS16-MONITOR-SPEAKERS-CENA-ZA-PAR/
<promis> i ja isto baš pre 30sec
<uros1> pa kako ti se čini
<uros1> a zato Å¡tucam...
<olujicz> hehe
<promis> to su oni što stefaca oće
<uros1> pa valjda imaju dva komada
<promis> hehe
<uros1> da mu ne otmem ispred nosa
<promis> dobro
<promis> samo kažem da su ti
<promis> Pa za monitore, ne verujem da bih razmatrao
<uros1> ma za kompjuter za kuću
<promis> 4" je bass
<promis> to nije mnogo
<promis> cena je ekstra moram da priznam
<promis> samo kod njeih nije uvek kao što na sajtu piše
<uros1> ma zvrcnem ih na teleon to je ok
<uros1> a ovo http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/microlab-solo-1/comp_tehn_speakers/226/654
<promis> ja sam uvek kad sam kupovao zvučnike išao prvo da ih čujem
<promis> čak sam jednom terao da mi uključe neke Altec 2.0 od 2000din
<promis> bili su totalni užas
<uros1> hehe poteraću ih i ja
<promis> ali sam ih ipak kupio, trebalo mi je nešto u tom fazonu
<promis> i onda mi je najsmešnije bilo na kasi kad sa plaćao
<promis> devojka koja je radila je dala komentar: U, super su ti zvučnici.
<promis> A ja se mislim, kako par godina već nisam čuo gore.
<promis> Umro sam od smeha, u sebi
<uros1> hmm
<olujicz> ma to joj je posao, naravno da su super kada si kod njih uzeo :)
<uros1> pa nema nešto izbora nigde
<uros1> neverovatno
<olujicz> nema, u srbiji šta god da oćeš malo bolje da nabaviš, moraš da se pomučiš
<promis> jeste
<olujicz> čim ispada iz okvira ekonomik varijante, podrazumevano mora da se naruči
<olujicz> ako i tako ima
<promis> ja budem uvek u totalnom ludilu kad treba da kupim nešto
<promis> lepo izgledaju ovi labtec
<promis> lepši su od Behringera
<uros1> koji labtec
<promis> izvini microlab
<uros1> aha lepi su video sam ih i ima ih nisu ni mali a teški su od drveta je kutija
<maletaski> beži što dalje od microlaba
<maletaski> ja ih imam na starom kompu
<promis> ali B. ima lepe kontrole ispred
<maletaski> samo to
<maletaski> i ništa više od toga :D
<maletaski> zvuk im je očaj
<maletaski> a i moj ortak ima iste
<maletaski> kupio ih posle mene a već mu rikno jedan kanal na pojačalu :(
<uros1> ma otićiću sutra da čujem ovaj behringer
<maletaski> naj sigurnije tako
<uros1> pa ću se rešim
<uros1> lepo izgleda stvarno ukras na stolu
<maletaski> inače nema zvuka bez drveta
<maletaski> :D
<promis> Otkrio sam da monitori nisu za slušanje muzike
<maletaski> lol
<promis> Za to treba neki hi fi zvučnici
<maletaski> naravno
<promis> mislim teško da ovaj Berhinger može da bude pravi monitor
<promis> tako da onda nema zime ;)
<maletaski> nešto ovako recimo :   http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/
<maletaski> :D:D
<promis> Kažem ja sam slušao na ovim Yamaha HS50M, što imam. I bezveze je nekakko
<promis> a tek filmovi Å¡to su nezgodni
<uros1> ?
<promis> stereo slika im je tako precizna
<promis> pa se sve dešava ispred nosa
<promis> i čuje se svaki šum
<promis> jako nezgodno za praćenje filma
<promis> a muziku kad slušaš sve se čuje
<promis> isto bezveze
<promis> neverovatno, ali istinito :)
<maletaski> meni se ovi jako sviđaju a tek što imaju zvuk
<maletaski> http://www.getprice.com.au/Kenwood-KRF-V5300D-5-Channel-AV-Receiver-Speakers-Gpnc_0--42759163.htm
<promis> Pravo da vam kažem, meni se za sada najviše svidja zvuk sa AIWA linije što imam
<promis> dva srednja svučnika
<maletaski> ah dobra je aiwa
<promis> i savršeno su se uklopili u moju sobu
<maletaski> :D
<promis> mislim na zvuk naravno
<promis> a ta AIWA Å¡to imam i nije neki Hifi
<promis> obična linija
<maletaski> znam da nije
<maletaski> ali ima lep zvuk
<promis> ali mi se zvuk jako svidja
<fantastic001> gde chromium cuva podesavanja
<promis> kuji će ga znati ;)
<promis> uros1 a što ne razmotriš neki Altec 2.1?
<promis> ako ima
<promis> nešto bar sa 5" woofer
<uros1> koji npr
<pupit> http://www.dragan-blagojevic.net/linkon/PR/vlada-rs-odlucila-je-da-nam.gif
<pupit> ovo stare vesti na skorasnji novi vladin sporazum sa udruzenom M$ mafijom :P
<promis> uros1 compact 6.5'' woofer.
<promis> Octane 7 - VS4621 		 		 		 			 			$79.95 		 			 			 			 			 		 		 		 		    		 		
<promis> ovo je skroz u fazonu alteca koji ja imam
<promis> Unique down-firing midrange drivers
<promis> ovo je bitno
<promis> skeroz je kao ATP3
<promis> koji ja imam
<promis> a sasvim su pristojni
<promis> koštaju oko 6000
<uros1> evo ba[ gledam
<uros1> ups tastatura
<promis> vidim na itsvetu su komentari donekle podeljeni
<promis> mada ima i netačnih
<uros1> imam ja sad alteca ali bi njega dao ćeri doduše slbiji je dosta od ovog li radi sasvim ok
<promis> probao sam ovaj Linpus distro
<promis> Ubuntu je majka za njega.
#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-31
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/ | Много среће здравља и успеха у новој, 2011. години жели вам српска заједница корисника Убунтуа.
<Atlantic777> poz!
<promis> ciao
<TildaTurn> o/
<Atlantic777> Kako odrediti startup redosled?
<Atlantic777> google gadgets se startuje pre copiza i onda pobrljavi... :/
<olujicz> dodaj mu sleep
<Atlantic777> Gde se to nalazi? Nemam X... ssh
<olujicz> najbolje je da napraviš skriptu koja će da se pokreće
<olujicz> ček, podešavaš X a nemaš X
<olujicz> hehe
<Atlantic777> :D
<olujicz> za takve stvari sam pravio skripte sa sleep 10 npr, pre komande
<Atlantic777> Ma jedan čovek kojem sam nedavno instalirao mi se javio, ne mogu da idem do njega.
<olujicz> aha
<olujicz> pa možda može i tako da se nadmudri
<olujicz> sleep 5; google-gadgets
<olujicz> ili kako li se već to podiže
<maletaski> hi olujicz
<olujicz> za autostart stvari pogledaj .config/autostart
<olujicz> hi maletaski
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: мани се више тих игрица
<Ddpbf> видиш да поквариш све живо
<Ddpbf> још си зелен за генту
<Atlantic777> eheh na gentu imam .xinitrc i tamo sve radi kako treba
<Atlantic777> nego ovaj debian me nervira, i ubuntu i sve ostalo :D
* Punky changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Много среће здравља и успеха у новој, 2011. години жели вам српска заједница корисника Убунтуа.
* Punky changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Много среће, здравља и успеха у новој, 2011. години жели вам српска заједница корисника Убунтуа.
<promis> Lep provod društvo!
<Punky> takodje!
<olujicz> sve najbolje pijandure
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-01
<Go-Run> Ddpbf: imate malu gresku u ovoj poruci za novu godinu na ubuntu-rs :D
<Ddpbf> јел?
<Ddpbf> која?
<Go-Run> 2012
<Go-Run> :D
<Ddpbf> а
<Ddpbf> :>
<Go-Run> :D
<Ddpbf> свашта
<Ddpbf> па морамо чекати да убунту-рс наврати
<fantastic001> da da
<fantastic001> to sam i ja primetio
<TildaTurn> o/
<wanted_> promis
<promis> yo, man
<wanted_> e
<wanted_> install sam
<wanted_> i sad
<wanted_> problem
<wanted_> pazi
<wanted_> pokrece mi wine
<wanted_> i samo neka plava pozadina
<wanted_> i tako stoji?
<promis> kako si rešio install?
<promis> mislim probleme sa ISO
<wanted_> DA
<wanted_> POKRENUO SAM
<wanted_> :)
<wanted_> u svakom slucaju
<wanted_> hvala
<promis> šta uspeo si da zakačiš iso?
<wanted_> da je pokrenem igricu
<wanted_> nego sad
<wanted_> koja je rezolucija u win xp
<wanted_> 1024*...?
<promis> reci mi kako si rešio problem sa ISO?
<wanted_> narezao
<promis> dobro
<promis> ne razumem pitanje za rezoluciju
<wanted_> kolika je normalna rezolucija na win xp?
<wanted_> 1024*koliko?
<promis> ne postoji tako nešto kao normalna rezolucija za neki Operativni sistem.
<wanted_> ne vidim
<wanted_> celu igricu
<promis> pa smanji sliku
<promis> kolika ti je rezolucija desktopa?
<wanted_> na koliko
<wanted_> ne znam kako da vidim?
<promis> probaj u system>preferences>monitor
<wanted_> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<promis> pa hožeš li?
<promis> koji imaš drajver
<wanted_> to mi izlazi
<wanted_> gde cu ga znati
<wanted_> kako da vidim
<promis> hehe
<promis> koja je grafička?
<wanted_> nvidia geforce g102m
<wanted_> 1366*768
<promis> was is das?
<wanted_> to mi je rezolucija
<promis> neka integruša?
<wanted_> nem pojma
<promis> :D
<promis> dobro tolka ti je slika onda
<promis> ti stavi onda <od toga
<promis> ili <= toliko
<wanted_> u wine?
<promis> ma kakav wine
<promis> u igrici
<wanted_> hmmm
<wanted_> izasao sam
<wanted_> i probao da udjem
<wanted_> i nece
<promis> moraš da budeš malo opširniji u opisima svojih postupaka
<wanted_> cekaj samo malo
<wanted_> koliko si rekao
<wanted_> da stavim rezoluciju
<wanted_> problem je sto ja ne mogu da kliknem
<wanted_> na settings
<wanted_> u igrici
<wanted_> ako ne namestim
<wanted_> rezoluciju
<wanted_> tako da moram iz wine
<wanted_> da je namestim
<wanted_> pa mi reci koliku da stavim
<promis> a gde to u wine da staviš?
<wanted_> wine/configure
<wanted_> pa na grafiku
<promis> možeš da staviš 1024x768
<promis> evo ti link da malo naučiš rezolucije http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vector_Video_Standards2.svg
<wanted_> nije problemm
<wanted_> samo ovo da namestim
<wanted_> ne razumem
<wanted_> izasao sam iz igrice
<wanted_> i probam da udjem
<wanted_> i stoji mi plavi ekran
<wanted_> nista nisam podesavao
<wanted_> samo izasao
<wanted_> jer sam mislio da treba da se namesti grafika u wineu
<wanted_> a ne u igrici
<wanted_> i sad nece da mi udje
<fantastic001> wanted_: a koja je igrica
<wanted_> fm 2011
<fantastic001> mozda nece da radi na wineu
<wanted_> nego preko cega?
<wanted_> nego preko cega?
<fantastic004> wanted_: iskljuci virtual desktop pa onda probaj
<wanted_> kako?
<fantastic004> ili instaliraj winetricks i dx9 podrsku
<wanted_> install sam
<fantastic004> idi u winecfg
<fantastic004> i u graphic
<wanted_> i
<fantastic004> i tamo jel cekiran virtual desktop
<wanted_> jeste
<fantastic004> iskljuci
<fantastic004> pa onda opet probaj
<wanted_> ok
<wanted_> nista se ne desava
<fantastic004> pa jel si pokrenuo igru
<wanted_> jesam
<fantastic004> i ?
<wanted_> nista se ne pojavljuje
<wanted_> a pazi ovo
<wanted_> b) Under the 'Graphics' tab, make sure that ALL of the boxes are ticked, and that the virtual desktop is set to '1024 x 768'.
<fantastic004> ok
<fantastic004> ajde pokreni iz terminala igru pa dajjh rezultat izlaza
<wanted_> kako da udjem sto bi na win xp rekli u task manager
<wanted_> pise mi da je pokrenut
<wanted_> a nista se ne pojavljuje
<fantastic004> ma pokreni iz terminala da vidimo izlaz
<wanted_> pokrecem
<wanted_> ali mi pise
<wanted_> da je running
<fantastic004> gde pise
<fantastic004> u terminalu?
<fantastic004> daj izlaz iz terminala
<fantastic004> na pastebin
<wanted_> hmmm
<wanted_> malopre mi je usao
<wanted_> na terminalu
<wanted_> a sad nije
<wanted_> samo stoji
<fantastic004> jel imas dx9 podrsku
<wanted_> imam
<wanted_> i slika u igrici mi je bila u fulu
<fantastic004> ajde daj izlaz iz terminala
<wanted_> tj. bez problema
<wanted_> wanted@wanted:~$  wanted@wanted:~$ env WINEDEBUG="-all" WINEPREFIX="/home/wanted/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Sports Interactive\Football Manager 2011 Russian\fm.exe"
<wanted_> nema izlaz
<fantastic004> hmmm
<fantastic004> a jel su biblioteke za dx aktivne
<wanted_> kako da znam?
<fantastic004> winecfg pa libraries
<wanted_> i
<wanted_> gde onda/?
<fantastic004> jel cekiran dx9
<fantastic004> cekiraj sve tamo
<fantastic004> u onoj listi
<wanted_> kako
<wanted_> meni ne moze da cekira?
<fantastic004> pff
<fantastic004> sinak
<fantastic004> sta sve tamo ima???
<fantastic004> koje biblioteke?
<wanted_> a to jeste
<wanted_> sry sto se nerviras
<fantastic004> sta
<wanted_> :)
<wanted_> sva tri allow su cekirana
<fantastic004> pazi sta je cekirano
<fantastic004> ok
<fantastic004> cek sec
<fantastic004> jel igra uopste uspela nekad da se startuje
<wanted_> ok je sad
<wanted_> mora da se pokrece iz terminala
<fantastic004> aham
<fantastic004> tako je i meni bilo za neke igre
<fantastic004> jel sad sve ok
<fantastic004> ?
<wanted_> jeste
<fantastic004> ok
<fantastic004> onda extra
<wanted_> hvAla i tebi
<wanted_> i promisu
<fantastic004> nnc
<fantastic004> wanted_: srecno igranje
<wanted_> hvala fantastic004
<wanted_> vec igram
<Ddpbf> ко је данас примијетио да је била 2012.
<Ddpbf> да га частим пивом
<Ddpbf> :>
<promis> ?
<Ddpbf> ма нешто од данас
<Ddpbf> на форуму је писало срећна 2012. година
<Ddpbf> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Announcement-Srecna-Vam-Nova-Godina
<fantastic004> Ddpbf: ja sam primetio a i jos neko
<Ddpbf> ништа онда имаш пиво
<Ddpbf> за сад електронско
<Ddpbf> :o
<fantastic004> Ddpbf: extra to bas volim
<fantastic004> pivo elektro lav
<Ddpbf> него личну карту на увид
<fantastic004> XD
<Ddpbf> не служимо малољетницима
<fantastic004> Ddpbf: sram vas bilo pa i maloletnici smeju piti
<Ddpbf> смију
<fantastic004> ko jos ne pije pivo
<Ddpbf> кад напуне 18
<fantastic004> a jel moze da se lagi pa da se kaze da ima 18 a u stvari ima 15
<Ddpbf> не
<Ddpbf> ;>
<Ddpbf> пошто знам да имаш 15
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> логови су зло
<fantastic004> koji logovi
<fantastic004> nigde  to nisam pisao
<Ddpbf> ма шалим се
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> али наравоученије
<Ddpbf> сад знам да имаш 15
<Ddpbf> :)
<fantastic004> Ddpbf: hehe nemam 15
<fantastic004> 14 XD
<fantastic004> ajde moram da idem i pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-02
<TildaTurn> o/
<filip-023> pozz
<filip-023> ima li koga
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> pozz i srećna nova godina
<ackanao> svima
<ackanao> :)
<filip-023> cao, hvala i tebi takodje!
<filip-023> jel zna neko sto ne mogu da pokrenem ubuntu softverski centar?
<ackanao> koristiš lokalizaciju?
<ackanao> na srpski
<filip-023> da.
<ackanao> zato :)
<filip-023> aha.
<filip-023> a kako da prebacim na eng?
<ackanao> ima rešenje na forumu, ako te ne mrzi pretraži ga
<ackanao> ne moraš da prebacuješ na eng
<Ddpbf> чек не треба да пребациш
<Ddpbf> на енглески овако
<Ddpbf> измијени унос у менију
<Ddpbf> ackanao: како се мијења у гному
<Ddpbf> заборавио сам
<ackanao> neka otkuca alacarte
<ackanao> pa nek pronadje softverski centar
<filip-023> moraces korak po korak jer sam nov. danas sam tek instalirao ubuntu,
<Ddpbf> ma ok je to
<Ddpbf> nego ja sam na kde
<Ddpbf> pa ne znam kako ide na gnomu
<Ddpbf> a znam Å¡ta ti treba
<Ddpbf> :>
 * maletaski pruža raso dalivoru
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> *daliboru
<filip-023> a sto nmg da postavim ikonice na pozadinu?
<maletaski> kako nemožeš ?
<filip-023> nemam pojma
<filip-023> pozadina mi je prazna
<maletaski> jel si probao desni klik
<maletaski> pa promena radne površi
<Ddpbf> i alakarte
<Ddpbf> je pisan u pitonu
<maletaski> ili tako nešto
<Ddpbf> i njega pogađa ovo
<Ddpbf> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Thread-Software-center?pid=145169#pid145169
<Ddpbf> ево ово треба да се уради
<filip-023> nemam ni desni klik.
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> tu nešto nije u redu
<ackanao> radi li tu nešto uopšte?
<ackanao> a samo se žališ na Software Center :)
<Ddpbf> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 alacarte
<filip-023> hehe
<filip-023> pa imam puno pitanja
<Ddpbf> куцај ово у терминалу
<maletaski> aj jedno po jedno
<filip-023> aj. :)
<Ddpbf> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 software-center
<maletaski> kucaj ovo
<Ddpbf> е тако их покрени из терминала
<filip-023> pokrenuo sam
<filip-023> :)
<Ddpbf> да тако ради
<maletaski> znači sad oće
<Ddpbf> е сад треба да покренеш алакарте
<filip-023> a kako to da pokrenem?
<Ddpbf> и у њему измијениш команду за софтверски центар
<Ddpbf> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 alacarte
<filip-023> a sta bi trebalo tamo da promenim?
<filip-023> ee a nemam ni applications, places i system. tamo gore
<Ddpbf> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 alacarte
<Ddpbf> куцај ово у терминалу
<filip-023> da? i sta dalje
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> pronadji softverski centar
<filip-023> jesam
<filip-023> pa na osobine
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> desni klik na njega pa properties
<ackanao> da
<filip-023> i?
<ackanao> i zatim u polju za komandu unesi ono
<ackanao> Å¡to ti je rekao Ddpbf
<ackanao> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 software-center
<filip-023> mislis u naredebu?
<ackanao> da
<ackanao> komanda, naredba - valjda je jasno
<filip-023> jeste
<ackanao> jel' radi sada
<ackanao> ?
<filip-023> ce
<filip-023> cek
<ackanao> ok. sledeći problem
<filip-023> otvori na po sekunde i odmah zatvori
<filip-023> si tu?
<ackanao> jesam, aj uradi ovo:
<ackanao> pronadji ovaj folder u tvom home folderu:
<ackanao> ~/.config/menus
<ackanao> skriven je pa kad otvoriš nautilus pritisni Ctrl+H
<ackanao> znači u tvom home folderu potraži folder .confi
<ackanao> .config
<ackanao> a u njemu folder menus
<filip-023> a preko cega da dodjem do home foldera
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> to bi trebalo da je lična fascikla na naški
<filip-023> nema je
<maletaski> kako nema
<maletaski> ?!?!?
<ackanao> otkucaj u terminalu nautilus
<maletaski> on izgleda nema panel uopšte
<ackanao> izgleda
<filip-023> otvorio sam
<ackanao> OK. ctrl+H pa pronadji folder .config
<filip-023> pronasao sam
<filip-023> taj .config je folder, jel?
<maletaski> da
<filip-023> nasao sam ga
<ackanao> pa čitaj šta sam napisao - da.
<ackanao> a u njemu potraži folder menus
<filip-023> o to sam uradio
<filip-023> *i
<ackanao> jel ga ima
<ackanao> ?
<filip-023> ima ga
<ackanao> ok.
<ackanao> promeni ime foldera menus u menus_bak
<ackanao> a zatim otkucaj u terminalu alakarte
<ackanao> pardon alacarte
<filip-023> File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 37, in <module>     main()   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 33, in main     app = MainWindow(datadir, version, sys.argv)   File "/usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 49, in __init__     self.editor = MenuEditor()   File "/usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py", line 35, in __init__     self.locale = locale.getdefaultlocale()[0]   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/locale.py", line 478, in get
<filip-023> ovo mi je izbacilo
<ackanao> dobro, pokreni gao onako kako je rekao ddpbf:
<ackanao> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 alacarte
<ackanao> da li su se sad pojavili meniji u gornjem panelu?
<filip-023> jesam
<ackanao> da li su se sad pojavili meniji u gornjem panelu?
<filip-023> nisu
<filip-023> sad ih ima
<ackanao> znači, sad imaš sve menije gore
<ackanao> Applications Places System?
<filip-023> da al od tog programa sto sam ih otvorio
<filip-023> ne to
<filip-023> sad mi pise fire fox
<filip-023> kad otvorim terminal
<filip-023> pise mi
<filip-023> terminal datoteka uredjivanje
<filip-023> itd
<ackanao> u gornjem panelu šta imaš - to me interesuje.
<filip-023> pa to
<filip-023> to sta sam ti sada nabrojao
<ackanao> nemaš menije Programi Mesta i valjda Sistem
<filip-023> nemam, cek da uploadujem screenshot
<filip-023> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/6765/38750651.png
<filip-023> pogledaj
<ackanao> pa sve je u redu
<ackanao> ti izgleda koristiš Unity?
<ackanao> jel' tako?
<filip-023> kako mislis unity
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> koji sistem koristiš?
<ackanao> koju verziju Ubuntua
<filip-023> ubuntu 10.10
<filip-023> notebook
<ackanao> odakle ti ovaj panel desno
<filip-023> desno nemam nista
<filip-023> samo levo
<ackanao> imaš tu notebook verziju
<ackanao> pardon levo
<filip-023> bio je tu kad sam ga install
<ackanao> imaš tu notebook verziju, ono valjda dolazi sa tim Unity okruženjem
<ackanao> sve je u redu sad
<filip-023> aha
<filip-023> oke
<filip-023> onda cu da skinem destkop pa ce bude sve ok, valjda
<ackanao> mislim, proveri
<filip-023> :)
<ackanao> pogledaj da li je instaliran neki unity paket
<filip-023> gde da pogledam
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> potraži ga u synapticu ili softverskom centru
<filip-023> softverski centar opet nece da se pokrene
<ackanao> uradi isto što i malopre - kad si preimenovao menus folder izgubila su se ona podešavanja
<filip-023> oke
<filip-023> cek
<filip-023> opet ista prica
<filip-023> xD
<filip-023> probacu ja opet
<filip-023> da install
<filip-023> os
<filip-023> samo na destkop
<ackanao> ma nemoj zbog ove gluposti da radiš reinstalaciju
<ackanao> šta sad neće
<filip-023> pa opet nece
<ackanao> šta tačno filip
<ackanao> softverski centar?
<filip-023> da to
<filip-023> problem je do njega
<filip-023> jer on otvori na po
<filip-023> sekunde i zatvori se
<ackanao> sekund onda
<filip-023> oke
<ackanao> pa ne znam onda šta da ti predložim
<TildaTurn> o/
<ackanao> pozz
<filip-023> a ikonice da povrsini?
<filip-023> nemam ni njih
<filip-023> jel treba to tako da bude?
<ackanao> ne znam - ne koristim unity
<ackanao> šta se dešava kada pokušaš da neku ikonicu prevučeš iz nekog od panela na desktop
<ackanao> ?
<filip-023> nestane
<filip-023> tj. obrise se
<ackanao> ne znam - možda tako treba, možda ne.
<ackanao> upali synaptic i pogledaj da li su instalirani neki unity paketi
<filip-023> kako to palim
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> otkucaj synaptic u terminalu
<filip-023> ima ih
<ackanao> znaš kako...
<filip-023> znam
<filip-023> obrisem ovaj
<filip-023> xD
<filip-023> i install destkop
<ackanao> mislim da ako deinstaliraš te unity pakete da ćeš da dobiješ onaj poznat Ubuntu desktop
<filip-023> a kako da deinstall
<ackanao> možda bi recimo trebalo da instaliraš i ubuntu-desktop paket pa da se vratiš na taj poznat izgled
<ackanao> ali nisam siguran
<ackanao> ako ne umeš da deinstaliraš paket preko synaptica, onda ne znam šta da kažem
<filip-023> hehe
<ackanao> pa stvarno
<filip-023> danas mi je prvi kontakt sa linuxom odnosno ubuntu
<ackanao> klikni dva tri puta levo, desno, klikni desnim klikom na paket pa ćeš da vidiš
<ackanao> šta se dešava kada klikneš desnim klikom na neki paket u synapticu - koje opcije ti se pojave?
<filip-023> jel ovako treba Unity is a graphical interface designed for Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<ackanao> šta se dešava kada klikneš desnim klikom na neki paket u synapticu - koje opcije ti se pojave?
<filip-023> aha
<filip-023> oznaci za brisanje
<ackanao> zato ti kažem
<filip-023> jel to treba?
<ackanao> nema smisla da se to objašnjava - samo treba da se pogleda
<ackanao> :)
<filip-023> :D
<Ddpbf> е људи бегам идем у госте
<ackanao> pozz Ddpbf
<filip-023> al obrisao sam
<ackanao> sve unity pakete
<filip-023> i nije se nista promenulo da pozadini
<ackanao> ?
<filip-023> nisam sve
<filip-023> sad cu
<ackanao> deinstaliraj sve, a zatim potraži paket ubuntu-desktop
<ackanao> ako nije instaliran, instaliraj ga.
<ackanao> zatim restart ili logout
<filip-023> nece me nesto google
<filip-023> xD
<ackanao> Å¡ta je bilo
<filip-023> sta da ukucam?
<ackanao> ?
<ackanao> u synapticu označi sve unity pakete i deinstaliraj ih
<ackanao> javi kad to uradiš pa da ti kažem šta dalje
<ackanao> znači ideš jedan za drugim, označavaš ih za brisanje a onda samo klikneš na dugme Ukloni ili Primeni ili kako se već zove gore
<filip-023> ne mogu sve pakete
<filip-023> xD
<filip-023> sta dalje
<filip-023> ?
<ackanao> da li je instaliran paket ubuntu-desktop
<filip-023> jeste, 1.207
<filip-023> da instal?
<ackanao> dobro, a da li si nakon što si označio sve unity pakete za brisanje, kliknuo gore na dugme primeni - ili kako se već zove?
<filip-023> nisam samo oznaci za uklanjanje
<ackanao> klikni
<filip-023> nmg ni na jedan fajl da kliknem primeni
<ackanao> gore u vrhu prozora jel vidiš dugmiće - ikonice?
<ackanao> Čitaj mi s leva na desno koje dugmiće vidiš
<filip-023> ni jedan
<ackanao> Prvo bi trebalo da bude Osveži - ili kako je već prevedeno
<filip-023> obnovi , oznaci za nadogradnju, primeni
<filip-023> i
<filip-023> podaci
<ackanao> Pa klikni na Primeni
<filip-023> pa nece
<ackanao> šta se tačno desi
<ackanao> ?
<filip-023> nista
<filip-023> tamna je ikonica
<filip-023> jel oces screenshot?
<ackanao> ajde
<filip-023> cek samo da upload
<filip-023> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7249/27411751.png
<filip-023> ima li resenja?
<ackanao> OK. aj' da probamo nešto drugo - možda deinstalacija Unity-ja povuče još nešto sa sobom pa neka to bude poslednje rešenje
<ackanao> da li, kada startuješ Ubuntu
<ackanao> kad dodješ do gdm-a, do mesta gde treba da upišeš ime i lozinku da se uloguješ
<ackanao> možeš da izabereš koju sesiju želiš da pokreneš?
<filip-023> pise filip i ostali
<filip-023> i to je to
<ackanao> Mislim, ta opcija sigurno postoji, pitanje je da li postoji opcija da umesto Unity sesije
<ackanao> pokreneš Ubuntu desktop sesiju ili nešto slično
<ackanao> ne, ne mislim na to
<ackanao> trebalo bi u dnu ekrana da vidiš opciju Session
<filip-023> aha
<ackanao> odnosno kako je već prevedena na naš jezik
<filip-023> sad cu da vidim
<ackanao> klikneš na nju i onda izabereš sesiju
<filip-023> jel imas ti msn?
<ackanao> nemam
<filip-023> e jbg
<filip-023> ae sad cu ja da restart
<filip-023> pa dodjem opet
<ackanao> ajde
<promis> da li ti imaš netook računar?
<promis> ako je skinuo unity, možda ostane bez deksotpa
<promis> mada postoji opcija i za gnome sesiju, ja mislim
<ackanao> pa tako bi trebalo da bude - samo ne znam kako su je nazvali
<ackanao> a nije skinuo Unity
<promis> dobro je
<ackanao> a ne bi trebalo da su to tako uvezali da ako skineš Unity
<ackanao> ostaneš i bez Gnoma
<ackanao> malo zvuči čudno, al' me ni to ne bi začudilo
<promis> ni mene
<ackanao> al' jeste pogrešno da se skine Unity
<ackanao> vidiš kad mi je tek palo na pamet da proba sa drugom sesijom
<ackanao> skoro da nisam razmišljao uopšte
<ackanao> do pre koji trenutak :)
<promis> da sad sam video da si mu rekao da bira sesiju
<promis> ja sam pokretao live izdanje
<ackanao> al' pogledaj posle koliko mučenja - trebalo je da mi to prvo padne na pamet, pa tek onda deinstalacija
<promis> tog nebook i imao je sesije
<ackanao> odlično
<promis> ubuntu desktop
<promis> i netbook dekstop
<promis> nešto u tom fazonu
<filip023> evo me
<ackanao> odlično, odlično - sad ćemo da mu kažemo da to uradi
<filip023> i ima to
<ackanao> odlično
<ackanao> kaži nam kako se zovu
<ackanao> trebalo bi da pokreneš ubuntu-desktop ili kako se već zove
<filip023> sad imam i ikonice i gore taj meni
<filip023> :)
<filip023> tako se zove
<promis> filip da li ti imaš netbook računra?
<ackanao> odlično
<filip023> imam
<filip023> toshiba
<promis> uredu
<ackanao> ajde sad isprobaj okruženje pa javi da li ima neki problem
<filip023> gledam upravi
<filip023> i nema
<filip023> nikakvih problema
<ackanao> sve radi - Software Center, meniji, alacarte...
<ackanao> ?
<filip023> radi
<filip023> :)
<ackanao> ništa onda - zaboravi ovu Unity sesiju i koristi samo ubuntu-desktop
<filip023> oke
<filip023> hvala puno
<ackanao> taj Unity treba još da se pegla
<filip023> al opet nece da pokrene taj centar
<ackanao> još nije gotov - verovatno zbog toga pravi probleme
<ackanao> pa ja te lepo pitam, ti kažeš sve radi?!
<filip023> pa sve radi
<filip023> sem toga
<ackanao> ništa - probaj ponovo da ga pokreneš onako kako smo ti već rekli
<filip023> da vratim tamo u .config
<filip023> oke
<filip023> sad cu
<filip023> i hvala
<filip023> :D
<ackanao> ne bre - desni klik na m
<ackanao> ne bre - desni klik na menije pa Uredi ili kako se već zove pa pronadji Softverski centar pa izmeni komandu
<filip023> nema tog
<filip023> uredi
<ackanao> a Å¡ta ima?
<ackanao> desni klik na menije na gornjem panelu
<ackanao> koje ti se onda opcije pojave?
<filip023> osobine, dodaj na panel, ukloni ovaj panel, novi panel, pomoc i o panelima
<ackanao> idi na osobine - trebalo bi da ti se pojavi onaj alacarte prozor
<filip023> nema tog alacarte
<ackanao> Idi na osobine - šta se dešava
<ackanao> ?
<ackanao> jel' se pali onaj prozor u kome si menjao prečice?
<filip023> ne
<filip023> neki manji
<ackanao> dobro, zanemari
<filip023> ima opste i pozadina u meniju
<ackanao> otkucaj u terminalu alacarte
<ackanao> i onda pronadji ikonicu za Softverski centar pa mu izmeni komandu
<filip023> ae pls mi daj ceo kod
<ackanao> alacarte
<filip023> nece samo tako da otvori
<filip023> raceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 37, in <module>     main()   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 33, in main     app = MainWindow(datadir, version, sys.argv)   File "/usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 49, in __init__     self.editor = MenuEditor()   File "/usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py", line 35, in __init__     self.locale = locale.getdefaultlocale()[0]   File "/usr/lib/pyt
<ackanao> LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 alacarte
<filip023> Није успело извршавање потпроцеса „LANG=$LANG.UTF-8“ (No such file or directory
<ackanao> neće sa: LANG=$LANG.UTF-8 alacarte
<filip023> otvori mi taj alacarte
<filip023> a koju komandu da upisem
<ackanao> a Softverski centar i dalje neće?
<filip023> to nece
<ackanao> ne znam, stvarno - nemam ideju
<filip023> ae udji kod tebe
<filip023> pa mi kazi
<filip023> koja je kod tebe komanda
<ackanao> nemam ja Softverski centar - ne koristim ga.
<ackanao> Mislim imam ga na Lucidu, al' ga ne koristim - nikad ga nisam koristio
<filip023> aha
<filip023> oke
<filip023> sad sam zeznuo
<filip023> komandu
<filip023> unutra
<ackanao> mislim, mrzi me da sada butujem Ubuntu da vidim koja je tačno komanda
<filip023> nzm
<filip023> koji fajl treba da stavim
<filip023> ma nema veze
<ackanao> ne razumem - kako koji fajl?
<promis> imam ja software centar
<promis> /usr/bin/software-center
<filip023> nece opet
<filip023> pise pokrecem taj centar
<filip023> i nista
<filip023> xD
<filip023> restartovacu
<filip023> pa cu videti dal radi
<filip023> ako ne
<filip023> nikome nista
<filip023> :)
<filip023> idem ja
<filip023> pozz
<filip023> i hvala
<ackanao> pozz
<jaroslav_> pozz
<jaroslav_> ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> Ima...
<Atlantic777> Izvoli. :)
<Atlantic777> jaroslav_, kako ti možemo pomoći?
<Atlantic777> whois jaroslav_
<Atlantic777> :)
<jaroslav_> kako da u termianlu pokrenem ubuntu software centar?
<jaroslav_> ??
<Atlantic777> software-center
<Atlantic777> To je pokretanje iz terminala baš te aplikacije, a ako hoćeš da instaliraš nešto iz terminala, onda apt-get ili aptitude
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install ime_paketa
<jaroslav_> hocu skype da install
<jaroslav_> al kad kucam sudo apt-get install skype
<jaroslav_> nesto nece
<Atlantic777> iskreno ni ne znam da li je u repoima
<Atlantic777> Samo da proverim. :D
<jaroslav_> ok
<Atlantic777> 10.10?
<jaroslav_> da.
<Atlantic777> a šta kaže na: aptitude search skype
<Atlantic777> ?
<jaroslav_> cek sad cu da probam
<jaroslav_> Програм „aptitude“ се може наћи у следећим пакетима:  * aptitude  * aptitude-gtk Пробајте : sudo apt-get install <одабран пакет>
<jaroslav_> ovo mi iyadje
<Atlantic777> auf nemaš aptitude
<Atlantic777> a u synapticu uopšte nemaš skype?
<Atlantic777> Da li hoćeš samo da instaliraš skype ili te zanima u čemu je problem? :D
<Atlantic777> Mislim, da li da tražimo uopšte ili da preskočimo sve ovo... :P
<jaroslav_> hocu sam da install
<jaroslav_> *samo
<Atlantic777> Imaš 32b sistem?
<jaroslav_> da
<Atlantic777> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<Atlantic777> Skini ovaj .deb paket, instaliraj i uživaj. :)
<Atlantic777> Inače, ne koristim skype, ne mogu ti pomoći oko nekih problema s mikrofonom i slično.
<jaroslav_> oke
<jaroslav_> bio am vec 2 puta skinuo danas
<jaroslav_> al opet ece
<jaroslav_> sta da cekra
<jaroslav_> sa cime da ga pokrene
<jaroslav_> ?
<Atlantic777> Ček, neće da instalira?
<Atlantic777> Aha... ti već imaš paket.
<Atlantic777> uff gde si ga skinuo?
<Atlantic777> sudo dpkg -i /putanja/do/paketa.deb
<Atlantic777> iz terminala
<Atlantic777> ovako grafički ni ne znam, možda može iz synaptica, moram i to da proverim
<jaroslav_> ae sad cu tako da probam
<jaroslav_> ia termnala
<promis> dodaj canonical partners riznicu i odatle instaliraj skype
<promis> može skinuti deb i iz synaptica
<promis> a može i sa gdebi
<promis> odosno dvoklikom
<jaroslav_> a jel ima neka omanda za pokretanje aplikacije a da ne ide sa lokacijom programa
<jaroslav_> ?
<promis> pogledaj ovde za rešenje oko softvwe centra lokalizacije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Thread-Reseno-Ne-mogu-da-koristim-Ubuntu-softverski-centar?pid=148746#pid148746
<promis> si programi koji su u PATH  se izvršavaju od bilo gde
<promis> odoh ja da se ispružim
<promis> jaroslav_ ispisao sam ti sve Å¡to ti treba za instlaaciju
<promis> auf wieder zehn
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-26
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan ima li neko problem, tj. resenje sa "Kubuntuovim" abdejtovanjem?
<promis> Å ta mu fali?
<sweetofserbia> To se i ja pitam
<promis> shift+insert=paste
<promis> pa šta ti se dešava?
<promis> pa šta ti se dešava?
<nikolam> upapredjivanjem mislis sweetofserbia
<promis> misli na ažuraciju
<nikolam> Pre se desavalo da ako je Lokalni odraz za Srbiju Ubuntovih riznica podesen da je pravilo zvrcke. Ako bi se stavio glavni server, bilo je OK
<sweetofserbia> "Some packages could not be downloaded"
<nikolam> unapredjivanje :)
<nikolam> To se desava ako imas vise riznica ukljucenih pa neka trenutno "niej raspoloziva"
<sweetofserbia> Glavni server je?
<nikolam> ili si prekinula internet vezu ili nesto u sred unapredjenja
<nikolam> samo ponisti i uradi unapredjivanje ponovo
<nikolam> main server itd
<sweetofserbia> Da, u sistemu nemam latinicno pismo, kako i gde da preuzmem?
<promis> pa nema veze Å¡to neki paketi nisu dostupni
<nikolam> al ovo sto kazes, to se redovno desava ako je mali prekid veze, to je redovna stvar
<nikolam> reci mu ne, probaj ponovo.
<sweetofserbia> Pokusavam vec nedelju dana tako
<promis> pokreni u terminalu: sudo apt-get update
<promis> pa vidi Å¡ta ti fali
<sweetofserbia> Jesam i update i upgrade, ali isto
<nikolam> Pa to za pismo to ti je podesavanje u sistemu samo, doda se tastatura, mislim da sam to kad sam zadnji put na Gnome, odradio desnim klikom tamo na pokazivac tastature pa onda nadji i dodaj u podesavanjima
<nikolam> sta kaze
<nikolam> promis, ja nisam ocima video KDE/Kubuntu dugo vremena, ne znam dal oni koriste synaptic ili ne
<sweetofserbia> Nema latinicnog pisma, ima neki srbijansko-hrvatski, ali je to zapravo englesko pismo
<sweetofserbia> Prosto latinice nema
<promis> sweetofserbia: jedan problem po jedan
<nikolam> serbian/latin
<promis> prvo da vidimo Å¡ta je sa tim updejtom
<nikolam> tj unapredjivanjem ne apdejtom
<nikolam> :)
<promis> ima drugi izraz
<promis> ali sam zaboravio koji je bolji od unapređivanja
<sweetofserbia> Hvala promis, pamtim
<promis> jer update nije unašređivanje
<nikolam> pa kako god izaberi al "upadate" nije
<nikolam> enivej, kako unaprediti sistem ako javlja gresku
<nikolam> probaj sudo aptitude update   pa onda sudo aptitude upgrade
<promis> neka uradi Å¡ta sam rekao da vidimo koji to serveri nisu dostupni
<nikolam> da tako je
<promis> to je sve Å¡to treba da vidimo
<promis> aptitude verovatno i ne postoji u 11.01
<sweetofserbia> Da pejstujem?
<sweetofserbia> Moze li link od sajta?
<promis> 11.10
<promis> zalepi na sajt paste.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> to ti se nalazi u /etc/apt/sources.list  Mozes to da zalepos na pastebin.com
<sweetofserbia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/783349/
<promis> džabe na izvorna lista, treba nam ispi od apt-a
<Anpu> ah taj cd
<promis> da liči na cd
<nikolam> mirise na cd :)
<Anpu> u software sources odcekiraj cdrom
<nikolam> sve ostalo deluje ok
<sweetofserbia> Ok, a gde se nalazi?
<Anpu> otvoris paket menadzer
<Anpu> ako je Kubuntu 11.10 u pitanju, to je onda Muon
<sweetofserbia>  Ok
<Anpu> ako je stariji, to je onda Apper
<nikolam> moz da ga ubijes i u /etc/apt/sources.list a mozes i u tom KDE GUI
<Anpu> i pogledaj pod menijem "settings" Software sources da li ima
<Anpu> nemam sad muon kod sebe da pogledam
<Anpu> a mozes i da izmenis fajl
<Anpu> u /etc/sources.lst
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sweetofserbia> Jesam
<Anpu> apt*
<Anpu> jesi nasla?
<sweetofserbia> Jesam, bravo majstori
<nikolam> ehehe
<Anpu> e super
<Anpu> sad kad pokrenes apt-get update nece te smarati cd vise kao "greska"
<sweetofserbia> Sad; majstori, ako moze jos ta latinica koju smo rekli posle roma?
<nikolam> A i naucila si gde se dodaju dodatne riznice prpograma :)
<Anpu> ides na system settings
<sweetofserbia> Napredujem :)
<Anpu> iz menija
<Anpu> pa na input devices
<Anpu> s leve strane je "keyboard"
<Anpu> s dene strane kliknes tab "layout"
<Anpu> i na dugme add dodajes
<sweetofserbia> Али латинице нема
<nikolam> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html#regional-keyboardlayout
<Anpu> latinica je cini mi se "with guilments"
<sweetofserbia> Да, нисам исла на ЋВариантЋ
<nikolam> da, ima cudan naziv al radi ok
<Anpu> nikolam: zasto dajes uputstvo za kde 3?
<nikolam> Anpu, izvinjavam se, nisam dugo video kde. Ako je to 3, zanemariti
<Anpu> sweetofserbia: ako se ne snadjes, vici pa cu pogledati na live disku
<sweetofserbia> Ух, баш је компликован "Кубунту"
<Anpu> nisam trenutno na kubuntu pa nije ni podesavanje bas isto verujem
<Anpu> hehe, Kubuntu je malkice "tezi" jer ima gomila stvari da se podesava, ali naviknes se :)
<nikolam> sweetofserbia, ma, laca je sve to. Kubuntu bi trebalo da je najlepsi :)
<sweetofserbia> Тотално је другачији и од "Минта" и од "Убунтуа"
<fb0x> samo po izgledu :D
<sweetofserbia> Јесте најлепши и мени најкомпликованији
<nikolam> sad sam otkrio da postoji i kanal #kde-srbija :)
<nikolam> sweetofserbia, ako ti se nesto svidja, drz ga se :)
<fb0x> nikolam: postoji i ##slackware-srbija :)
<Anpu> nikolam: mora da si ispitivao "neke" korisnike na koje su kanalima izlistani :p
<nikolam> help.ubuntu.com ako ostanes sama
<nikolam> nisam, majke mi, rekO mi gugl kad sam trazio srpski kde :)
<Anpu> ^^
<sweetofserbia> <nikolam> Хоћу, занимљив је и интересантан :)
<nikolam> sweetofserbia, a uz to je jak slobodan, lep i dobro gradjen i ima karijeru
<sweetofserbia> Све привлачне особине поседује
<Anpu> i brzo se instalira :p
<Anpu> sad gabacih u vb, pa cemo da pogledamo za cirilicu i latinicu
<Anpu> gde tacno bese
<Anpu> gotovo
<Anpu> sweetofserbia: jesi resila problem lat i cir ili ne?
<sweetofserbia> Ne, nema latinice...
<sweetofserbia> Cirilice da, ali latinica zavitlava
<Anpu> stavi:
<promis> pa idi serbian pa varjanta latin
<sweetofserbia> .polčop.lpćććććććććććććććććććć
<sweetofserbia> Evo sada jesam
<Anpu> Stavi limit by language Serbian
<Anpu> variant Montenegrin
<promis> pa eto imaš
<Anpu> layout* ne variant
<Anpu> ah ok
<Anpu> super
<sweetofserbia> Hoće, sa tim da mora da se preimenuje, jer su oba pisma obeležena "RS"
<Anpu> mozes da promenis obelezje
<sweetofserbia> Hvala momci, sjajni ste
<Anpu> u istom onom prozorcetu, dole gde lista layoute, s desne strane pise kolona label
<sweetofserbia> Da, ukoliko ima katolika, srećan Božić
<Anpu> i dvoklik na labelu da je izmenis :)
<sweetofserbia> Da preimenujem
<Anpu> kasnim na posao, ali promis je tu dako da si u sigurnim rukama ;)
<Anpu> bbl
<sweetofserbia> Srečan i prijatan rad želim, a ne, ja sam prvenstveno u sopstvenim rukama :)
<sweetofserbia> Momci, ima li neki vest programer medju vama?
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: koliko vešt? :D
<Atlantic777> Å ta treba?
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777> Dobro vece, pa treba mi jedan poseban program
<sweetofserbia> http://www.igre123.com/zabavne-igre/igre-clovek-ne-jezi-se.php
<Atlantic777> Napraviti takvu igru?
<sweetofserbia> Neeeee, samo neki usluzni-pomocni program, nesto me  zavitlava kockica
<Atlantic777> A Å¡ta bi takav program trebao da radi?
<sweetofserbia> Samo da je lepo ukombinovan sa kockicom
<Atlantic777> Ja i dalje ne razumem, Å¡ta program treba da radi?
<sweetofserbia> Ah, joj, kada mi je potrebna recimo sestica, da mi da sest
<Atlantic777> Znači, neka crna magija? :D
<sweetofserbia> To mi vec zvuci malo strasno i depresivno...
<Atlantic777> Mislim da pisanje takvog programa nije ni malo jednostavno.
<sweetofserbia> Ali je izvodljivo? :)
<Atlantic777> Teško... problem je što igra ne zavisi samo od računara za kojim sedimo već i od ostalih računara. Kockicu zavrti neki server i stanje se šalje do ostalih računara koji su u igri. Da smo mi jedini igrač, onda bi možda i moglo, ovako kada se to igra preko mreže s ostalima, zaista teško.
<Atlantic777> Ništa nije neizvodljivo, ali je ovo već nimalo naivno.
<Atlantic777> A i nije fer, zar ne? :)
<sweetofserbia> Nisu ni ostali fer, sa po dva igraca igrajju...
<opetnaistommestu> He he he, koliko je dobra igra, ne mogu da stanem...
<Atlantic777> Malo je pasivna, ali nema veze. :D
<opetnaistommestu> Ma kakvi pasivna, žderemo se sve u 16!
<sweetofserbia> Igra je sjajna, al' me izludjuju sa duplim igracima, a  mrzi me da igram sa dva brauzera, tj. igraca
<opetnaistommestu> U, izjediše me pred kućicom!
<sweetofserbia> :D:D:D
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
 * bojce is back (gone 00:16:30)
<promis> u, nezgodna je ova igra
<promis> dobro su je napravili
<promis> bolje nego uživo
<sweetofserbia> Fenomenalna je, pritom seslovenci manje svadjaju, nego na nasem sajtu, moze neko programce? :)
<promis> Će, biću drugi
<sweetofserbia> Koja soba?
<promis> nemam pojma
<promis> soba 17
<promis> Å¡ta se desilo
<promis> kockica se vrtela pola sata, i nisam ništa dobio
<promis> prebacilo na drugog igrača
<sweetofserbia> Desava se to u poslednjih mesec dana
<promis> znači baguje server
<sweetofserbia> Ja sada ne mogu da ucitam
<promis> Povezava s strežnikom je bila prekinjena
<sweetofserbia> Mene povezuje
<sweetofserbia> Vec minut
<promis> i mene
<promis> ma jok, bataljujem
<promis> Loš im je strežnik
<sweetofserbia> Evo, normalan je
<promis> Ma jok, kod mene mrtvo, zatvorio sam tab, i nazad na posao.
<sweetofserbia> Ja bez problema udjoh u igru
<promis> Možda i problemi sa strežnikom spadaju u domen: čoveče ne ljuti se.
<promis> ;)
<promis> Taman, vodiš u igri, kad, puf, ode strežnik.
<sweetofserbia> Ovo je "Clovek, ne jezi se"
<sweetofserbia> Do pre mesec dana nje ovoga bilo
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<shimmy> ciaos svima
<shimmy> ima li ko ziv da oce/moze da mi odgovori na par pitanja
<shimmy> problem glasi: riknuo sistem(ko zna moje muke sa pythonom)---> sad cu reinstalliram-->hteo pre reinstalla da uradim copy home foldera
<shimmy> ubacim live usb
<shimmy> kad ono, nece da prekopira file-ove, kaze nemam dozvolu
<shimmy> zatim ja /code/"gksu nautilus"/code/
<shimmy> odem na particiju, navatam sve te file-ove, desni klik
<shimmy> i dam sve dozvole
<shimmy> pitanje glasi
<shimmy> evo to se sad kopira
<shimmy> ocu imati problema nakon reinstala
<shimmy> kad prebacim sve te file-ove u home folder, posto sam menjao dozvole???
<shimmy> cekam, strpljivo
<promis> nisi morao da menjaš dozvole, dovoljno je da si samo kao root presnimio
<promis> drugo, promena dozvola i ne morada bude problem, bitno je da nisi menjao vlasnika
<promis> treće, dozvole se uvek mogu vratiti kakve su bile, ponovnom promenom
<shimmy> hmm
<shimmy> kako mislis kao root?
<shimmy> pa ovo je sa live usb-a
<shimmy> nisam li tu automatski root?
<shimmy> tj pogotovo ako sam kopirao is nautilusa koji je pokrenut kao gksu?
<shimmy> nije li to root?
<promis> jeste
<promis> pa pako si kopirao onda nisi promenio dozvole
<shimmy> isao sam desni klik , properties, zatim  permissions, zatim sam promenio 2 stavke a to je: group acces, stavio write and read
<shimmy> i others stavio write and read
<shimmy> pa nije hteo da kopira
<shimmy> rekao da nemam dozvolu
<shimmy> ja pokrenuo terminal, pa gksu nautilus
<shimmy> i krenuo da kopiram, kad rece nemam dozvolu
<shimmy> pa sam onda uradio to sa izmenom, tj stavio write and read, i onda kopirao
<shimmy> posto taj home ne pripada root-u, sa live usb-a
<shimmy> ako sam ja to dobro shvatio
<shimmy> bunio se bio za sve . foldere
<shimmy> tipa bunio se za .adobe i .vlc da nema dozvole da to kopira
<shimmy> idem da probam reinstal
<shimmy> bez formata
<shimmy> negde sam na forumu procitao da je gosn. zika rekao
<shimmy> da ako ne formatiram i samo reinstaliram , da home ostaje netaknut
<promis> ja
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-27
<tata> ima li neko iskustva sa puppy linux?
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan, zna li neko sta zapravo znaci ono "Class" na memorijskim karticama?
<boris_c> brzina upisa i čitanja
<sweetofserbia> Borise, znaci li to da je na primer "Class 4" bolja od "Class2"?
<boris_c> da da
<boris_c> evo na primer:
<boris_c> http://www.srbodroid.com/development/uputstva/kakvu-memorijsku-karticu-kupiti/
<sweetofserbia> <boris_c> Hvala puuno, lep dan zelim.
<Aleksandar> Pozdrav svima. Nisam do sada koristio IRC klijent. Pokusavao sam da se povezem na #ubuntu-rs kanal iz programa Quassel IRC ali mi to nikako nije uspelo, pa sam resio na ovaj nacin da zatrazim pomoc od vas u vezi toga. U pitanju je lokalizovani Kubuntu 11.10. Mislim da sam dobro podesio sve parametre, ali kada pokusam da se povezem izbaci mi gresku "Domacin nije nadjen". Zamolio bih vas za pomoc.
<fb0x> irc.freenode.net/6667
<Aleksandar> Da li se ovde moze pisati nasom cirilicom posto nisam mogao da se prijavim dok ime nisam otkucao latinicom?
<fb0x> ovde mozes, ali za nickerv moras latinicu
<fb0x> nickserv*
<Aleksandar> Када одем на подешавања Quassel-a Configure Quassel (F7), а затим кликнем на ставку Networks, у првом пољу за унос (које вероватно представља име канала под ставком Networks) сам написао UbuntuRS. Испод тога је велика ставка Network Details. У пољу Identity стоји Default Identity. У по
<Nikolar91_> oj drugari! Imam problem. Koristim Ubuntu 11.10 i presao sam na LXDC. Zna li neko kako da dodajem jezike u language baru? Kada idem desni klik i settings nema opcije ya ubacivanje jos layouta
<promis> valjda LXDE
<promis> nađi na forumu temu "Lubuntu sr,hr" i videćeš uputstvo
<promis> mora da se doda u sešn fajl, nema dodavanja preko appleta
<Nikolar91_> izvini ali ja nikako ne mogu da nadjem tu temu...
<promis> da moja greška, treba rs umesto sr ;)
<promis> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-us-rs-hr
<Nikolar91_> jao hvala puno!
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-28
<apache-ks> добрый день
<sweetofserbia> Спасиба
<apache-ks> ребят помогите новичку. вообщем кубунту 11,04 + установлены все обновления. комп Атлон х2 3500/2гб озу/ мать msi k9vgm-v. Пол года все было хорошо. снес уже винду. работаю и радуюсь жизни. тут у меня сгорела видеокарта GF6600, я ее снял и начала работать на
<apache-ks> встроенном в материнку видео. Вроде все нормально, разрешение тоже, показует хорошо, но началась проблема в видеофайлами. С ютуба видео смотреть можно, но когда включаеш какой-то фильм с компа, то он играет в неразвернутом режиме без проблем.
<apache-ks> Стоит только сделать это видео во весь экран (или просто окно с играющим видео перенести) - перезагружается кде. тоесть просто закрывает все и загружается с чистого листа. Че оно такое? на форумах искал-искал - не нашел :(
<sweetofserbia> Он је залутао, тајте му руски канал
<sweetofserbia> +Дајте
<sweetofserbia> Вам нужно русским каналом, это сербский
<fb0x> o_o
<sweetofserbia> apache-ks Вам нужно русским каналом, это сербский
<sweetofserbia> Ни да се захвали...
<sweetofserbia> Хтео је само да нас искористи, ееее браћа руси...
<sweetofserbia> Жна ли неко како се подешава датум на "Кубунту"? У 2004.'ој години сам...
<sweetofserbia> *Зна
<promis> systemsettings -> Date&Time
<promis> http://userbase.kde.org/System_Settings/Date_%26_Time
<sweetofserbia> <promis> Увек ме врати на 2004.'у годину
<Nikolar91> cao drugari!
<Atlantic777> poz
<Nikolar91> muku mucim u LXDE sa menjanjem kayboard layoutima
<Nikolar91> nasoh temu
<Nikolar91> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-us-rs-hr
<Nikolar91> al ako moze pomoc kako da to odradim u terminalu preko sudo
<Nikolar91> jer ovako kad samo odem preko obicnog file brousera kaze da nemam ovlascenje
<Nikolar91> dakle treba da otvorim da udjem ovde /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu  i u dokumentu `autostart` dodam ovu liniju `setxkbmap -option compose:rwin,lv3:ralt_switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,rs,hr `
<Nikolar91> ali ako to uradim preko preko file browser-a nemam odobrenje da menjam taj fajl
<Atlantic777> Nikolar91: koji editor koristiš?
<Atlantic777> gedit?
<Atlantic777> nešto sl?
<Atlantic777> ili koji file browser?
<Nikolar91> PCManFM 0.9.9
<Atlantic777> gksu pcmanfm /etc/xdg/lxsession
<Nikolar91> to je po difoltu u LXDE
<Nikolar91> jej!
<Nikolar91> uspeo
<Atlantic777> ;)
<Nikolar91> cek da restartujem komp da vidim da li je urodilo plodom
<Nikolar91> evo me nazad! radi! šđćčž
<Nikolar91> hvala atlantic
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu
<liti> dobro vece
<liti> kako bese ona kanal drugi?
<liti> sto bre ne stavite ime kanala u topic za nas matore i skleroticne
<promis> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<liti> naso :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Дружење на каналу #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<liti> kudoz!
<Atlantic777> liti: bolje? :)
<liti> samo imas tipo: Koo*
<Atlantic777> Da, vidim sad. Vuče se od ranije...
<liti> nesto i za veterane ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Дружење на каналу #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<liti> kad smo vec kod ispravki kako se pravilno kaze: Ubuntu zajednice, Ubuntove, Ubuntovljeve ...
<promis> 1,
<liti> dzaba si se odjavljivao sa @ ;)
<promis> liti: pitaj Ddpbf on je lingvista
<liti> meni nekako pod 1 zvucno izgleda najbolje
<Ddpbf> нисам лингвиста, чак ни изблиза
 * Ddpbf је поп
<Ddpbf> :P
<liti> rkopolozen?
<Ddpbf> Не још.
<Ddpbf> Мислим да убунтуовљев није правилно
<Atlantic777> zajednica u buntu
<Ddpbf> не може се изводити придјев од придјева
<liti> ne moze
<Ddpbf> Убунтуов, ово, ова је некако најприродније
<Atlantic777> khm, opet da se pentram i čačkam luster?
<Ddpbf> Сад сам се сјетио из основне школе. "Енкидуова смрт је погодила Гилгамеша"
<Atlantic777> Srednja, prvi razred.
<liti> nemoj glinericu da zaboravi A.
<liti> sad cu da zvirnem u pravopis
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: има и 5 основне
<nikolar91> oj drugari, koja je komanda u teminalu za log off?
<Ddpbf> у Историхи
<Ddpbf> *историји
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: e jes', moguće. Iz srpskog je prvi srednje, siguran sam.
<Ddpbf> liti: ово је више за граматику, него правопис
<Atlantic777> nikolar91: ti beše koristiš xfce, lxde, tako nešto?
<nikolar91> da
<Atlantic777> I hoćeš da izloguješ nekoga?
<nikolar91> sebe
<nikolar91> jer mi je nestalo dugme ya gašenje
<nikolar91> pa ne mogu preko guia
<Atlantic777> hm, prvo šta mi je palo na pamet je da restartuješ dm, pa ćeš opet dobiti login screen
<Atlantic777> mada mora da ima nešto bolje
<nikolar91> dm?
<Atlantic777> gdm, xdm, slim...
<Atlantic777> ono čudo gde biraš sesiju
<nikolar91> ?
<Atlantic777> lightdm
<nikolar91> aaa
<Atlantic777> login page :D
<nikolar91> ok, ali kakve to veze ima sa dugmetom?
<nikolar91> kad je to za biranje sesije
<nikolar91> ne?
<Atlantic777> ti si me pitao kako da se izloguješ, ja ti rekao kako da dođeš do stanja kada nisi ulogovan
<Atlantic777> e sad zašto ti hoćeš da se izloguješ, to mene ne zanima :D
<promis> Ddpbf: znam da nisi lingvista, nego teolog :P
<nikolar91> aaa
<nikolar91> ok
<nikolar91> pa da
<nikolar91> pričamo o istoj stvari
<Atlantic777> nikolar91: podseti me samo koje grafičko okruženje koristiš
<Ddpbf> Па и било ми чудно да промис нешто не зна
<Ddpbf> :)
<nikolar91> LXDE
<Ddpbf> Одо да вечерам, куцамо се
<Ddpbf> Е сад ми дође још бољи примјре
<nikolar91> mislim kasnije ću se zezati da vratim dugme za log off, nego sad nešto žurim pa mi treba samo komanda preko terminala
<Ddpbf> *примјер
<Ddpbf> Помпидуов мандат...
<nikolar91> znam da ima za gašenje kompa komanda preko terminala, pa nekom logikom mislim da ima za log off
<Ddpbf> Жорж Помпиду предсједник Францусеке
<Ddpbf> *Француске
<Atlantic777> nikolar91: vidi radi li: lxde-logout
<Ddpbf> Између Де Гола и Митерана
<nikolar91> radi!
<nikolar91> hvala
<promis> Logout zavisi od sesije
<nikolar91> aj čujemo se kasnije da skontam kako da vrnem dugmence
<Atlantic777> nikolar91: možda ti bude od pomoći http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel
<liti> kaze za prideve -ov -ev
<liti> dakle ispravno bi bilo Ubuntuov
<promis> ubuntiv login ekran
<liti> lol
<liti> ubuntuovljev
<liti> ubuntin
<liti> ubuntuski
<liti> ubuntovski
<liti> ubuntuinji
<liti> ubuntuji
<liti> to su sve moguce kombinacije
<liti> prisvojni pridevi imaju 7 vrsta gradjenja
<liti> bem ti Vuka :)
<liti> pozdrav
<KCRR> Zdravo, ima li nekog trenutno?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-29
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<promis> Ubuntu 10.04 ne podržava Sandy Bridge, otkrih to danas.
<promis> odnosno, radi samo Vesa drajver
<promis> Vesa do sad još nikad nije izdala ;)
<promis> Doduše rezolucija je "Pusti me da umrem"
<promis> Tek od 11.04 može da se fura sendi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-30
<tata> zna li neko zašto ne radi gitarski procesor rackarack?
<tata> ima li neko podešavanje dodatno
<promis> pokreni iz terminala
<promis> i reci Å¡ta ti ne radi?
<promis> koja verzija ?
<promis> da li si pokrenuo jack pre toga?
<tata> neznam koja je verzija instalirao sam ga in synaptica i kad kliknem na njega, ništa
<tata> pitao me ja za taj jack
<tata> koji je redosled da se to pokrene da radi, Å¡ta prvo
<promis> prvo jack, pa onda rack
<tata> verzija je 0 3 0 2
<promis> wau, jel si siguran? to je nešto jako bajato
<promis> sada je 0.6.1
<promis> koji ubuntu?
<tata> lubuntu 10.4
<promis> hm, pa moguće, da je ta tu. ja kompajliram sam nove verzije
<promis> no, i ta verzija bi trebala da radi
<promis> u načelu ima da se nabavi 0.5.1 na lauchpadu
<tata> ajde da te negušim sada, idem da pokrenem ponovo pa da zapamtim šta se dešava pa ću ti ti napisati za nekoliko minuta, ok?
<promis> dobro, mada i sam "nestajem" za 20 minuta
<promis> Evo kod mene je 0.6.1-1~lffl~lucid~ppa koju sam po svemu sudeći nabavio sa launchpada
<tata> piše ovo za jack: Patchbay deactivated.
<promis> kako pokrećeš Jack?
<promis> da evo ovde imaš novu verziju https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/linuxfreedomlucid/+index
<tata> kliknem na start
<promis> samo JAKO PAZI, sa ovim ppa tu ima svašta...
<tata> napiše mi da nemože da se poveže na jack server
<promis> pa onda nisi dobro podesio jack server
<tata> znači toje kako se podešava
<promis> jack sere mora da radi da bi koristio rakarrack
<promis> idi u setup pa podesi server
<promis> No, podešavanje JACK servera, pogotovu ako nemaš iskustva sa audiom, je jako dugo za ovo vreme koje imamo sada
<promis> Moram da idem
<promis> pričaćemo nekom drugom prilikom, ili nek se javi neko drugi
<TildaTurn> <O
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<promis> Je l' pomogao Tata neko danas oko JACK-a?
<promis> Zašto su slova na forumu preko hromijuma sitna kao đavo?
<marw> promis: zato što forum koristi tahoma grupu fontova, koji su MS-ovo čedo :)
<marw> instaliraj onaj paket MS fontova za unixe, ako već nisi
<promis> jel
<promis> aj da probam
<marw> promis: goolaj za msttcorefonts, mislim da je to to
<marw> moža može i sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<promis> nema Andale Mono
<promis>   Arial Black
<promis>   Arial (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
<promis>   Comic Sans MS (Bold)
<promis>   Courier New (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
<promis>   Georgia (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
<promis>   Impact
<promis>   Times New Roman (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
<promis>   Trebuchet (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
<promis>   Verdana (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
<promis>   Webdings
<marw> mislim da treba i font cache ponovo da se napravi, ali valjda
<marw> će to instalacija sama
<promis> nema tahome
<promis> Ali ajde, da instaliram enivej
<marw> promis: sistem će koristiti najsličniju familiju fontova, a to je valjda verdana.
<marw> svakako instaliraj, jer se ti fontovi mnogo koriste
<promis> pu[teno
<promis> serem se u ovaj Lubuntu
<promis> ni Xubuntu ni Lubuntu ne može kršteno da zapamti rasporede tastature
<marw> well, uvijek možeš da kupiš windows ;)
<marw> a psovanje pali još manje u ms supportu ;)
<promis> Nije stvar do Linuxa, ve' do LXDE i Xfce
<promis> eto opet
<marw> promis: mene je ubuntu izluđivao time. rješenje mi je bilo da ostavima samo jedan raspored :))
<promis> pa tako sam i stavio u Xfce
<promis> nego nisam znao da i Lubuntu divlja
<promis> Ma jock
<promis> i dalje sitno kao ]avo
<promis> uradio sam i fc-cache
<promis> daj da ga sudiram
<marw> ugasio browser i pokušao opet?
<promis> A-ha
<promis> Bio sam povećao u podešavanjima font, i google pretraga mi iskopala oči
<promis> tako da na forum ne utiče ni na to
<promis> sad sam vratio na default veličinu
<promis> i u podešavanjima u hromijumu se vide ms fontovi
<promis> mogu da ih biram
<promis> Ali u svakom slučaju, dobro radi ovaj Lubuntu u Vboxu
<promis> ne osećam ga
<promis> sad sam stavio fullscreen i to je to
<Ddpbf> 1. Форум не користи тахому
<Ddpbf> 2. promis: Кромијум има накарадна подешавања фонтова
<marw> Ddpbf: onda sam ja pogrešno protumačio css na sajtu
<Ddpbf> сад сам гледао подешавања у Админ панелу
<Ddpbf> нигдје ни трага тахоме
<Ddpbf> А Кромијум је подешен
<Ddpbf> Стандардни фонт - Убунуту 16
<Ddpbf> Серифни - Дежави
<Ddpbf> Бесерифни - Дежави Санс
<Ddpbf> фиксни опет убунту
<Ddpbf> све у 16 и слова су му нормална
<Ddpbf> мислим да подразумијевано подешен на Тајмс њу роман, и не знам остале
<Ddpbf> али виндоузов стандард
<marw> body{background:url(m-zero_red/bg.png);color:#FFF;text-align:center;line-height:1.4;font-family:tahoma;font-size:9pt;margin:0}
<marw> ne znam detalje o ovome, samo kažem šta sam primijetio
<Ddpbf> ма и нема везе неке
<promis> E sad je bolje
<marw> bilo bi dobro d aneko iskusniji sve to provjeri
<promis> prebacio sam u hromijumu sve fontove na dežavi familiju
<promis> i sad je normalna veličina
 * marw pravi snimak ekrana
<Ddpbf> ма не разумијем се у веб дизајн, само сам погледао у админ панелу
<marw> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/screenshotat20111231001.png/ <-- bez podešavanja fontova
<marw> + instalirani ms fontovi
<Ddpbf> због нечег кромијум иде одмах на
<Ddpbf> МС фонтове
<promis> odoh ljudi, čitamo se kasnije
<promis> inače, youtube u fulklscreen u lubuntu unutar vbox radi kako treba
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-31
<joostvb> добро јутро
<joostvb> o/~ svoni telefon o/~
<joostvb> o/~ sve je u redu o/~
<acinic> Poz
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Sta se radi?
<acinic> Na Gnu estradi!
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> http://beta.linuxzasve.com/ifla-radna-grupa-za-otvoreni-kod
<Aleksandar> zdravo svima
<maletaski> pozdrav
<Aleksandar> imam problem sa potvrdom ubuntu CoC
<maletaski> kakav problem?
<uros1> Aleksandar: saće Maletaski da ti se nađe
<uros1> ja se pakujeeem
<Aleksandar> vazi Urose
<uros1> :-D
<uros1> Fala Sale, fala
<maletaski> :D
<uros1> zove me jedno prase
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> Aleksandar, u čemu je problem?
<Aleksandar> dosao sam do koraka kada mi je poslata PGP poruka na mail
<maletaski> dobro
<Aleksandar> iskopirao sam poruku i snimio je u tekstualni fajl (bas kao u screencasts uputstvu)
<maletaski> ok
<Aleksandar> otvorio terminal
<Aleksandar> i izvrsio komandu gpg --decrypt PGP_potvrda
<Aleksandar> nakon toga u terminalu dobijam obavestenje da mi je potrebna fraza lozinke da otkljucam privatni kljuc za...
<Aleksandar> А испод тог обавештења (извињавам се што одмах нисам кренуо ћирилицом), gpg: gpg-агент није доступан у овој сесији
<maletaski> hm
<Aleksandar> Након тога, у наредном реду се од мене тражи да унесем фразу лозинке
<Aleksandar> Ја унесем ону лозинку коју сам куцао када сам правио ПГП кључ, али он ми упорно враћа да је фраза лозинке неисправна
<maletaski> auh
<Aleksandar> немогуће да је неисправна када сам записао на папирче!
<Aleksandar> Нема шансе да погрешно куцам лозинку
<Aleksandar> После сам мислио да лозинка и фраза лозинке нису исто, већ да је фраза лозинке нешто што ће ме асоцирати на лозинку, па сам свашта покушавао, али безуспешно.
<nemysis> ako je ћирилицом može da bude
<Aleksandar> и то сам се сетио, али није
<maletaski> hm da nije utf u terminalu možda
<Aleksandar> мада, покушаћу још једном, јер сам име и презиме уписао ћирилицом
<Aleksandar> појма немам за утф у терминалу, видећу и то
<maletaski> imaš u terminalu
<maletaski> pod opcijom terminal
<maletaski> set character encoding
<maletaski> pa proveri
<Aleksandar> постављено је на Уникод UTF-8
<maletaski> onda je dobro
<Aleksandar> иначе, покушао сам шифру и ћирилицом, али опет неће
<Aleksandar> Мене само буни зашто ми пише "gpg: gpg-агент није доступан у овој сесији" а код оног лика из видео туторијала то не пише
<Aleksandar> Мислим да он користи Убунту 10.04 као и ја
<maletaski> da izgleda da gpg agent pravi probleme
<Aleksandar> Само што је мени локализаовано сучеље, мада то нема никакве везе.
<Aleksandar> Шта ми саветујеш да радим?
<Aleksandar> Уколико поступак започнем...
<Aleksandar> на другој дистрибуцији
<Aleksandar> (пошто их имам више)
<Aleksandar> мораћу све испочетка
<maletaski> da da
<maletaski> ček samo
<maletaski> da vidim šta kaže google
<Aleksandar> А баш ми се не чека пола сата да кључеви буду послати (и видљиви од моје стране) на серверу за кључеве
<maletaski> Å¡to pola sata?
<Aleksandar> Појма немам
<Aleksandar> Чекао сам мислим око 45 минута (отишао да ручам)
<Aleksandar> када сам се вратио, коначно сам могао да пронађем своје кључеве на серверу за кључеве
<Aleksandar> Занимљиво је било да кључеви ниу одмах могли бити пронађени након што су послати (што сам ја очекивао)
<nemysis> pa naravno neko to mora sa uploaduje
<Aleksandar> Када сам мало боље саслушао оног лика који каже да се некада може чекати и 10 минута
<Aleksandar> схавтио сам о чему се ради
<Aleksandar> А у међувремену сам мислио да негде у претходним корацима грешим, па сам мислио да не смем да пишем име и презиме ћирилицом
<Aleksandar> итд. Метода УУП (Узалудних Узастпних Покушаја) :)
<maletaski> hm ništa pametno na googlu
<Aleksandar> Јел неће Лончпед да се буни што му тражим нови захтев за ПГП поруком помоћу Отиска прста?
<maletaski> neće
<Aleksandar> Па ако неће да пробам поступак на другој дистрибуцији
<maletaski> pokušaj
<Aleksandar> Тренутно сам на Убунту 10.04
<maletaski> neznam zašto ti se ovo dešava
<maletaski> ja nisam imao sličnih problema
<Aleksandar> Имам Убунту 11.10, Кубунту 11.04 и Кубунту 11.10
<Aleksandar> Где да пробам поново?
<maletaski> probaj iz 11.10
<maletaski> sve jedno dal ubuntu ili kubuntu
<Aleksandar> Мислиш Убунту 11.10
<maletaski> pa da
<Aleksandar> важи
<Aleksandar> Хвала ти (вам)
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<Aleksandar> Јављам се поново
<maletaski> ok
<Aleksandar> Са новим проблемима у вези овога, или са обавештењем да сам све успешно обавио
<Aleksandar> Поздрав.
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> pozdrav
<Aleksandar> Ево мене поново.
<Aleksandar> Нисам још увек успео да завршим Убунту COC
<Aleksandar> Односно Ubuntu CoC
<Aleksandar> Сада сам на Убунту 11.10
<Aleksandar> Направио сам нови кључ са истим именом (моје име и презиме ћирилицом) и пажљиво укуцаном шифром
<Aleksandar> Након тога сам послао тај кључ на Убунту сервер за кључеве (као и малопре када сам био на Убунту 10.04)
<Aleksandar> Проблем је што је од тада прошло већ око пола сата
<Aleksandar> Када на сајту за кључеве у пољу за претрагу укуцам своју мејл адресу добијем излистан само онај први кључ (који је послат са Убунту 10.04) а не и овај нови
<Aleksandar> Пробао сам у поље за претрагу да упишем идентификациони број кључа (овог садашњег са Убунту 11.10) али резултат претраге каже да није пронађен ниједан кључ
<Aleksandar> Желим да питам да ли је дозвољено слати више кључева под истим именом и мејл адресом као што сам ја то управо учинио (један са Убунту 10.04 а други са Убунту 11.10)?
<Aleksandar> Можда није дозвољено па зато никако неће да прихвати овај нови кључ који сам му послао?
<nemysis> ključevi su uvek isti
<Aleksandar> Не разумем шта хоћеш да кажеш?
<nemysis> da jednom napravljen ključ ako ga nisi po trajanju ograničio na na primer 2 godine uvek važi i da nije bitno ni koji je kompjuter, distribucija itd
<Aleksandar> Мислиш да су исти зато што је одабрано исто име (име и презиме) и иста имејл адреса?
<nemysis> naravno da je to isto
<Aleksandar> @<nemysis> Да ли си био ту када сам "разговарао" са +maletaski, односно да ли знаш који је проблем био у питању када сам се ово покушавао на Убунту 10.04?
<Aleksandar> Шифра (моја) за направљен кључ није иста као она коју сам користио када сам био на Убунту 10.04. Верујем да то нема везе?
<nemysis> a
<nemysis> aha video sam ja to
<Aleksandar> ОК
<Aleksandar> Да ли ми предлажеш да сада наставим само где сам био стао (пошто су кључеви заправо исти)?
<nemysis> samo jedan koristi to je najbolje
<nemysis> i to onaj prvi od pre dok ga ne povučeš
<Aleksandar> Како то да изведем кад сам сад на Убунту 11.10 а не на 10.04?
<Aleksandar> На 10.04 ми гпг пријављује неку грешку у сесији
<Aleksandar> Збунио сам се...
<Aleksandar> Сад сам се сетио.
<Aleksandar> Требам заправо да поново отворим онај мејл који сам добио
<nemysis> ok ali da li imaš isti /home i podatke to ne smeš nikad da gubiš
<Aleksandar> у коме су ми послали ПГП поруку
<Aleksandar> Снимим га у текстуални фајл
<Aleksandar> а затим извршим ону команду (не знам како беше тачно иде)
<nemysis> naravno ali tvoje ključeve sve moraš da čuvaš ko oko u glavi
<Aleksandar> Не знам какве везе сада има /хоме фолдер?
<Aleksandar> Иначе, сви лични директоријуми (за све дистрибуције) су ми на истој партицији.
<Aleksandar> Не разумем на шта све мислиш када кажеш да моје кључеве требам да чувам ко око у глави?
<Aleksandar> Да ли ту мислиш на онај мејл који су ми послали (Лончпед) или на сачуван кључ у Убунту 10.04?
<Aleksandar> Или и на једно и друго?
<nemysis> i na email i na gnupg ključeve
<nemysis> i na ssh i sve ostale ključeve
<nemysis> i inače ja nemam Ubuntu nego FreeBSD i to je isto svi ti programi za sve BSD i UNIX-like distribucije
<Aleksandar> Настављам где сам стао па јављам исход.
<nemysis> ok samo napred i puno sreće
<Aleksandar> Хе, хе. Знао сам да не може то тако лако.
<Aleksandar> Ево је грешка: gpg: дешифровање није успело: приватни кључ није доступан
<Aleksandar> Ово ми јавља када наставим где сам стао из Убунту 10.04 на Убунту 11.10
<nemysis> moraš da ga uvezeš u gnupg lanac ključeva sa Sehorse, GPA ili KGpg
<nemysis> ili u cli sa komandama
<Aleksandar> Мислиш да увезем у Убунту 11.10 онај кључ који сам направио у Убунту 10.04?
<Aleksandar> Како то да урадим?
<Aleksandar> Ајде покушаћу сам
<Aleksandar> па јављам уколико буде проблема
<nemysis> more ako kopiraš samo /home/user/.gnupg ceo dir onda imaš sve isto
<nemysis> evo ja sam menjao sada hdd i novo instalisao FreeBSD i sve mi je isto da ništa nisam menjao
<Aleksandar> Е хвала ти за ово. Саћу да пробам.
<nemysis> ok nema na čemu само напред
<Aleksandar> Верујем да треба логоут логин да би била прихваћена замена .gnupg фолдера?
<nemysis> ne samo chown -R user:group /home
<Aleksandar> Ово је вероватно нешто за дозволе?
<Aleksandar> Отворио сам gksudo nautilus
<nemysis> aha to je za dozvole
<Aleksandar> А затим заменио постојећи конфигурациони фајл оним из Убунту 10.04
<nemysis> hehe nemam ja ni ksu ni gksudo ni sudo
<nemysis> ok ceo dir najboje
<Aleksandar> При томе ми је био затворен сихорс
<Aleksandar> Када сам га отворио не види ниједан кључ???
<nemysis> more mora da su te fajle zatvorene kad se nešto kopira
<Aleksandar> А требао би да види онај из Убунту 10.04
<Aleksandar> Не разумем?
<nemysis> pa da nisu otvrene da ih neki program koristi
<Aleksandar> Па кажем ти, затворио сам Сихорс пре него што сам копирао фолдер.
<nemysis> tako je super je to znaš ti šta radiš Aleksandar
<Aleksandar> Верујем да нема везе што сам фолдер копирао из Наутилуса а не из Терминала
<promis> Bok, pučanstvo!
<petar_> Zdravo, drugari..... Kako se provodite?
<promis> Odlično
<petar_> kako odlično? budi malo precizniji :)))))
<promis> Upravo zaradih još jedno "Danke" na forumu ;)
<promis> odnosno reših još jedan problem
<petar_> Eeeeee, a soci i pivići? Gde je to? :)
<promis> soci su ukuhinji
<promis> možda otvorim neki
<petar_> A pivići u stomaku! Aaaaaaaa
<promis> nesum ljubitel
<promis> Pinul sam kuhanu raćiju malo pre
<promis> ali mi se ne đasvi
<promis> bolja mi je strejt.
<petar_> ma pivo i ..... su odlična kombinacija :) ja sam kući. sedim sa devojčicom, sestrom i zetom i pijemo pivo i zajebancija :)
<promis> Inače se "fiksam" sa 3:10 za Jumu
<petar_> Aj na pivo... ili rakiju
<promis> ajde ;)
<petar_> Promis, brate, burazere, samo smo ti i ja (dibro, i ivan_b je bio doskoro) ovde.... Å¡ta je ovo, svi u provod. diskoteke, sojke... :)
<maletaski> samo da se javim da niste sami :D
<maletaski> aj pa sretna nova svima!
<maletaski> živeli !
<nemysis> Sretna Nova Godina 2012 da bude puno zdravlja, sreće i para
<maletaski> hvala takođe
<promis> Sretna nova ljudovi
<maletaski> takođe promis
<promis> Malo sam se zagledao u Majdanpečki vatromet
<maletaski> ja gledam ovaj Smederevski kroz prozor :D
<promis> nisam bio davno ovde za NG
<promis> mamuz petar_ lakše malo s tom rakijom
<promis> mamuz, my the Valve be with you
<promis> may
<maletaski> \o Ivane
<ivanblago> o/ Sale, sve najbolje u novih 365
<ivanblago> :)
<maletaski> takođe
<maletaski> :D
<ivanblago> 366, u stvari
<ivanblago> valjda
<maletaski> hehehe
<ivanblago> možda i 356, ako nije pogrešio neki pijani Majanac :D
<maletaski> hahahahaha
<ivanblago> aj laku noć
<maletaski> aj
<petar_> eeeee, drugari, srećna nova i sve najbolje... promis, valve je uvek je sa mnom :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-01
<joostvb> sve najbolje u 2012!
<dungodung|away> takodje :D
<joostvb> hvale
<joostvb> ##### #####
<joostvb> wtf
<joostvb> добро јутро!
<promis> više dpbar dan, al' ajde
<joostvb> promis: excuse me, what means "više"?
<joostvb> promis: and is "dpbar dan" some dialect, or short form, for "dobar dan"?
<promis> No, just, good old typo.
<joostvb> and "ajde" typo for "hajde" ?
<joostvb> promis: aha, and so what is "više"?
<promis> No, just, just good old dialect
 * joostvb really should get himself some course is he wants to learn this language...
<promis> First, I wanted to answer in english, but I thought that you are serbian.
<joostvb> actually, i'm dutch
<promis> But this is the fine example to trust intuition
<joostvb> i c...
<promis> više = more
<joostvb> aha!
<promis> So, the answer is: More like good day.
<joostvb> it's not in my 1209-page dictionary.... :-/
<joostvb> aha, i c, tnx.  but then what means "al' ajde" ?
<promis> something like: but let it be
<joostvb> "al'" is abrev. for "ali" ?
<promis> al' is short for ali = but
<joostvb> :)
<joostvb> više dobar dan, al' ajde    <- so that's without the typos, yes?
<promis> and it's people talk
<joostvb> yes, i guessed that
<promis> yes
<promis> H is often left out in street talk
 * joostvb is happy he learned this nice sentence :)
<promis> like Hleb = leb = bread
<joostvb> nice
<promis> Hajde = ajde = c'mon
<joostvb> dobre, bre
<joostvb> ^ is that street talk?
<promis> Dobro bre
<promis> ther is no dobre
<joostvb> aha, i c
<joostvb> either dobro or dobar
<promis> well, actually there is word "dobre" but it is adjectiv for dobar = good in female
<joostvb> a
<promis> plural
<promis> let's say: Budite dobre bre, ili će tatica da vas kazni.
<joostvb> wow...
<joostvb> afk српска кафа, brb
<joostvb> ?? good yeah, but ?? ??? to your ???
<joostvb> pfff...
<promis> You tried to translate the sentance?
<joostvb> ?? good yeah, or ?? ??? to your ???
<joostvb> yes, i did.  that was my 2nd attempt
<promis> not good at all
<joostvb> će is not from "to be", that would be "ce", yes?
<joostvb> o my .....
 * joostvb looks in dictiorary
<joostvb> budite is from "to wake up"
<promis> će is "to be"
<promis> Haha, no
<joostvb> o, i c
<promis> and budite is also "to be"
<promis> I've already made english translation
<promis> i'ts not literate, but more in ebglish spirit
<promis> you want to see=
<promis> ?
<joostvb> budući is being; buditi is 'to wake up', says my dictionary
<promis> budite is "to be" in plural
<joostvb> omg...
<promis> Serbian is much complex than english
<joostvb> tatica: i have no clue, not in dictionary, nothing similar is in :(
<joostvb> complex: yes, _that_ i have found out!  :)
<joostvb> make other forms of words by randomly permutating letters
<promis> Tatica is noun, a varioation of Tata
<joostvb> that really pisses me off. o well :)
<joostvb> little tata
<joostvb> i c
<promis> yes
<promis> well it's not little tata exact english word is Daddy
<joostvb> kazni is smt about punishment, tells my dictionary
<joostvb> so tatica means little daddy
<promis> yes it's verb
<promis> no tatica = daddy
<joostvb> or "little dad" :)
<promis> if that what daddy means
<promis> I'm no lingvist, yo know.
<joostvb> ili će tatica da vas kazni = or daddy will punish you
<promis> yes
<joostvb> \o/
<joostvb> Budite dobre bre, ili će tatica da vas kazni = be good, or daddy will punish you
<joostvb> this "će" is very strange.
 * joostvb tries to grok the construction here
<promis> yes that is correct. My translation was: Be good now, or daddy will punish you all.
<joostvb> "you _all_ " ?
<joostvb> "vas" means you plural?
<joostvb> 'će kazni' = '(he) wil punish' ?
<promis> As I said, I've translated it in english spirit, and to be more understandable. Because there is no obvious plural in english.
<joostvb> yes, i understand, ok
<promis> vas is you plural
<joostvb> 'će kazni' = '(he) will punish' ?
<promis> well, it should be more like: Girls, be good now, or daddy will punish you all.
<joostvb> is "Budite" some female form?
<promis> yes
<joostvb> wow, cool
<promis> female plural of "to be"
<joostvb> very nice
<joostvb> and this postfix for making stuff bigger, that's a nice feature of language too
<joostvb> first language i've seen which has this
<promis> 'će kazni' = '(he) will punish' ? -> yes: (on) će (he) will
<joostvb> ok
<joostvb> 'vas' is female?  or could refer to male too?
<promis> no sex in "vas"
<joostvb> ok
<joostvb> thanks for this lesson!
<promis> Nema na čemu.
<joostvb> damn it, my dictionary is completely useless
<joostvb> čemu : no clue :(
<joostvb> nema is 'nothing'
<promis> nema = there is not
 * joostvb guesses: 'no thanks needed'
<joostvb> or smt like that
<promis> yes
<promis> Nothing to thaks for
<joostvb> :)
<promis> Just remembre whole sentance
<joostvb> yes
<joostvb> i know "hvale".  what other sentence can you make with čemu?
<joostvb> "hvale" is only used just like that, not as part of sentence, right?
<promis> Serbian is complex and precise like linux. Every thing must be determent
<joostvb> yes :)
<promis> hvale = they praised
<promis> hvala = thanks
<joostvb> oops
<joostvb> http://mdcc.cx/~joostvb/plaatjes/20110105-beograd/IMG_4805.rot.JPG   <- i can even see "hvala" in the streets!
<joostvb> and i keep making this mistake...  o well
<joostvb> what other sentence can you make with čemu?
<promis> hvala + čemu ? of just any thing with čemu?
<joostvb> any thing with čemu
<joostvb> i'd like to learn about the diffences in usage of hvala vs čemu
<promis> here: Na čemu si?
<promis> or just: Čemu?
<joostvb> 'si' = 'you are'
<promis> yes
<joostvb> Na čemu si = you are to be thanked
<joostvb> or something like that?
<joostvb> i don't get it
<promis> Haha, I see your confusion
<promis> čemu is not linked with hvala
<joostvb> Nema na čemu  = nothing to thank for
<joostvb> what is 'Na čemu si?'  ?
<promis> On what you are?
<joostvb> wtf!?
<joostvb> 'Na čemu si?' = 'On what you are?'   !?
<promis> well, more like: On what you are on?
<joostvb> like in 'what are you up to?'
<joostvb> as in " what are you planning to do"
<joostvb> yes?
<promis> no, more like: On what drug you are on.
<joostvb> o!
<joostvb> what is literal meaning of čemu then?
<promis> I don't know. It can mean a lot's of different things, depends on context
<joostvb> damn it... :(
<joostvb> o well
<promis> Čemu? = Why? but in sens of: Why all of this?
<joostvb> in 'Na čemu si?', 'čemu' means 'what" is in "what are you on", yes?
<promis> yes
<joostvb> 'Nema na čemu' = 'it was nothing'  !
<promis> yes
<joostvb> like in 'de nada' in spanish!
 * joostvb gets it
<joostvb> finally :)
<promis> but I can also say: Nije to ništa = it was nothing
<promis> that is literate translation
<joostvb> double negation, yes?
<promis> da
<promis> well in spanish nada = ništa
<joostvb> yup
<promis> "Nema na čemu" is common expresion.
<joostvb> ye, i vaguely remember having heard it
<joostvb> it has a nice rythm
<promis> Da, može se reći.
<joostvb> može = it is possible
<promis> da
<joostvb> može se reći = one could say that
<joostvb> ?
<promis> exactly
<joostvb> \o/
<joostvb> how do you say happy new year?
<promis> Sretna nova godina.
<joostvb> hvala
<promis> Nema na čemu.
<maletaski> pozdrav
<promis> HI!
<maletaski> hello :D
<maletaski> vidim imaš društvo :D
<joostvb> Добар дан
<promis> Aha, holanđanin
<maletaski> hi joostvb
<joostvb> hi all
<maletaski> heppy new year
<joostvb> Sretna nova godina!
<maletaski> oho
<maletaski> naučio je srpski :D
<joostvb> društvo = auslander = stranger, yes?
<joostvb> what\s naučio?
<maletaski> lern
<joostvb> learning: yes, trying to...
<maletaski> yap
<maletaski> learning = naučio
<maletaski> društvo = company
<joostvb> aha, nic
<joostvb> nice
<joostvb> vidim imaš društvo = i see we have company
<joostvb> vidim imaš društvo = i see there is company
<maletaski> vidim imaš društvo = i see you have company
<joostvb> o!
<joostvb> imam = i have
<maletaski> yes
<joostvb> ima = he has/ there is
<maletaski> yes
<joostvb> ok, check
<maletaski> :D
<joostvb> anybody from belgrade here?
<joostvb> i go there pretty often
<maletaski> im 60Km from Belgade
<joostvb> batajnica?
<maletaski> no
<maletaski> Smederevo
<joostvb> a, have been there 2 weeks ago :)
<joostvb> near the river
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> :)
 * joostvb is from Eindhoven, fwiw
<joostvb> ok, i'm leaving for some work, c u later, ciao
<maletaski> bb
<joostvb> i drove with car from Deliblato to Šušara
<joostvb> that's an interesting road
<joostvb> i should've use a 4x4 car...
<maletaski> hehehe :D
<joostvb> it looked better on the map we used :)
<maletaski> :)
<promis> Koliko je pouzdan ssh za preko interneta? Razmišljam da napravim pristup jednom računaru. Šta predlažete?
<maletaski> pa mislim da je ssh naj sigurniji za to
<Anpu> samo promeni port
<Anpu> ako sa port 22 stavis na npr 550022 resio si problem sa 90% idiota :D
<promis> Aha, znači ssh može na poizvoljnom portu?
<Anpu> da, samo onda ides ssh -p port_broj user@domain...
<promis> kuul, onda ću da razmotrim ssh
<promis> Hvala ljudovi
<Anpu> i ostavio bih xforwarding ali bih disablovao root login
<Anpu> podesis sve to u sshd_config u /etc/ssh
<Anpu> e da
<Anpu> i srecna nova godina!! ^^
<promis> Srećna i tebo
<promis> tebi
<promis> koliko sam razumeo ovaj xforwarding, to znači da mogu da pokrenem grafičku aplikaciju na udaljenom računaru, a da kod sebe vidim njen prozor?
<Anpu> tako je
<Anpu> tacnije da budem precizan
<Anpu> aplikacija koju pokrenes na tvom serveru se nakaci na X tvog kompa
<Anpu> tako da ne moras da imas gui na serveru
<promis> Pa to je simpa. Onda nema šta dalje da razmišljam. To sa mogućnošću i upotrebe gui ja mi je samo plus za ssh
<Anpu> jedino sto ti treba za xforwarding je kada se kacis preko ssh, da dodas -CX
<Anpu>  -X kaze ssh da tuneluje X konekciju
<sweetofserbia> Момци, срећна Вам Нова 2012.-а.
<sweetofserbia> Желим да ова година свима буде боља и успешнија уз здравље и искрене осмехе.
<maletaski> hvala takođe
<Anpu> sweetofserbia: sve najbolje i tebi i da dobijemo jos koleginica u zajednici i na ircu ^^
<sweetofserbia> <maletaski> Молим, хвала лепо :)
<sweetofserbia> <Anpu> Хвала пууууно, хе, хе, хе, препоручићу вас :)
<promis> Srećna nova i do mene
<maletaski> :D
<promis> Haha, g-r-e-Å¡-k-a, Å¡to bi rekle kase u maksiju
<maletaski> samo ć
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> samo sam čekao da vidim dali će da primetiš :D
<sweetofserbia> <promis> Puuuno Ti hvala!
<sweetofserbia> http://www.kd-pavza.si/datoteke/200412231201341.swf
<sweetofserbia> Ima li neko iskustvo sa kineskim telefonima?
<maletaski> kojim telefonima ?
<sweetofserbia> Tacnije zasto im pada mreza na "Vipu", mada ja pre godinu dana nisam imala taj problem dok sam imala takav
<sweetofserbia> Kineskim kopijama
<maletaski> pa to može da bude i do provajdera
<maletaski> nemora da znači da je do telefona
<sweetofserbia> Drugarica ima problem sa "Vip" mrezom na kopiji "Ajfona5"
<sweetofserbia> Neeeee, ja imam "Vip", bukvalno mi mreza nikada ne pada
<maletaski> iskreno da ti kažem ja svima preporučujem da zaobilaze vip u širokom luku
<sweetofserbia> Imala sam pre godinu dana kopiju "Ajfona 4" bukvalno nikakav problem nisam imala, takodje je unutra  bila "Vip" kartica
<sweetofserbia> Zasto?
<maletaski> zato Å¡to mnogo ljudi koje znam da imaju vip
<maletaski> stalno imaju neke probleme
<sweetofserbia> Zato sto "Vup" radi na drugoj frekvenciji, iskreno meni "Vip" gde god da sam ima najbolji signal
<maletaski> ja već deset godina koristim telenor
<maletaski> i nikad do sad nikakvih problema
<maletaski> i pre telenora
<maletaski> kako se beše zvao tad
<sweetofserbia> Ja sam bila "Telenorov" veliki pobornik, jos uvek koristim i njih, ali stalno mi gubi signal prilikom razgovora
<maletaski> čudno
<sweetofserbia> Mislis dok je bio karicev?
<maletaski> da
<sweetofserbia> "Mobtel"
<maletaski> e tačno
<sweetofserbia> Jedva se setih
<maletaski> davno beše
<sweetofserbia> Ma nije, cini ti se :) Hoces da kazes da smo puno omatorili, e pa gresis :)
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> neznam za tebe
<maletaski> ali ja bogami
<maletaski> :D
<sweetofserbia> Meni vreme leti, pogotovu otkada udjoh u dvadesete, zato kazem cuti :)
<maletaski> ajoj
<maletaski> dvadesete
<maletaski> beše davno :D
<sweetofserbia> Sta islis da u kineski reinstaliram "Linux"?
<maletaski> koji je model?
<sweetofserbia> Uh, mogu da se tesim onda sam jedna od najmladjih ovde :)
<maletaski> pa i nisi baš ali ajde :D
<sweetofserbia> Pise unutra: "Phone 4GS+"
<maletaski> ima ođe i školaraca
<sweetofserbia> :) "Na mladima svet ostaje"
<maletaski> tako je :D
<Atlantic777> vi biste bre samo Å¡to pre na nas to da svalite :P
<maletaski> ti da ćutiš :D
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777 Na koga se odnosi?
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: na sve koji bi Å¡to pre u penziju. :D
<maletaski> hehehe
<Atlantic777> Pa sad ko se oseća prozvanim...
<Atlantic777> Mada meni nije problem, ja volim da radim.  ^^
<sweetofserbia> :D :D :D Uh, sada mi je lakse, daleko sam ja od penzije :D
<maletaski> sweetofserbia, iphone4 nema linux
<maletaski> već iOS5
<maletaski> to je aple OS
<sweetofserbia> To je neki kineski OS?
<maletaski> ne ne
<sweetofserbia> Neee, ja govorim o kopiji, kineskoj
<maletaski> već aple os
<maletaski> pa nema veze
<maletaski> isto koristi iOS
<sweetofserbia> Znaci tu ne moze da se uradi "Linux"?
<maletaski> to već nebi znao
<maletaski> ček da vidimo šta kaže google
<sweetofserbia> A da se skine odnekud taj OS?, Pa da se reinstalira?
<sweetofserbia> http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/11/china-mobile-joins-linux-foundation.php  Jedino to nadjoh
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> nađoh
<maletaski> izgleda da može da se instalira android
<maletaski> http://linuxoniphone.blogspot.com/2010/04/ive-been-working-on-this-quietly-in.html
<sweetofserbia> Moze li pomoc kako? Nisam reinstalirala sistem na telefonu
<maletaski> uh
<maletaski> iskreno nisam ni ja
<maletaski> srećom imamo programere među nama :D
<maletaski> Atlantic777,
<maletaski> jel imaš neki predlog?
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777> Kupicu ti cokoladu :)
<maletaski> hehehehe :D
<sweetofserbia> Hm, vodicu te u kafanu?
<Atlantic777> op, op
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> kako se odma javlja :D
<sweetofserbia> :D Ato je lozinka :D
<sweetofserbia> * A to je lozinka :D
<Atlantic777> hm, nisam se ni ja nešto igrao sa telefonima, jedino što sam openmoko malo gledao...
<Atlantic777> mogu da proverim, ode na todo
<maletaski> cool
<maletaski> nema ga fantastic
<maletaski> on se bakće sa time
<Atlantic777> jel on rootovao onu svoju igračku?
<Atlantic777> e znaš ko se još zeza s time?
<maletaski> mislim da jeste
<Atlantic777> Uroš
<maletaski> jes bre
<maletaski> ali nema ni njega :(
<Atlantic777> Pa ništa, pokrenućemo temu na forumu...
<maletaski> mogli bi
<maletaski> da napravimo jednu temu za androide
<sweetofserbia> Momci, obojcu vas vodim u kafanu :)
<maletaski> opa :D
<sweetofserbia> Sto bi turci rekli taverna serefe :D
<maletaski> sviđa mi se ovo "momci" :D:D
<sweetofserbia> :D
<promis> Atlantic777: je mlad za kafanu
<maletaski> :D
<promis> Izgubio se među svi onim čikama koji galame, "eksiraju" i hvataju konabaricu za dupe.
<maletaski> ahahahhahahaa
<sweetofserbia_> Ju, promis, ja u takvoj kafani nisam bila
<sweetofserbia_> <promis>, Nemoj da ga kvaris takvim "Kafanama"
<promis> Pa i bolje da nisi, nije to mesto za osetljive duše kakva je Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> khm...
<Atlantic777> u mom kraju je sad popularna kombinacija kafane i rnr
<promis> Bolje ih vodi u malu kafanu, tzv. kafič
<Atlantic777> i nema problema sa matorim čikicama :P
<promis> Ova digitslixscijs je ubila te matore čike
<sweetofserbia> Atlantic777 sta je to "rnr"?
<Atlantic777> auuu....
<promis> rape and roll
<Atlantic777> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_and_roll
<sweetofserbia> "Malu kafanu"? Gde je to, od "Malih" jedino znam za "Malo Takovo"
<Atlantic777> e sad, Å¡ta je to danas, to je malo diskutabilno
<sweetofserbia> Atlantic, mislis na ovo:
<sweetofserbia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2BZnwIdIlA&feature=related
<sweetofserbia> ?
<Atlantic777> e batalite kafane, bolje da gledate kako da okrpite telefon :D
<sweetofserbia> Atlantic, pomagaj :D ja bih, al' me stalno mame, patim od nesanice zbog njih, nagomilalo mi se vesa za sredjivanje...
<sweetofserbia_> Da, na koji nacin ukloniti nekog nezvanog posetioca iz "Fejsbuk" profila?
<sweetofserbia_> Menjala sam lozinku, Os... I dalje je tu :(
<sweetofserbia_> Aplikacije ne koristim, osim jedne-dve igrice
<maletaski> nemam pojma
<promis> promeni i sigurnosno pitanje
<maletaski> slabo koristim facebok
<promis> i promeni lozinku za email koji koristiš za logovanje na fejs
<sweetofserbia_> Menjam sve bas cesto, ali opet upada, sada gledam listu sa kojih je prjavljivano na profil, sve je samo moje...
<sweetofserbia_> Maltene ceo zid mi je obrisao nedavno... Ne shvatam ni kako ulazi, jer kada god se prijavljujem sa uredjaja koji nisu moji stize mi obavestenje...
<sweetofserbia_> S' vremena na vreme uradi nesto, samo da mi "javi da je tu"...
<promis> Možda si šizofreničar, a da to ne znaš?
<sweetofserbia_> Ne zavitlavaj me
<promis> Misliš da to nije realno?
<sweetofserbia_> Sta je realno?
<promis> Pa moja predpostavka
<sweetofserbia_> Tvoje neumesno i neadekvatno misljenje
<promis> Ne vidim šta je tu neumesno, može biti samo ne realno.
<nemysis> najbolje je izbrisati sve podatke sa Facebook-a i izbrisati nalog i ne prijavljivati se onda nema tih FB problema
<nemysis> xD
<sweetofserbia_> Ne vidis? Kako mozes da komentarises tako pogotovu o nekome koga ne poznajes, ne shvatam zasto neke osobe vole da komentarisu nekog na taj nacin, a da ga pri tom ne poznaju, jel' to skretanje misli sa sebe, svoje licnosti i zivota, kao recimo neka uteha? Pa dobro onda mi je to bas sladak kompliment :)
<sweetofserbia_> <nemysis> Izgleda da je to najbolje :)
<nemysis> sweetofserbia_, svako ima svoj izbor i odlučuje šta će da radi
<sweetofserbia_> <nemysis> Lepo receno
<nemysis> sweetofserbia_, naravno nismo svi mi isti, ja npr nemam niti ću da imam ikakvu društvenu mrežu a pomogao sam mnogima da se sknu sa njih
<promis> Ne vidim zašto primaš tu predpostavku sa toliko strasti. Kao što rekoh, ona je možda nerelana sa medicinske strane pre svega. Možda je realna samo u domenu sci-fi. Kao dr. jeckyl i mr. hyde. Čista fikcija. I da ne ulazim sada u moguće teorije zavere.
<sweetofserbia_> <nemysis> Bas si veliki protivnik svih drustvenih mreza?
<nemysis> ne neka svako ima Å¡ta voli
<nemysis> volim ja i windows i društvene mreže
<sweetofserbia_> <promis> Ne radi se o tvojoj famoznoj recenici, procitaj prethodnu poruku, lose si shvatio
<promis> koju poruku?
<sweetofserbia_> <promis> Imam utisak da jednolicno gledas, promeni ugao, pa ces shvatiti
<promis> Mogu ja da shvatim da neko reaguje ostrašćeno, jer je to deo njegovog karaktera ili šta več, ali ne vidim čemu to. Pogotovo  ne u ovoj situaciji.
<sweetofserbia_> Govoris o sebi u prvoj takvoj poruci koju videh ovde?
<promis> na vedi tačno koju, da ne nagađam
<sweetofserbia_> U kojoj, o cemu ti govoris?
<sweetofserbia_> Mene ne zanima sta si ti ovde, ali ti nemas pravo da se ikome tako obracas, a meni pogotovu
<sweetofserbia_> S' kojim pravom se bilo kome tako obracas?! Ja shvatam da svima nama neko ne odgovara, da nam neko ne prija, ali zasto sa nekim takvim ulazis u diskusiju, pogotovu na takav nacin, jel' ti dosadno?
<promis> uvredio sam te? reci čime?
<sweetofserbia_> Nisi me uvredio, jer te ne poznajem, mozes to da pokusas jedino
<promis> Pa ako te nisam uvredio, u čemu je onda problem?
<sweetofserbia_> Ako to do sada nisi shvatio, onda neces shvatiti da ti celu noc objasnjavam...
<promis> Ono što sam shvatio jeste da si ti dodala emociju i društveni kontekst, na moje čisto tehničko, medicinski laičko, književno asocijativno razmišljanje.
<sweetofserbia_> Izvini promis, nisam kraj pc-a
<sweetofserbia_> Auuu, promis, ti si se ovde uziveo u ulogu doktora?
<sweetofserbia_> Promis, a koga ovde briga za tvoje misljenje koje nije u skladu sa ovim kanalom?!
<sweetofserbia_> Tj. sa svrhom ovog kanala
<sweetofserbia_> Ne shvatas osnovnu stvar, a to je da ovde nikoga ne zanima TVOJE LICNO MISlJENjE, barem mene ne zanima
<sweetofserbia_> A to sto si ucio medicinu, ili se mozda cak i njome bavis na neki nacin, upotrebi je prvo za sebe
<sweetofserbia_> Ali ne ovde, jer ovde nije mesto za to
<sweetofserbia_> Ti bi barem trebao da znas da to ovde nije primereno
<sweetofserbia_> I molim te, nemoj da mi da mi se obracas sa takvim stilom, da ne upotrebim neki drugi izraz, zaista n zelim da svoje vreme i reci trosim na takav nacin, sto se mene tice, uopste ne moras da mi se obracas
<sweetofserbia_> Posveti se malo sebi, radi na sebi
<sweetofserbia_> Ali u pozitivnom kontekstu, sa pozitivnom energijom
<fb0x> neko je jos pod uticajem alkohola ili mi se cini xD
<sweetofserbia_> <fb0x> Ne bih znala da ti odgovorim na to pitanje i drago mi je zbog toga, ali ako je alkohol uzrok, onda vrlo lose utice, a takvi ne bi trebali da piju
<sweetofserbia_> Uostalom, ja uvek toplo preporucujem vodu
<sweetofserbia_> Nisam otvarala linkove navedene u tekstu
<sweetofserbia_> Nije moguce izbrisati sve podatke, barem ja nisam uspela datum rodjenja da ponistim
<sweetofserbia_> Osim da promenim godinu
<sweetofserbia_> Pardon, greska
<fb0x> sweetofserbia_: ne mogu da komentarisem jer ne znam o cemu se radi,  a i ovo nije kanal za takve razgovore :D
<sweetofserbia_> To reci promisu, on je poceo sa takvom komunikacijom
<fb0x> ne znam ja
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-24
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Где купити напајање за лаптоп? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gde-kupiti-napajanje-za-laptop
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nvidia  n210 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-n210
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> League of legends : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-league-of-legends
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-25
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Курирске службе и муљања? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kurirske-sluzbe-i-muljanja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati skype i teamspeak : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-instalirati-skype-i-teamspeak
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> „Python (v2.7)“ захтева да инсталира : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-%E2%80%9Epython-v2-7-%E2%80%9C-zahteva-da-instalira
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koji plejer za streamove? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-plejer-za-streamove
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> CIF Single chip : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cif-single-chip
<stereo_advance> olujicz: ping
<stereo_advance> odma :)
<stereo_advance> gori pod nogama :D
<olujicz> nisam tu :)
<olujicz> Å¡ta gori?
<stereo_advance> pp na 4 minuta
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-26
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bezocnik (Audacious) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bezocnik-audacious
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bezocnik (Audacious)1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bezocnik-audacious-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bezocnik (Audacious) i lokalizacija... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bezocnik-audacious
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bezocnik (Audacious) i lokalizacija... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bezocnik-audacious-i-lokalizacija
<stereo_advance> olujicz: ima li Å¡ta novo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update error ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-error-ubuntu-12-10
<profiler1982> sjajna extenzija za operu https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/the-developer-briefcase/?display=en
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da saznam lokalnu IP adresu u Pythonu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-saznam-lokalnu-ip-adresu-u-pythonu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Boot sa USB-a za starije računare/ploče/BIOS-e koji to ne omogućuju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-boot-sa-usb-a-za-starije-racunare-ploce-bios-e-koji-to-ne-omogucuju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> smtp ne funkcionira u Evolution : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-smtp-ne-funkcionira-u-evolution
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-28
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu softver centar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-softver-centar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Ubuntu softver centar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-softver-centar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Ubuntu softver centar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-ubuntu-softver-centar--16898
<profiler1982> preko wubi-ja instaliran debian
<profiler1982> malopre
<profiler1982> nije wubi ali lici na njega
<profiler1982> heheh
<Atlantic777> ti se još uvek nisi okanuo tog wubija?
<Atlantic777> profiler1982: ^
<Atlantic777> kada ćeš već jednom da odrasteš? :D
<profiler1982> sto?
<profiler1982> ja imam 12.04 standallone i wubi testiram
<profiler1982> sta je tu lose
<profiler1982> ne kapiram
<profiler1982> i uskoro uz nemysis-ovu pomoc pc-bsd na laptopu jednom
<Atlantic777> ma taj wubi ništa ne valja
<bitlord> +1 (ima live za test, ako oces system, odvojis prostor i imas pravi system)
<bitlord> mislim da dzabe trose vreme u razvoj takvih stvari
<profiler1982> live ne moze da se poredi
<profiler1982> a zasto ne valja
<Atlantic777> profiler1982: ma sve je u jednom fajlu i šta ako ti se nešto desi sa tim jednim fajlom?
<bitlord> mozda zato sto je vezan za instalaciju windows-a, na disk na kom je windows itd...?
<Atlantic777> a zašto live ne bi mogao da se poredi?
<profiler1982> live, usb, v-box nisu zvanican nacin instalacije wubi je instalacija
<Atlantic777> wubi baš i nije neka instalacija
<profiler1982> live nije instaliran system
<Atlantic777> a mogu da ga krste kako god 'oće
<profiler1982> objasni
<profiler1982> znas li sta wubi radi samo u windowsu?
<Atlantic777> vidi recimo kako radi frugal na puppyju
<profiler1982> pravi particije i proverava iso
<profiler1982> sve ostalo se radi kao kod normal install
<profiler1982> kao da si ubuntu instalirao na ntfs
<profiler1982> ima test, izbacio sam na forum davno
<profiler1982> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_wubi_1010&num=1
<profiler1982> za pocetnike je najbolji definitivno
<profiler1982> uskoro ce biti na wiki detaljno objasnjena migracija sa wubi-ja na normal
<profiler1982> i zatvaram krug
<profiler1982> i nije sve u jenom fajlu to je velika greska
<profiler1982> wubi ima vise fajlova
<profiler1982> i to nije fajl
<profiler1982> nego isto kao kao u dual boot pogledate linux particije iz win
<profiler1982> ima home, swap, sstem i mbr
<profiler1982> razlika je sto ide prvo windows boot loader pa grub
<profiler1982> mada i to moze da se izmeni
<profiler1982> cak, kako kazu da je vezan za win
<profiler1982> ako padne win da nemoze wubi da radi
<profiler1982> nije tacno
<profiler1982> probao sam
<profiler1982> preimenovao win32 i premestio ga
<profiler1982>  i ulogovao se u ubuntu
<TildaTurn> a si probao pree toga reboot? :)
<profiler1982> da
<Atlantic777> i Å¡ta se desi kada pukne windowsov mbr?
<profiler1982> imas grub
<profiler1982> od 11.10 je stabilniji dosta
<Atlantic777> chainloaders, prvo windowsov mbr, pa onda grub
<profiler1982> a moze i obrnuto
<profiler1982> samo treba da se upise windows u grub
<profiler1982> probao sam sve
<profiler1982> godinu dana vec
<profiler1982> jer niko nece
<profiler1982> a idealan je za "regrutaciju"
<profiler1982> hehe
<profiler1982> i stabilan je
<Atlantic777> ja mislim da je live stabilniji
<profiler1982> ozbiljno rec jednu ne tvrdim bez potpore
<profiler1982> koliko si dugo testirao wubi atlantic
<Atlantic777> ne tvrdim, samo mislim da je tako...
<profiler1982> pa live je stabilniji i od normal install
<profiler1982> jer nije instalacija
<profiler1982> swap mu je standard 256mb to je mana
<profiler1982> ali se da povecati
<profiler1982> ima na wikiju
<profiler1982> kako
<profiler1982> moze sta vise i vise wubija
<profiler1982> hehe
<profiler1982> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_wubi_1010&num=1
<profiler1982> evo razlika u performansama
<nihil_enochian> ma za testiranje je najbolji live i to je to.i posle lepo instaliras ubuntu i ne zavisis ni od cega.wubijem se skrece paznja da je za koriscenje linuxa potreban i windows
<profiler1982> pricam o korisnicima windowsa koji prelaze na ubuntu
<profiler1982> sa live nemaju taj osecaj
<profiler1982> i wubi je instalacija
<profiler1982> ne live mod
<profiler1982> naprotiv druze, wubi je alat da se "regrutuje" win korisnik
<profiler1982> i da se skrene paznja sa win na ubuntu
<profiler1982> znate svi da 90% ljudi koji koriste win neznaju d dignu sstem
<profiler1982> pa takom nekom da se preporuci dualboot koji je teze izvesti nego standallone
<profiler1982> je van pameti
<dbm> :D
<nihil_enochian> ja sam svoje regrutovao dualboot-om ili samo cistim linuxom, a i ja sam dual boot u poetku imao i to punih dva meseca
<profiler1982> ali ti si dizao system jel?
<profiler1982> drugima mislim
<nihil_enochian> nekima da a nekima sam slao tutorijale sa foruma
<profiler1982> govorim o ljudima koji sami dizu sstem
<nihil_enochian> ono i ja sam ceprkao po netu dva-tri dana i trazio i citao kako da instaliram i iz prve sam odradio
<profiler1982> kojima je problem igricu da instaliraju
<profiler1982> pa i ja sam
<nihil_enochian> pa bas zato posto neznaju ni igricu kako ce i wubi
<profiler1982> ali imam predznanje neko kao i ti
<profiler1982> kazem jedva da znaju igricu
<profiler1982> bolje da se "igraju" sa wubijem nego cs
<profiler1982> hehe
<profiler1982> e bas zbog ovog ga koristim druze
<profiler1982> jer niko nece
<profiler1982> a javljaju se ljudi na forumu sa problemom i zele bas to
<nihil_enochian> ma ja tebe razumem ali ako oni neznaju nista da instaliraju onda im ti lepo odradis sistem i sta ima oni vise da petljaju
<profiler1982> joli os radi tako isto npr
<profiler1982> pa zasto ne bi ubuntu pre joli-ja digao
<nihil_enochian> u grub samo biraju koji ce os i to je to
<nihil_enochian> jos moze da se namesti da ima automatski u grubu stoji na win i samo kad hoce da upadaju u ubuntu
<profiler1982> znas i sam kako je tesko ubediti coveka da instalira linux
<Icy_blue> VB?
<Icy_blue> npr..
<profiler1982> vb je nista
<Icy_blue> ma zaista..
<profiler1982> nemoze da se poredi ama nikako
<profiler1982> veruj mi
<profiler1982> probao
<Icy_blue> ne verujem, koristim i odlična je stvar
<nihil_enochian> ma u VB samo sibnes win
<profiler1982> 1gb wubi na 4gb vb
<nihil_enochian> pa nek ga oristi odatle
<TildaTurn> profiler1982; zasto nekog moras ubedjivati da instalira linux?
<Icy_blue> upravo..
<profiler1982> kao na netbooku
<profiler1982> zasto????
<TildaTurn> jer zednog coveka moras ubedjivati da pije vodu?
<profiler1982> pa zar nije svrha sirenje zajednice
<Icy_blue> bravo Tilda :)
<Icy_blue> nije..
<profiler1982> nego?
<profiler1982> meni jeste
<Icy_blue> sirenje zajednice nije silovanje ljudi da koriste linux ..
<Icy_blue> ne, grešiš..
<profiler1982> ko koga siluje
<Icy_blue> onaj koga zanima sam nas pronađe..
<profiler1982> ne kontam
<Icy_blue> onaj koga malo zanima se raspita, pa nas opet pronađe..
<Icy_blue> ljudi iz tvog okruženja vide od tebe, pa tebe pitaju..
<profiler1982> i proba pa odustane
<Icy_blue> to je njegov problem, nije tvoj
<profiler1982> jednu gresku kad napravi 90% njih
<Icy_blue> ako ga zanima, pitaće te.. nećeš ti nikoga nagovarati (osim ako nisi lud)
<profiler1982> pa zar nije lakse da ga obrise iz control panela pa opet
<profiler1982> nego opet particije
<profiler1982> ne nagovaram
<nihil_enochian> a jos su i zajednici potrebni pravi korisnici a ne tamo neki pozeri
<profiler1982> nego linija manjeg otpora
<Icy_blue> +1
<profiler1982> da to si u pravu
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: that's life.. get used to..
<profiler1982> e zbog ovih stvari ce nas biti 2% u srbiji
<Icy_blue> ali kvalitetnih 2% ;)
<profiler1982> i jos prepucavanje izmedju ubuntu, deb,,arch...
<profiler1982> mislis?
<Icy_blue> znam
<profiler1982> da su svi kvalitetni
<Icy_blue> naravno
<profiler1982> a znas koliko ima kvalitetnih u onih ostalih98%
<Icy_blue> dođi na lugons BarCamp u martu pa proceni sam...
<profiler1982> koje treba malo pogurati
<profiler1982> mozda i hocu
<Icy_blue> heh.. zbog tog možda nas takođe ima 2% ...
<profiler1982> ja neznam samo sto toliki otpor prema wubiju
<nihil_enochian> da li vi primecujete i po forumu koliko ima novih clanova koji postave po jednu temu i par poruka i vise se ne pojave,verovatno zato sto su opet nastavili sa koriscenjem windowsa
<nihil_enochian> a takvi clanovi zajednicinisu ni potrebni
<profiler1982> pa da
<profiler1982> a znas zasto?
<Icy_blue> nihil_enochian: zato što je mene vodio jedan čovek prilikom prelaska na linux, danima i noćima mi bio podrška..
<Icy_blue> a ne može se uvek tako 1 na 1
<profiler1982> jer nece ponovo da particionise disk
<profiler1982> 99%
<Icy_blue> i nije svima dovoljno - evo ti link pa pročitaj..
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: ma to su gluposti.. ljude plaši nepoznato
<profiler1982> netacno
<Icy_blue> traže pomoć i podršku, živih ljudi.. ne internet stranica.. to što smo mi navikli je nešto drugo..
<profiler1982> plase se svog hardwera
<nihil_enochian> pa ja sam u prvih mesec dana minimum 10x radio reinstall,jer nesto preje..m i neznam kako da vratim
<profiler1982> i ja sam
<profiler1982> na wubiju
<Icy_blue> heh.. da je 10 x :)
<nihil_enochian> trazio sam nocima da resim problem na starom kompu i nisam odustajao
<Icy_blue> profiler1982: menjaj nick u wubi pod hitno.. :)
<profiler1982> isto
<profiler1982> ne
<profiler1982> pise mi na forumu wubi tester
<profiler1982> hehe
<Icy_blue> a tek si tester...
<profiler1982> ljudi 11.10 wubi i 12.04 normal sam na istim uredjajima mala razlika
<Icy_blue> ja reko ti profi...
<Icy_blue> onda da ne trošim vreme..
<profiler1982> ne moj
<profiler1982> nemoj
<profiler1982> ja samo pricam iz licnog iskustva
<profiler1982> odoh na pola cuke pa eto me
<profiler1982> kako je lepo kad te svi napadaju
<profiler1982> hehehe
<profiler1982> bez razloga
<TildaTurn> jednostavno linux nije za svakog
<TildaTurn> nema too veze sa windowsem
<profiler1982> nauci me.......
<profiler1982> tilda jer nikad nisi win koristio???
<TildaTurn> jesam
<profiler1982> svi smo odatle poceli
<profiler1982> pa sta sad da se zavrne slavina?
<Icy_blue> neko je negde krenuo...
<TildaTurn> ali sam koristio win a ne samo kliktao po FB i igrao igrice
<profiler1982> ili ljubomora sto je novim korisnicima lakse
<TildaTurn> vecini je dovoljan i Xbox
<TildaTurn> a FB je samo tracharenje online
<nihil_enochian> mislim ako vec neko nezna da instalira sistem ni program,a vec hoces da ga prebacis na linux,zasto bi instalirao wubi???
<Icy_blue> da mu pokažeš da to umeš? :D
<Icy_blue> a onda mu ko čoveku instaliraš linux da vidi šta tek to čudo može :)
<profiler1982> da nije bilo fb ja nikad ne bi upoznao svoju polu sestru iz svedske
<profiler1982> na pr
<profiler1982> tako da nije samo tracarenje
<profiler1982> samo sto ga vecina koisti za to
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-29
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Extract zip7arhive u drugi direktorijum : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-extract-zip7arhive-u-drugi-direktorijum
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nista ne mogu instalirati : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nista-ne-mogu-instalirati
<Wex> danas sam imao sličan problem...... da li si uradio update ???
<profiler1982> pozz svima
<profiler1982> gde se ide za novu????
<profiler1982> ima li neko informaciju kad ce proraditi u punom potencijalu ns server za 12.10
<profiler1982> jos je aktuelno prebacivanje na main
<profiler1982> nas server mislim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> linuks pocetnik : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-linuks-pocetnik
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem ( Otrilike sa flash playerom ) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-otrilike-sa-flash-playerom
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-30
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype i mikrofon u kamerici - nema zvuka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-i-mikrofon-u-kamerici-nema-zvuka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ne radi kamera na Skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-kamera-na-skype
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Automatsko pokretanje skripte : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-automatsko-pokretanje-skripte
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Drajveri : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-drajveri--16908
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> drajver za bezicni internet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-drajver-za-bezicni-internet
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-23
<bad63r_> ako ima koga
<bad63r_> opet login za moj acc nece daradi
<bad63r_> sad od kuce mi radi.. al evo me na vezbama nafaxu i nece da se loguje kaze pogresan password
<bad63r_> loloz
<bad63r_> zna li neko u cemu je problem?
<neupuceni> jesi otvorio temu na forumu?
<bad63r_> ma pazi, bio mi je taj problem i ranije pa je Atlantic777
<bad63r_> resio
<bad63r_> i ne mogu da kazem da ne radi kad kuci radi
<bad63r_> al evo prvi put sad nece da udje na faxu
<bad63r_> a kako da postavim temu kad ne mogu da udjem na forum xD ?
<Atlantic777> bad63r_: vidi pvt
<bad63r_> pvt ? :S
<Atlantic777> privatnu poruku
<Atlantic777> ovde na chatu
<bad63r_> resen problem :D
<bad63r_> ja pogresan nick kucao :S
<neupuceni> :D
<bad63r_> jel samo meni ili jos nekom je deformisan forum
<bad63r_> tipa nema tabela itd itd
<bad63r_> znam da je o tome bilo prica na forumu ali sam mislio da je taj covek radio programiranje za neki svoj site
<bad63r_> a to se kao i vode desava na firefoxu
<bad63r_> sad videcemo
<bad63r_> dal ce da radi na chromu
<bad63r_> nista, pozdravljam vas :)
<Atlantic777> kod mene radi ok
<bad63r_> hmm ma i kod mene radi kuci ok
<bad63r_> nego mozda je nesto do njih ovde na faxu
<bad63r_> menza me zove :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-24
<nesa962> Bro veče svima
<fogmaker> nesa962, kako 13.10?
<hi-fi> ćao nesa962
<hi-fi> ja isti onaj stereo
<hi-fi> imam dva nicka, zavisi na kojem sam kompu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-27
<Uros1> ima li neki električar treba mi savet
<profiler1982> sta mislite? da li je ubuntu operativni sistem?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-28
<blizzardman> pozdrav
<nesa962> Bro veče svima
<Atlantic777> 'veče
<nesa962> meni pukao hard na kome sam imao linuks neki stari od 25 g
<nesa962> GB
<nesa962> Sutra kupujem nov od 1T
<Atlantic777> ok, možemo li nekako da ti pomognemo? :)
<nesa962> Od njega ću odvoiti  25 gb za linuks
<nesa962> Trenutno ne dok neinstaliram nov hard
<Atlantic777> ostavi makar 40 GB
<Atlantic777> nemo' da si stipsa
<nesa962> Ma nije problem mogu i svih 50
<Atlantic777> :)
<nesa962> Inaču ukupno oko 1T i 250 GB
<nesa962> Na tom od 250 ću ostaviti ženi deci,W7, novi će biti D zabava I E za linux
<nesa962> Radnja radi i sutra tako piše na sajtu zbog praznika pa ću skočiti
<Atlantic777> Požuri, pdv će biti duplo za IT opremu od nove godine.
<nesa962> Znam zato i hoću da to odradim a pravo da ti kažem da mu lupim šifru i da otkačim decu inek rade sa svoim W7 šta hoće
<nesa962> Taman sam nadogradio 12.04 na 13.10 i eto malera
<Atlantic777> Dešava se...
<nesa962> Ma njega smo dobili sa Prvim PC i dobro da je izdržao
<nesa962> Fino napredujem sa onim specijalnim izdanjem scribusa zadovoljan sam
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-29
<fogmaker> LiBRE! Broj 20 je objavljen! https://libre.lugons.org/
<fogmaker> Molim sve da razglase dalje vest
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-23
<joostvb> добро јутро
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-25
<joostvb> христос се роди
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-25
<tha-Infamous_> Sta je sa salom?
<tha-Infamous> ima li gde sala? :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-27
<dragan99> away I'm asleep. Don't wake me up.
#ubuntu-rs 2016-12-26
<pocetnica> cao svima
<pocetnica> jel mogu da pitam nesto vezano za ubuntu?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-12-30
<inf4m0us> pozz svima na archu mi izbacuje greske grub 2 kako da ga reinstall
<radovan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<radovan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-24
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7WTlZcqcN8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42GuniRDQDE&feature=player_embedded_uturn
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfWHj01WPPI&feature=player_embedded_uturn
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O_xl143jQ0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-25
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpiuYQndtNM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiKpRso5-88
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CoL3VzunAc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3pWmke5nJg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
 * morebit da sam i milobit
<morebit> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-26
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpiuYQndtNM
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> nije nego jest! milobit je moj brat;)
 * morebit ja ga zovem 'krmak' a neki i 'vlah' ;)
<morebit> milobit-a
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gusle+crnjak+attentat+na+mleticku
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IJRB4iRHE4
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
<morebit> da sam i milobit;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
 * morebit cudni 'browseri';(
 * morebit svaki browser svira svoju muziku;(;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpiuYQndtNM
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXiIFr5YiwA
<morebit> dje mi je naj mali ;(*tildaturn' il kako zvaste Jel jos u zivotu Da nam prica neverovatne price;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
 * morebit morebit da sam i vaska karavlaska;)
 * morebit Limo 'limun' mi j e "U" rodu
<morebit> ja ja takotij i jatagan menja boje i ....
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJttv2bA-b4
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMp9AadR96k
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga3CFCqQWFU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NdaemXdQs
<milobit-> odo dodo  da pocinem.  Umor i zivot me umorio a nije oborijo ;)
<milobit-> pp
 * milobit- pozdrav Banicevicima:)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-28
 * morebit morebit da sam i ja neki 'bit' ;(
<morebit> moja 'baba' me zove jos i 'baraba':(
 * morebit 'kucka' jedna' ;(
<morebit> a onda ona pomanita! I pocne da se skita;)
<morebit> a ni meni nije mane;)
<morebit> volim da tresnem 'ponekad' MAnastirkA
<morebit> to mi je najdraza rakija:)
<morebit> i onda pevam
<morebit> Oj rakijo rako Ajde niz grlo polako:)
<morebit> 'baba' me zove jos Mane
 * morebit 'baba' vas je sve popisala I na svom spisku prekrizila;(
<morebit> djavo da je nosi
 * morebit ja vam nem moci ni vam mogu pomoci
<morebit> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-23
<civija-64> vidji vidji al nas ima;)
<civija-64> sve čivija  do čivije;)
<civija-64> jo jo
<civija-64> tu je Joja od Doboja!
<civija-64> znam me nika ne izdade :)
 * civija-64 nece valjda ni danas ;(
<civija-64> ili ci ga prodam za Ka krompipr 'pire'
<civija-64> jo jo To je moja uzdanica stara:)
<civija-64> morebit da nisam Joja ali jesam od Doboja!
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAxknqopzeU
<morebit> oj Joja ajmo zaigrati nu staru nasu od Doboja;)
<morebit> Javi mi se moj 'brat' Joja od doboja :)  i velu rece da je zdrav i ziv :)
<morebit> i da ga ebes rece nis mu ne fali;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<morebit> djeca pamte
<morebit> generacije nose
<morebit> Jes da su nas Jenglezi tad izdali
<morebit> a i danas to rde
 * morebit kaze moj djed Radoje! Ne veruj Turcinu ni KatolikU;(
<morebit> no srbine uzdaj se use i i svije kljuse
<morebit> naravno politika je u prvom planu'
<morebit> ako bogda
 * morebit Rujo ce da s brice Balkan i nase 'U' neprijatelje;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<milobit-> e moj djedo
<milobit-> sve sto isprica vo ti Ti mi je prico isto i moj star djedo
<milobit-> cak ima m i uspomene tvojih ratnika
<milobit-> koje je sahranjivo moj djedo
<milobit-> e moj Starino dje do volim te i postujem
<milobit-> al vas izdadose vasi saveznici;)
<milobit-> Slava Kralju i Otadjbini!
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-26
<bit-> kakoste ljudi:)
 * bit- moja casa mene voli. i uvek me nekud vodi
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt7SNuJG4wo
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-27
<morebit> da sam i milobit
<morebit> kakoste ljudi:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNoBDLmOEp0
